# Battledome Conversation Thread X



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the place to post:

Anything (questions, comments or ideas) relating to the Battledome subsection that might not merit a thread.
Discussion and conversation that arises from somewhere else in the Battledome, including the Tournament(s).
Anything else that you want to post, within reasonable limits (no posting consecutively, flaming, excessive spamming or criticising Risu, may he not exist in peace, or Distracted).
After 2,000 posts, this conversation thread will disappear (along with some of your post count) and a new one will be posted.

For easy reference: Manga Battledome Wikipedia


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

First post?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

I messaged you on MSN Roka, but you didn't answer. So I signed off...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Roka I tried to rep you but it says I can't you twice till I rep others.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I messaged you on MSN Roka, but you didn't answer. So I signed off...



Sign back on!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2008)

Roka i tried to rep you but i got a message saying you owed me.

So i didnt.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2008)

CG is getting interesting.

EDIT: ..and I have to sleep now, later!


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Roka i tried to rep you but i got a message saying you owed me.
> 
> So i didnt.



It's funny I just tried to but it came up "Sorry you cannot rep another ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) today", I guess it was because I repped Vindicare earlier


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> It's funny I just tried to but it came up "Sorry you cannot rep another ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) today", I guess it was because I repped Vindicare earlier


im trying to rep you now but some gay 'you have to wait 24 hours' thing popped up.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah everyone around here seems to be getting that 

You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi have you watched Code Geass episode 20-21?


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

She was too busy making my dinner.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr. Stein's avatar looks like it's saying "I want you to suck...*MY COCK!!!*"


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> Dr. Stein's avatar looks like it's saying "I want you to suck...*MY COCK!!!*"



Lelouch won't accept your Itachi tainted cock


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

How did you know? Gays intuition?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Lelouch won't accept your Itachi tainted cock



It's too big for his shitty little CLAMP-designed mouth anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> It's too big for his shitty little CLAMP-designed mouth anyway.



His Geass would make you think otherwise


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Sign back on!


Alright, give me a second.



ρяίv?тε said:


> CG is getting interesting.


Dammit. Now I have to see last week and this weeks. T___T



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hiroshi have you watched Code Geass episode 20-21?


It was a double episode this week? Or is this including last weeks too?



Dr.Stein said:


> She was too busy making my dinner.


Yeah, this was the reason. Blame this idiot. xD


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Whatever happened to Esponer?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> It was a double episode this week? Or is this including last weeks too?



This one and last week's one.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> His Geass would make you think otherwise



My Mangekyou Sharingan would make him think whatever I wanted him to think. 

Yagami Raito is a much better "ROOL T3H WURLD!!1" character than Reroucho is, btw.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Hurry up and get on my dear pek


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Whatever happened to Esponer?



He's probably busy being depressed or something of the sort.

If he keeps this up, I demand to be made a mod


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> My Mangekyou Sharingan would make him think whatever I wanted him to think.



His Geass>MS.



> Yagami Raito is a much better "ROOL T3H WURLD!!1" character than Reroucho is, btw.



What?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> His Geass>MS.



Mangekyou Sharingan=Rolo. Geass=Shirley.





			
				Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:
			
		

> What?



Exactly. Exactly..._*as planned!*_


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Whatever happened to Esponer?


He's very busy lately.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> This one and last week's one.


Ah.



Dr.Stein said:


> Hurry up and get on my dear pek


Sorry, I was requesting a ban. One more second.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Bad, bad children getting banned.

Also Hiroshi :3


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

Hurricane Gustov is coming. 

OH SHIT


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Would you like a piece of my mind?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Bad, bad children getting banned.
> 
> Also Hiroshi :3


:3



Cochise said:


> Hurricane Gustov is coming.
> 
> OH SHIT


When I saw that on the weather channel, I thought of PoP xD



Dr.Stein said:


> Would you like a piece of my mind?


? The new Geass looks so good, and I still have yet to see that preview with Gino in it. I'm so jealous...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> Mangekyou Sharingan=Shirley. Geass=Rolo+Charles+Lelouch fusion.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

It is simply amazing, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> It is simply amazing, I enjoyed it a lot.




*Spoiler*: _Code Geass spoilers_ 



I guess Lelouch wasn't a dumbass, zomg he used Geass on God:amazed


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

It's going to affect the entire Southeast, and eventually the entire country when the economy is affected. 

There are Louisiana peoples rolling into the state now. Saw several today at lunch.

It's actually making me kinda sick. I was down there post Katrina, and I saw what happened to the area. All the work that's been put into it might gone after this.


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

Dam, Cochise. 

Be safe. Don't be like eDyH.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

eDyH is alive and I'm personally going to find him.

I'm going to save up enough to put an add in a bunch of New York papers(that is wher ehe lives right?) asking WHERE IS eDyH!?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in the state above, so I'm good unless this is a magic hurricane. We're going to get an assload of rain, and probably some pretty bad storms. It's going to hit land tommorrow.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm in the state above, so I'm good unless this is a magic hurricane. We're going to get an assload of rain, and probably some pretty bad storms. It's going to hit land tommorrow.



That sucks ass.

I hope it's not bad.


So anyway who wants to donate money to the "Where is eDyH?" fund?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

No, I would not. I hid him in a pretty good spot. Good luck finding him.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll find a way Cochise, you just wait.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

If I could remember my photobucket password, I would switch avatars.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

I like my new avatar, it's nifty.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty slick. Lelouche is one of the most genius characters ever conceived. 

I remembered my password, changed it a few months back to make it easier to remember, and I forgot it. Oi

Unfortunately all I uploaded the other day is a bunch of avatars I'm going to put in the giveaway section. The ones I made for myself I ignored, and I'm not driving 25 minutes up to the office so switch avatars.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

> I always wonder if the things I'm writing are deep enough.
> If they hold enough meaning.
> If they can capture your soul.
> Ensnare your interest.
> ...



Anyone know what that's from?


Also you are giving away avatars?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

So, I figure I should start posting in the Library and Telegrams more. So I'm going to go do that. 

By the way, I still love Roka's match, but not as much as the Shodragon v. Elite match-up. xD


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, figure I might as well since I make a high quantity of avatars and can never use them all. I also need to do something with the massive amount of stock stored into my computer.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome.

Sounds like a good idea although you don't care about rep


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't even checked my rep in weeks, lol. Guess I'll do that now.

I'd like to be able to put avatars on peoples accounts by force. I hate it when people have tacky looking avatars, and I realize most people don't have photoshop, but there are people who can aid in that way. It's not hard to find good stock anyways, and who can resize/crop/ and add borders to pictures with photobucket now. No excuse.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah finally I am back from the dreadfully long car ride.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

Did the BD Fanfic, chapter 2, ever come out?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to watch Geass so bad, it's killing me, but I can't. T________T 

Every time I come into this thread and see Roka's avatar I cry. T___T

And hey Vyse..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy shit, it just started pouring rain with no warning. 

Wow, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

*Hopes this isn't a double post*

First Chapter

Second Chapter


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

You are a double post and Cochise, I feel your pain


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2008)

New geass was almost too epic.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

You guys are torturing me. Maybe I'll watch it without sound right now, or should I wait?


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2008)

I would wait to get the full experience.  

What's up Hiro?


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Cam said:


> New geass was almost too epic.



Yes, yes it was.


Hiroshi said:


> You guys are torturing me. Maybe I'll watch it without sound right now, or should I wait?



WAIT DAMMIT


----------



## Narush (Aug 31, 2008)

hey everybody!
i'd like to join the torture....but i didn't look at the series so i can't help
ohh the 2nd chapter...i'll go read it!


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

Why can't you watch it, Hiroshi?


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi said I've to tell you guys "Bye pek", well I added the monkey but you get the drift.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I normally watch anime with the sound off.


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2008)

Why? **


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> And hey Vyse..



Have you had a good weekend so far?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't speak japanese for one, I don't like their pop music secondly, and finally sound effects are overrated.


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I don't speak japanese for one, I don't like their pop music secondly, and finally sound effects are overrated.



Lol,if you say so.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I don't speak japanese for one, I don't like their pop music secondly, and finally sound effects are overrated.



Do you watch Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon with the sound off?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

No, but that one chick annoyed me to a very high degree. Most japanese females have voices that annoy me to no end. I would like to hear what they sound like in bed, but other than that, no thanks.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

There's something about your avatar that I just don't like, I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Narush (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd first have to see Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon fully before seeing it without sound


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

It's awful light, and her nose is a little big for her face. She's still very attractive though.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

That's probably it.

Alas, I must depart for bed.

Goodnight


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, goodnight Roka.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I probably need to go to bed early tonight. Fayetteville is a 4 hour drive, so did that yesterday, spent time tailgaiting ie. partying, the game lasted a good deal of time, and drove another 4 hours back home. Got in the house at 2 last night, which isn't to bad, but I had moved constantly all day. Needless to say, I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Narush (Aug 31, 2008)

well i'm pretty late to say good night

wow.....8 hours of driving.Just driving can be tiresome


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Is anyone free to give me a Practise Masters match? 

I want to use my new team. I think i has it sorted.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Creator said:


> Is anyone free to give me a Practise Masters match?
> 
> I want to use my new team. I think i has it sorted.



I'll have a match with you!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I probably need to go to bed early tonight. Fayetteville is a 4 hour drive, so did that yesterday, spent time tailgaiting ie. partying, the game lasted a good deal of time, and drove another 4 hours back home. Got in the house at 2 last night, which isn't to bad, but I had moved constantly all day. Needless to say, I'm a bit tired.



Game? Which game?


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'll have a match with you!!!!!



Finally. 

Who shall the be mediator?


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

SRA and Kazekage

Don't try it with anyone lower.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah that's right I came back, just one last time before/whilst I fap and then I go to bed.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian who shall mediate our match?


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

dam,
i want a practice match too. 

a three way practice match?


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 31, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Thanks for the info....



No problem



Creator said:


> Munboy Dracule O'Brian who shall mediate our match?



Don't use Tsunade.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

Arkansas vs. Western Illinois, Vyse

Google Arkansas' schedule and you can pretty much tell which Saturday's I'll be gone. All home games, Fayetteville and Little Rock = No Cochise on NF.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

3 way practice match? Is that even possible?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

yes, it is. in fact with a interesting new twist or two it could be very exciting

WTF

suzu got unb&


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow I am keep agreeing with Cochise!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Creator said:


> Munboy Dracule O'Brian who shall mediate our match?



I dunno, lets ask Maximus.

Maximus will you mediate our match?


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Maximus said:


> dam,
> i want a practice match too.
> 
> a three way practice match?



Interesting. 



Dr.Stein said:


> Don't use Tsunade.



But then my status is NF is ruined. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I dunno, lets ask Maximus.
> 
> Maximus will you mediate our match?



Okay.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no status on NF to ruin. Makes posting alot less stressful.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

How many people has there been in one practice match, if I may ask?


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

But how can I be mediator when I want also to participate? 
 <--- first time using smiley. 


You guys fine with 3 way match? We will pick some average location and average distance?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

2, never done a 3 way practice. Most people ever in one match would be 4. Id ran a tag team Tournament last year, deemed it a failure, and folded it. I think we ended up with 2 matches being posted form that, maybe 3.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmm...Interesting. I'd like to try something like that sometime. During the tag team, did you run each contestant with a 70 point team or have each pair using 35 points?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

80 points using the regular Tier List, it looked a good deal different then, and each team member had 40 points to spend. There were several bugs in the premise, but it could be interesting if ever revived.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

If you choose to start it up again, I'll be wanting to try it out after we can figure out the bugs and such. Sounds interesting enough to me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

So who is going to mediate me and Creator's match?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever want to revive that, although I have considered creating a different premise using mutltiple participants in a match.


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy, you should change ur name. It's sucks, no, seriously. 
Make it something cool. 

lol,

anyways, if u don't want a 3 way practice match then i can make a thread for u guys. You guys can PM me ur teams. I will choose w.e location and ditance i like b4 viewing ur teams.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Maximus said:


> Munboy, you should change ur name. It's sucks, no, seriously.
> Make it something cool.



I like my username



> lol,
> 
> anyways, if u don't want a 3 way practice match then i can make a thread for u guys. You guys can PM me ur teams. I will choose w.e location and ditance i like b4 viewing ur teams.



I think it should just be a 1 on 1 since me and creator have no idea on how 3 way matches work.

How many points can we use?
**


----------



## Cochise (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm done entertaining for the night. Goodbye.


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I like my username
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should just be a 1 on 1 since me and creator have no idea on how 3 way matches work.


There is no secret to 3 way practice match. I never seen it or done it. but if u guys want to play 1 on 1 then i can't do much about it. 




> How many points can we use?


w.e u guys want to do. 

If i had a say, i would just go with 70 point team.


aight. later cochise.


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

Maximus, if they don't want to have their practice match with 3 people, I'll take you up on the offer. I am fairly certain my practice match with TOV ended when his match came up in the Masters' tournament.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2008)

A 3 way battle?
Intresting. I must Observe.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

Maximus said:


> w.e u guys want to do.
> 
> If i had a say, i would just go with 70 point team.



OK then.**


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Maximus said:


> But how can I be mediator when I want also to participate?
> <--- first time using smiley.
> 
> 
> You guys fine with 3 way match? We will pick some average location and average distance?



I dont mind a 3 way, it makes sense and may be a revival of voters. 

I read earlier that there was a deficite of voters. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So who is going to mediate me and Creator's match?



I dont mind whoever it is. I think Maximus wants a 3 way. Could be interesting. Forcing you to think further on your strat then you normally would. 

_*EDIT*_

I am confused. Who do i PM to?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on whether you and munboy want a 3 way.
If you dont, PM Maximus.
If you do, then I don't know.


----------



## Maximus (Aug 31, 2008)

Roland, im still interested,


and, Observer got it right. 
We can PM roland if he wants to set up practice match.

and shouldn't this be in future tourny? but w.e. this thread for spams anyway


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll set up the three way match or I'll face Maximus while Creator faces Munboy. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont mind whatever the type the practice match is. Its upto Munboy right. His call.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2008)

This will be interesting, methinks.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm confused now

Do we get to use more points with a 3 way?


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

You each use a 70 point team. It's not that complicated, to be honest.


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

70 it is then.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree to a 3 way match


----------



## Roland (Aug 31, 2008)

PM teams and I'll set up location and distance.


----------



## Creator (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally. I will PM Roland immidiately, need to get to bed.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Aug 31, 2008)

There was an idea I had for a tournament, but it would be incredibly confusing and entirely unfeasible. 

All fights have 3 or 4 combatants, and at least one has to drop out. However, there can be more than one winner from each match. So teaming up a strategy can work, with two teams choosing not to fight each other.


----------



## Kyon (Aug 31, 2008)

_I remember the 3 way match in the first trial.

Fucking confusing, that was. I think we're sticking to no team-ups, either. Makes things a little more...confusing...and could cause drama._


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2008)

Sup everyone. I am back for the night.


----------



## Chainer (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, hello Cyphon.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Chainer!

Sup?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna give you up


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Random post is random.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna let you down


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this song lyrics?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

[Insert post between LG posts]

I am bored atm. I think I shall go post crazy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna make you cry


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna say goodbye


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Spam is spam 

I didn't make it in time to block so many posts. 

Anyone else around?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

You guys got rickrolled lol

im done


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, am here.. but am leaving. My class starts in 5 hours, so am gonna get a shower and then watch a few animes. Oh, and Deidara is going down Cyphon!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

He is not! You have already been outvoted. 

Have fun with class. 

Later Private.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

So...while no one else is around to see this...it's going to be me vs Roka in the Rookie Tournament Finals...I proclaim it so


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh really?

Well good luck Roland.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

I think so. Unless ZDG doesn't show up and Suu advances, because I see Kakazu proving to eliminate most of Suu's intial team with the exception of Yamato and Tsunade. He is lacking a higher tier charcter. But..I should've been more battle ready when I picked my team, because I would've made a lot of changes to it. Oh well....T'is a challenge. 

And thanks Cyphon.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

No problem.

What are you up to anyway Roland?


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Well....I was sleeping until the increasingly loud sounds of COD4 came blasting from my brother's room. So, I am now awake and kinda pissed that he won't turn the shit down. Other than that, nothing much. You?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Just posting around. Forums are pretty dead so I may finish up Fate/StayNight.

I think I have decided on my tournament 5 team, but am still checking for anything I may want to try out other than what I have planned.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

When's tournament 5 going down? I don't want to really commit to anything at this point considering a lot of people are being considered to be either added or moved to the tier list. But, I'll most likely go with my least favorite character, Orochimaru, or one of my favorite characters, Sasori. I don't know why I am so drawn to using Orochimaru in the BD, because I hate him so much in the manga itself. His skill set just seems rather powerful and his knowledge is very good for a 40 pointer. Hell, he probably can fight off most of the 45 pointers one on one.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Orochimaru is indeed a beast.

I am not sure when the tournament is going down. Once all of the other tournaments wrap up is when the finalizations and heavy discussion of the tier list will happen. Once all of that is decided upon then they will open registration and wait for it to fill up. All of the tournaments are winding down close to the end, so it is probably not too far off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Only problem with Oro is that in a matchup with Itachi hes screwed

His snake mode though helps a lot though


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh damn. I was hoping for a little more practice against people of stronger caliber, to see where I may lie. I played TOV in a practice match and did pretty well, considering he is in the semi-finals of the Masters' and all. But, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys!  I'm going to sleep in like 15 minutes so I don't even know why I'm posting.  XD


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Goodnight Kushina.

I think I will pass out soon also


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm posting even though I won't be going to sleep for several hours.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 1, 2008)

_Neither will I!

I'm going for the whole delirium tremens writing trick. It's either this or acid, and I can't get any acid. _


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys

Early morning is early


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 1, 2008)

*AND OUTTA NOWHERE NINJAZAKU*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

*Breaking metal spears in half with nothing but his legs!*


----------



## Creator (Sep 1, 2008)

I has something i have been pondering on since yesterday.

I think all strats should be spoiler tagged by rule so to completely avoid other participents to actually read the person strats. I see some people jsut openly posting their strats before his opponent posted which leaves alot upto faith as to whether your opponent shall read the member's strat or not. Which to be honest, is a risk. I know its all about fun and not seriousness, but i think it should be done properly.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2008)

This episode was alright. Not a top-tier episode (like Episodes 13, 14, and 18), but it was decent.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> I has something i have been pondering on since yesterday.
> 
> I think all strats should be spoiler tagged by rule so to completely avoid other participents to actually read the person strats. I see some people jsut openly posting their strats before his opponent posted which leaves alot upto faith as to whether your opponent shall read the member's strat or not. Which to be honest, is a risk. I know its all about fun and not seriousness, but i think it should be done properly.



Then you're just trusting them not to click on a button...if someone wants to cheat, they will cheat.


----------



## Creator (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Then you're just trusting them not to click on a button...if someone wants to cheat, they will cheat.



But this way atleast the person cant use the excuse 'I was glancing by and it just happened to be the post above me. 

I know, i kinda did read the strat of my opponent in my first practise match.  Got stick for it, but it was a learning lesson.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

If you're going to cheat, you're not going to make it obvious you did it.

Some people use tags for length or for hiding it, some don't.

Personally I don't care if my opponent cheats because I still can't lose.


----------



## Creator (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> If you're going to cheat, you're not going to make it obvious you did it.
> 
> Some people use tags for length or for hiding it, some don't.
> 
> Personally I don't care if my opponent cheats because I still can't lose.



True, however, this reduces the level of cheating. You cant argue that.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> True, however, this reduces the level of cheating. You cant argue that.



No, it really doesn't. In the end, you're still relying on whether or not the opponent in question is trustworthy enough not to read what is spoiler-tagged.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> True, however, this reduces the level of cheating. You cant argue that.



It doesn't as the person could still read your strategy.

If you don't trust people then wait until they post before you post.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2008)

.....

It's my birthday.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday then


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you.

Any presents for me?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Not really...


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2008)

**


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

How do you still have sparklies?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> How do you still have sparklies?



Because I won a contest a few weeks ago.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahhh

What contest?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Ahhh
> 
> What contest?



You wrote an essay about a Naruto villain of your choice.

I did a psychological evaluation of Orochimaru. It rocked. It was a work of genius.

But that is no surprise.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh right that competition.

I always think of things that I want to write about but never get around to it, kinda sucks really.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Good morning people!

Happy birthday Masamune!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guyz.

Fair enough to say Esponer raepstomped me, I am bitter and sad.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Rag

Don't feel bad it wasn't as bad as Mihawk

LULZ


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Hey guyz.
> 
> Fair enough to say Esponer raepstomped me, I am bitter and sad.



Rags! 

Sorry about the loss. It was not a rapestomp by any means. You faced one of the toughest competitors in the game. You won 2 matches in the "Masters" tournament. You should feel no shame.

Whats going on with you anyway?

Btw - Does anyone care to go in the thread and discuss if the other 32 point tier characters should get a bump.

Stein - You are a terrible person.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe later but they seem fine where they are, people just need to realise that Kusanagi and stuff would pierce the chakra shroud of KN3. Pein only has summons and has a limited amount of them.

Both are strong but Gaara and Deidara could beat both.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Maybe later but they seem fine where they are, people just need to realise that Kusanagi and stuff would pierce the chakra shroud of KN3. Pein only has summons and has a limited amount of them.
> 
> Both are strong but Gaara and Deidara could beat both.



Which is why I suggested the 36 tier for those 2. It keeps them apart from super offensive and defensive power.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Hey Rag
> 
> Don't feel bad it wasn't as bad as Mihawk
> 
> LULZ



...I see, I'll bear that in mind.



Cyphon said:


> Rags!
> 
> Sorry about the loss. It was not a rapestomp by any means. You faced one of the toughest competitors in the game. You won 2 matches in the "Masters" tournament. You should feel no shame.
> 
> ...



No shame, just annoyed at myself for screwing up what shouldn't have been easy to screw up.
There are factors I can blame, just having a match before, friend's twentieth, being scared of Esponer and more but the truth is that I messed up what is Sasuke's most base and rudimentary skills.

I did do better than expected though, so yeah. I'm always down after a loss though, don't pay too much attention to it. 

My day has been pretty good. I didn't get much done...but on the upside my friend's are planning my 19th, which is going to be a big event it hear them tell it.

You?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> My day has been pretty good. I didn't get much done...but on the upside my friend's are planning my 19th, which is going to be a big event it hear them tell it.
> 
> You?



19th, when exactly is it?

I am just hanging out, getting ready to start my workout. Back to work tomorrow sucks, but money is money.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> 19th, when exactly is it?
> 
> I am just hanging out, getting ready to start my workout. Back to work tomorrow sucks, but money is money.



21st of September. 
They're gonna start a facebook group apparently. Y'see as it's on a Sunday (which is party night as the next day no one has classes till 1) it'll probably be a big thing.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Am I invited?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> 21st of September.
> They're gonna start a facebook group apparently. Y'see as it's on a Sunday (which is party night as the next day no one has classes till 1) it'll probably be a big thing.



Happy almost birthday Rags!


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Am I invited?


Sure, do you know where Geelong is in Australia? We have an airport .



The Observer said:


> Happy almost birthday Rags!


Thanks, some would say three weeks is a little early .

I'd like to add I'm over my defeat now, I did some push-ups and did an accounting test in which I achieved a score of 33/35, that's 94.3%, an HD with ease. This was a marked success and thus that mark will carry on to end of year evaluations, giving me an instant + 9 marks.
Nothing like rampant success to fire up the spirit.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Sure, do you know where Geelong is in Australia? We have an airport .



Will there be Kangaroos and some of them women down under in thongs flip flops?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Will there be Kangaroos and some of them women down under in thongs flip flops?



Well I can't make promises, but after the main event we'll probably go out to one of the local clubs where most of the resi's go, given over half are female we're talking about 100-200 college-aged girls. 
I can't promise anything for their attire either, but girls usually sexy themselves up to go clubbing. 
You want flip-flops, come down really early in the morning when everyone is lazy and can't be bothered with shoes.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Morning guys.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Morning guys.



G'morning Cam


----------



## Katsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, Cam, Ragormha, everyone else!


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Sup    Rag and Katsu?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Katsu said:


> Hi, Cam, Ragormha, everyone else!



Hey!


Cam said:


> Sup    Rag and Katsu?


Nm, Cam. You?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

So how's everyone doin today?


----------



## Katsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Sup    Rag and Katsu?



I'm a bit surprised by how much Naruto underestimation and Jiraiya overestimation there is in my match. 

Aside from that, just a bit tired from football practice.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Cam, Observer and Katsu!


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi again, Cyphon!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Cyphon and Vindi!
Hey Katsu! And don't get down because of Anonx. He's very good for a rookie.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh shi...

Hey Vindi!

I didn't see you in here do to our missing viewing option.

Any work done on part 3?

Hows it going everyone?

Hmm..forgot that I can rep again...who needs it?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Oh shi...
> 
> Hey Vindi!
> 
> ...



Yes, actually. It's Ragormha POV, and you have a part.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Morning guys. I'm busy this morning so I won't stop by a lot. T____T

Also, I participated in a Road Race today and did well! But, clumsy as I am, I feel flat on my face within the first mile of the race.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Good morning Hiro!

Is mah part killing Vindi? 

Well my intro was so good that I would not mind going out early, but I would like to think I am one of the higher ups that has to die near the end.


----------



## Creator (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread made me wondering. Jiraiya cant boss summon, however this frog isnt a boss summon, infact its a very small summon, which mean technically he can summon it, however, in that case, why is he restricted to only Gamaken.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2008)

Morning, Hiro!



Cyphon said:


> Good morning Hiro!
> 
> Is mah part killing Vindi?
> 
> Well my intro was so good that I would not mind going out early, but I would like to think I am one of the higher ups that has to die near the end.



I have no plans to kill off lieutenants anytime soon. Besides, there's a certain feud that needs closure. 

EDIT: Creator, I think Jiraiya is limited to summons of Gamaken's size or below.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

I think it is because the other frogs haven't shown all that much. I guess he could summon them so people can hop around on them to reach new heights.

I am excited Vindi, I am excited.


----------



## Creator (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I think it is because the other frogs haven't shown all that much. I guess he could summon them so people can hop around on them to reach new heights.



Yah, but that forg basically took that buy out with glasses. With his tongue. Which means it can provide some help.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't mind having him for use, I was just stating my reasons why I thought they may be limited.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Good night ladies and gentlemen of the BD, I'll be seeing you.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Later Rags!

Your time in the story is coming!

Rep spreading is complete. I always owe so many of you for doing such wonderful things.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

@people who asked-I'm alright.  

Hey Hiro.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

So we do not get names now Cam


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2008)

My strategy vs. TOV is up!


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello to all who said hello to me. I'm alright. 

I'm going to finish my homework and then post for a few minutes, then I got to go...


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> So we do not get names now Cam



Not when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Not when I'm feeling lazy.



You fell into the trap. By quoting me you used my name.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Pretty sneaky sis.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello All

I have returned from the depths of hell


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

How was the weather?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Great, the sun was out.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 1, 2008)

Gah. I got to go now. T___T

Roka, the answer to your PM: definitely


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Gah. I got to go now. T___T
> 
> Roka, the answer to your PM: definitely



...Oh


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow!  We got into a stupid debate on Friday and I got humiliated!  I'm so sad!  ;-;


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello BD. Anything of interest going on?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina was just about to tell us all about the first time she sucked on a meat pole.

Go go go.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

WHAT THE!!?!?!?!?

I said debate not sex.  O_O


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

*starts listening*

Continue Kushina.

Debate and not sex?...

*stops listening*

What was the debate about and what exactly happened?


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

...

This might be interesting afterall.



> You must spread some reputation before giving it to Dr.Stein again



Damn the rules.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> WHAT THE!!?!?!?!?
> 
> I said sex not debate.  O_O



Good, now let's hear it.

I forgot what age you are (*prays she is at least 16*)


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Pedo Stein. 

Hey Roland.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Halo later Cyphon?

I got a bigger tv for my bedroom so I might improve, although it's doubtful


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Well you guys know how I go to a private school right???

So yeah we were talking about gas prices and stuff and I said all this BS about Iraq and how we were doing a war over it and everyone started laughing and I wa slike... omg.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Halo later Cyphon?
> 
> I got a bigger tv for my bedroom so I might improve, although it's doubtful



Maybe. If you do not mind custom games and chat. I will probably be getting kicked off a lot again. I plan on calling the company tomorrow to see what I can do.

Poor Kushina.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> Well you guys know how I go to a private school right???
> 
> So yeah we were talking about gas prices and stuff and I said all this BS about Iraq and how we were doing a war over it and everyone started laughing and I wa slike... omg.



Like an all girls school?

If so, how many lesbian experiences have you had?



Cyphon said:


> Maybe. If you do not mind custom games and chat. I will probably be getting kicked off a lot again. I plan on calling the company tomorrow to see what I can do.
> 
> Poor Kushina.



Cool, I don't mind.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

NO!  There is like 1 girl to every 4 boys.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

You have to find some common ground with the other students Kushina.

Of course high school is a time when people are pretty judgmental about each other. But things can improve if you find some common ground.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> NO!  There is like 1 girl to every 4 boys.



So how many dicks you sucked?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ero Pedo Stein. It keeps getting worse.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm just trying to get to know the girl.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

None, you sicko.  But every other girl has since one of them has herpes.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

How about asking her bra size name first.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> None, you sicko.  But every other girl has since one of them has herpes.





What age are you though?


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm 15.  And I'm kidding about the other girls but they act really slutty and I'm saving my virginity until I'm married.  ^_^


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> I'm 15.  And I'm kidding about the other girls but they act really slutty and I'm saving my virginity until I'm married.  ^_^



Too young and boring.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

I am glad I'm a guy, at times. When I first walked in here, I was greeted with a "Hello" and/or "Get the fuck outta here, you nub Roland". Both of which is fine with me.

But if you're a girl, you come into an overfriendly greeting that makes you feel awkward or you get asked about your sexual history. Hmm...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to meet these other girls 

reps or GTFO you nub Roland.


----------



## PisOgPapir (Sep 1, 2008)

Anybody know blood bowl?


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

>_<;  There are 100s of girls out there for you if you think I'm boring!  >

But if the boy was amazing (like perfect eyes, hair, personality...) I would lose it to him.  ^_^  After we get married of course (even if I had to drug him).  o_O

And Roland you are so right!  o_O


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

That's dumb, Kushina. Basically you've set up a sterotypical "not having sex until married" pledge but if a fucking super model walks up you're going to bang him? Retarded...


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> That's dumb, Kushina. Basically you've set up a sterotypical "not having sex until married" pledge but if a fucking super model walks up you're going to bang him? Retarded...



Not until I get him to marry me... o_O

And lol cyphon!


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah I misunderstood your logic.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

I am getting bored again. We need moar convo!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I am glad I'm a guy, at times. When I first walked in here, I was greeted with a "Hello" and/or "Get the fuck outta here, you nub Roland". Both of which is fine with me.
> 
> But if you're a girl, you come into an overfriendly greeting that makes you feel awkward or you get asked about your sexual history. Hmm...



I was only kidding. I don't like new people all that much, they annoy me when they spam or bring up stuff no one wants to talk about.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, I don't mind it Stein. I think it's pretty funny actually...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lelouch*

Suzaku
Kallen
Orange
Xinge?

*Schneizel*

Bismarck
Gino
3 other knights of round
Anya
Black Knights?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Stein, you don't get along with newer people or vets 

This thread is generally a good place to come for newer members of this area, unless Stein is the first one to greet them 

Then everyone else has to hurry up and greet them much nicer to keep them from running for the hills.


----------



## Roland (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, if their new and can't withstand the onslaught and tests put on by Stein, then they shouldn't really be here since they cannot even defend themselves. I am sure Stein only does it for certain reasons, some of which I may be unsure of. I am sure it is either boredom or he is simply testing them for future references. Either way, Stein's a awesome guy with much "lulz" accompanying him.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Seriously, if they can't take me then they should just give up and leave. We don't need boring people who only know how to whine around here.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Hey, if their new and can't withstand the onslaught and tests put on by Stein, then they shouldn't really be here since they cannot even defend themselves. I am sure Stein only does it for certain reasons, some of which I may be unsure of. I am sure it is either boredom or he is simply testing them for future references. Either way, Stein's a awesome guy with much "lulz" accompanying him.



This isn't the blender. There is no such thing as "tests" for anything in here. If you follow the rules and aren't being an idiot, then you are good to go.

I do not deny some funniness accompanying Stein, but some of his tendencies can be rough and unjustified on the newer members. So I have to play good cop even though I am at my computer going  "Stein says some outlandish shit".

This is a forum to discuss Naruto battles, why should they need the ability to defend themselves?

Stein - You say boring, but you guys spent weeks spamming Kiba. That wasn't enjoyable for many people. Although it does seem quite fun to pick on new people, I can't bring myself to do it.

I guess I am just too friendly.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> This isn't the blender. There is no such thing as "tests" for anything in here. If you follow the rules and aren't being an idiot, then you are good to go.
> 
> I do not deny some funniness accompanying Stein, but some of his tendencies can be rough and unjustified on the newer members. So I have to play good cop even though I am at my computer going  "Stein says some outlandish shit".
> 
> This is a forum to discuss Naruto battles, why should they need the ability to defend themselves?



If they can't take a joke then clearly they aren't going to be any fun. They need to learn how to deal with the trolls and flamers of the section so I don't see why I can't give them a taste. 

I'm not saying they can't continue to post here, it's just likely that they'll get on my nerves if they are boring and whine a lot


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> If they can't take a joke then clearly they aren't going to be any fun. They need to learn how to deal with the trolls and flamers of the section so I don't see why I can't give them a taste.
> 
> I'm not saying they can't continue to post here, it's just likely that they'll get on my nerves if they are boring and whine a lot



Stein and his self entertainment. 

I am just saying, some people need more than 1 shot to prove they are entertaining or would be a good member. If you scare them out after they say "hello", they never get that chance. Although I do agree, they should come back at you rather then running for the hills.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm just glad that I didn't have to go through the "Stein trials".


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Get the fuck out.



*Runs away crying*


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tiptoes back into thread*
*Peeks around a corner*
*See's Roka's picture and runs away crying again*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder what happened to all those Itachi vs Pein threads


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2008)

Esponer deleted my post. 

Damn you Roka - couldn't you just tell him about the um tag?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

There was an UM tag? 

I honestly didn't know and I didn't report it.

He probably seen it himself and deleted it Lulz


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

The tag bar is gone


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Good, I'm glad.

Munboy you owe me a rep don't you?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Good, I'm glad.
> 
> Munboy you owe me a rep don't you?



Yeah, but it says I have to spread more rep around before repping you again.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

Will everyone stop telling me to shorten my username


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> There was an UM tag?
> 
> I honestly didn't know and I didn't report it.
> 
> He probably seen it himself and deleted it Lulz


 
LoL, I thought you knew. You were serious in that PM?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yeah, but it says I have to spread more rep around before repping you again.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Will everyone stop telling me to shorten my username



Then spread it 

Also no, make it shorter 



ρяίv?тε said:


> LoL, I thought you knew. You were serious in that PM?



No, I was just joking and wouldn't have actually reported you. I just also didn't realise there were UM tags.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2008)

That's cool, am going to bed anyway.. see you tomorrow guys!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Goodnight Private!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Am back.

Later Private.

Damn Stein, you ran off Observer and made him cry? All I can say is....


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I like making threads, from now on I think I'll put an image that says "Stein's Thread", in every single one.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know what I feel like doing. I am bored, but have no urges.

Stein - Do you have Code Geass episode 20/21 that does not require VLC? I still have yet to finish it do to the shitty VLC quality.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Is Roka gone?....
I'm scared of him now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Roka is not gone, he is here.​


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Seems like you missed a transparency spot between his legs.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam, you always point stuff out when I do that.

I'm not sure whether to be pleased or pissed off


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Stein, Halo?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

​
FIXED IT CAM

MWHAHAHAHA SUCK ME

Sorry, I got carried away. I love you Cam <3


Sure, I'll be on in 5 Cyphon.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Cam, you always point stuff out when I do that.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to be pleased or pissed off



Pleased. pek 



Dr.Stein said:


> ​
> FIXED IT CAM
> 
> MWHAHAHAHA SUCK ME
> ...



 


I know you do. <3


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Cam!

Code Geass episode 20/21 where I do not need VLC...HELP ME!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

I love how pretentious this is going to make me when I post it at the top of any thread I make.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hey Cam!
> 
> Code Geass episode 20/21 where I do not need VLC...HELP ME!



Hey. 

I don't know.  

You should just get media player classic.(it plays virtually all video formats)


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

movement detection barrier 

Try there.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder when someone reports a post can the mods see who reported it?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 1, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder when someone reports a post can the mods see who reported it?


Yes, we can. It appears as a post by that user.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Danm it!


I mean....Oh. OK.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

I have returned!​


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!
I mean, Hi Roka.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello kid

How are you?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

HAJIME NO IPPO YAY

Oh Roka you read thgat manga yet or am i gonn have to slap you


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> HAJIME NO IPPO YAY
> 
> Oh Roka you read thgat manga yet or am i gonn have to slap you



Your gunna have to try ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) :rage

But really, I've not got round to it yet, I had a busy day. I might start it tomorrow depending on how tired I am and what not.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats what you said yesterday 

Imma gonna start repping you with oversized pictures soon


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Hello kid
> 
> How are you?



Scared.
Very, very scared.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

I know I said it yesterday but it's a busy week.

I have at least 3 major things that I need to attend to and since tomorrow and wednesday are the last days of freedom before the onslaught of cinema, alcochol and parties then I might do it then.

People having god damn birthdays and 3 seperate women wanting to go to the cinema 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

OK dont worry then


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> OK dont worry then



That image is huge you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

Lord, now I need to ignore my rep page because looking at it only makes me angry.

I hate you.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Heya guys.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Raggy

How are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Rags!
How's it goin?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> That image is huge you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> Lord, now I need to ignore my rep page because looking at it only makes me angry.
> 
> I hate you.


 

I am victorious


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

LG has conquered Roka.
Hail peasants! Hail to your new king!


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Hey Raggy
> 
> How are you?



I'm good, early morning accounting lecture was not though.



The Observer said:


> Rags!
> How's it goin?



Heya TO, how're things?

I'm good for the most part.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> .



You just wait, this isn't over.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 1, 2008)

Roku the Lelouch in your avatar looks like he's saying _"I said what what in the butt"_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> You just wait, this isn't over.


And the war, it begins


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> And the war, it begins



I'm going to bed now, goodnight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'm going to bed now, goodnight.


K

Expect something by the time you get up


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

BUM BUM BUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Stein went to bed....I was going to ask for some Halo


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Cyphon!
I would play Halo with you, but I don't have live.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Cyphon. Are you not on AIM, or did I block you again?


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys! How's it going? I'm sorry to say that I'm not coming back yet, but I did want to pop in to see what I've missed.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> Hey guys! How's it going? I'm sorry to say that I'm not coming back yet, but I did want to pop in to see what I've missed.



Hello Serpent.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Observer and Esponer.

*SS5 SAMA!*

How has school been so far?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, Serpent.
Long time no see.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> Hey guys! How's it going? I'm sorry to say that I'm not coming back yet, but I did want to pop in to see what I've missed.


Me schooling Roka


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Observer - Why do you not just get a 3 month live subscription?

I believe Matepillar found me on live, but hasn't returned since.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

hello everybody and evrything lol seems like yall havin fun


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

hey cyphon how do I get a practice match set up in tyhe EDYH mem batle dome?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey cyphon how do I get a practice match set up in tyhe EDYH mem batle dome?



You can request one here or in the tournaments discussion thread and when someone excepts you can just ask a third party to set it up for you.

Just tell someone you would like a practice match and wait for someone to accept.

Also, welcome to the convo thread. We do try to have fun in here, and feel free to join in on the convo and introduce yourself.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

well my name is bibbs (thats my last name so you can guess thats how I get my Screen Name.) reading this through I think I'll hang here for a few. lol hope we all get along nicely also anyone here wanna have a practice match taking all challengers (though I have not had to write a strat in a long ass time and I have never writen one on this site.)


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Feel free to hang around and enjoy.

Just watch out for Stein, he likes to mess with new people, and old people...basically any people.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Stein went to bed....I was going to ask for some Halo





Cam said:


> this
> 
> Try there.



Did you check it out?


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Omg!  My internet stopped working!


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

I invite him to try messin with me I will not bend to any lol sry I am still used to high school even though I graduated in may and have not had ppl mess with me in college I am still used to having to be the tough son of a bitch to get ppl off my ass you know what I mean

 of course being 5"10' and 278lbs gives me an advantage lol

ps was in second post 

if your internet stopped working how in the world did you post that your internet stopped working lol playin hey you know RAW (the wresteling show) is in my home city lol ST. Louis


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Try not to double post bibn,the edit button is your friend. 

@Cy-I'm sorry.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Battledome. I am ridiculously bored right now.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Try not to double post bibn,the edit button is your friend.
> 
> @Cy-I'm sorry.



Negs for the next time it happens 

I am lying, I could never neg Cam 

Hey Chainer!


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Good,cause my negs hurt more.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Good,cause my negs hurt more.



Racist Reppist.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Cyphon, Hello Cam.

How are you?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Chainer, thanks for asking.

How are you, besides bored?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm okay, just got done eating. Thanks for asking as well.

Tomorrow is my birthday and I have work, so that's slightly disheartening.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Well happy birthday then. I will give birthday reps when I get them back

How old will you be?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

No need to rep, but thank you for the birthday wishes.

I will be 21.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Big plans for the 21st?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

None whatsoever, aside from work. All of my friends are out of state/town.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

man I wish I had some positive rep mine sucks I have hardly any compared to all yall in the battledome 


 happy twenty one  hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed my 18 (went to a certaint bar had a few beers and got a tattoo lol interesting day )


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

That sucks man. I hope you find some way to make it special.

Bibs - Just make sure you do not ask for it too much, people may neg you. Rep will come once you post more and people get to know you.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Omg you can drink!  XD

So anyways.  My day:

woke up, brushed teeth, ate breakfast, went on NF, posted, bitch came over, bitch came to eat, me avoiding bitch, bitch leaves, i get out of stealth mode, i walk to the kitchen, bitch is there, i scream, she laughs, i run, im here.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Chainer said:


> None whatsoever, aside from work. All of my friends are out of state/town.



So you say 

Just have it later, any other friends have their birthday in Sept? Maybe have a joint party?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> Omg you can drink!  XD
> 
> So anyways.  My day:
> 
> woke up, brushed teeth, ate breakfast, went on NF, posted, bitch came over, bitch came to eat, me avoiding bitch, bitch leaves, i get out of stealth mode, i walk to the kitchen, bitch is there, i scream, she laughs, i run, im here.



Who is this bitch you speak of? And how did you learn stealth mode


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> Omg you can drink!  XD
> 
> So anyways.  My day:
> 
> woke up, brushed teeth, ate breakfast, went on NF, posted, bitch came over, bitch came to eat, me avoiding bitch, bitch leaves, i get out of stealth mode, i walk to the kitchen, bitch is there, i scream, she laughs, i run, im here.



In Australia you can drink at 18, that's why we're better than America.
Drive, drink, smoke, we get it all at 18, our add campaign may as well be "Asutralia, where you can screw yourself over three years younger than America" of course our Age of Consent is still 18 IIRC, but no one cares about that anyway.

Well, so long as you don't get caught


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 1, 2008)

who the bitch you talkin about also I was not asking for reps I was just complaining about my lack of them sorry for the missunderstanding thats just how I think in my head sorry for missunderstanding so just make sure you do not missunderestimate me (lol sorry just making fun of GWB cojuldnt miss the opportunity)

 P.S. I live in Florida so Legaly no but hey thats why they invented friends born 23 years ago lol


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> That sucks man. I hope you find some way to make it special.
> 
> Bibs - Just make sure you do not ask for it too much, people may neg you. Rep will come once you post more and people get to know you.



I love that I can turn his bar red if I wanted to.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> who the bitch you talkin about also I was not asking for reps I was just complaining about my lack of them sorry for the missunderstanding thats just how I think in my head sorry for missunderstanding so just make sure you do not missunderestimate me (lol sorry just making fun of GWB cojuldnt miss the opportunity)
> 
> P.S. I live in Florida so Legaly no but hey thats why they invented friends born 23 years ago lol



Take the time and your reps will grow, they're like cancer.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> In Australia you can drink at 18, that's why we're better than America.
> Drive, drink, smoke, we get it all at 18, our add campaign may as well be "Asutralia, where you can screw yourself over three years younger than America" of course our Age of Consent is still 18 IIRC, but no one cares about that anyway.
> 
> Well, so long as you don't get caught



Rags! You are not better than us, let us make war. 

But damn, 18 for all that does sound nice. I have changed my mind about war. 



bibn8rjr said:


> who the bitch you talkin about also I was not asking for reps I was just complaining about my lack of them sorry for the missunderstanding thats just how I think in my head sorry for missunderstanding so just make sure you do not missunderestimate me (lol sorry just making fun of GWB cojuldnt miss the opportunity)
> 
> P.S. I live in Florida so Legaly no but hey thats why they invented friends born 23 years ago lol



You seem like a Narush dupe! He has the same kind of grammar you have 



Cam said:


> I love that I can turn his bar red if I wanted to.



Be nice you reppist!


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't drink, and I don't really have any plans to. And yes, my brother has a birthday on the 11th, so I suppose I could go out with him once the time comes.

And I'll rep you in return once I am able, Ragormha. Thanks for the birthday wishes, all.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Drink NAOW! Actually don't drink, it isn't good for you. Well it is in small doses I suppose.

Cam - Why no AIM anymore? It has been like 2 years since I seen you on there.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Chainer said:


> I don't drink, and I don't really have any plans to. And yes, my brother has a birthday on the 11th, so I suppose I could go out with him once the time comes.
> 
> And I'll rep you in return once I am able, Ragormha. Thanks for the birthday wishes, all.


NP Chainer, you don't have to drink, just go out and party. 
Make a splash.



> Rags! You are not better than us, let us make war.
> 
> But damn, 18 for all that does sound nice. I have changed my mind about war.



Good man Cyphon, good man.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

@Cy- It was fucking up my computer,I'll try to get it back as soon as possible.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh shi...what did it do to your comp? I will go kick its ass.

Its no big deal, I just miss our idle chatter about music and such.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone want a practice match? I have a new team I wanna try out.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol,not sure but the guy who repairs my computer said it was causing problems.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Anyone want a practice match? I have a new team I wanna try out.



Bibs wanted one



Cam said:


> Lol,not sure but the guy who repairs my computer said it was causing problems.



Then kick his ass


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going to a tute, than I have stuff to do, then I have a lecture, then tea. 
I'll try to get on tonight, but it should be at least six hours...I might be able to sneak on for a bit in an hour or so but yeah.
Keep it cool BD.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Later Rags!


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Then kick his ass



Lol,he's a tech genius and he repairs my computer for free.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol,he's a tech genius and he repairs my computer for free.



Well then kick my ass 

Shit man I dunno, someone needs there ass kicked.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

The bitch I'm talking about is my good for nothing law school stuck up slut sister...


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2008)

Kushina said:


> The bitch I'm talking about is my good for nothing *law school* stuck up *slut *sister...



Slutty and outgoing? 

I like her.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2008)

Well Kushina, you seem to have a loving family.

I agree with Cam


----------



## Chainer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm home now. Hurrah.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

BD is dead. How sad.


----------



## Distracted (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Distracted your sexy

Give me a call somtime <3


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit Distracted's back!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare! Morning!

I thought you lost internet, or something along those lines? Where you been?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Vindicare! Morning!
> 
> I thought you lost internet, or something along those lines? Where you been?



I didn't have internet between 28th and 31st, but I was back on the 31st (but tired). Now I'm over jetlag, and will be on more frequently.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah. Glad to see you're back. It's been dead recently and you seem to get things going when you're here, from my POV. Anything interesting going on for you?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

man welcome back distracted sucks you been with no internet I could not survive lol sad but true would lose my mind


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Ah. Glad to see you're back. It's been dead recently and you seem to get things going when you're here, from my POV. Anything interesting going on for you?



Well, aside from my semi-final match against TOV (I'm rebuttalling his strategy at this precise moment), which is interesting, I'm also writing chapter 3 of the BD Fanfic and Chapter 1 of my CivIV AAR, featuring Tokugawa Ieyasu and the Japanese Empire!

Busy-Busy. Oh, and I think I need to put up the next two Rookies' Tournament matches.


----------



## Distracted (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Holy shit Distracted's back!
> 
> Good morning everyone!



One night a man had a dream.
He dreamed he was walking along the beach with Distracted.
Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene, he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand:
one belonging to him, and the other to Distracted. 

When the last scene of his life flashed before him
he looked back, at the footprints in the sand.
He noticed that many times along the path of his life
there was only one set of footprints.
He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of his life.

This really bothered him and he questioned Distracted about it:
"Distracted, you said that once I decided to follow you,
you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when I needed you most you would leave me."

Distracted replied:
"My son, My precious child, I love you and I would never leave you,
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you."​


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey vindicare you want to have a practice match I have been wanting to have one and finaly think I have found a decent team (love kiba pivotal character in my team) and want to give it a try before the next tournament so I can getsome practice and work out any kinks before a tourny.

ALL WORSHIP *KIBA* *DISTRACTED*


all pis on DISTRACTED


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Sure, I'll give you a practice match. I've had a team I've been wanting to use for a while.

Anyone around to randomize location + distance + take in our teams?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh come on no one wants to do the honors. lol distracted wants to dont you. 

 yes I am volenteering you for something and I hardly know you lol


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

You can PM me your teams if you want. And the BD Fanfic is lacking...Roland . But still, it's good.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

kk will send you the team


----------



## Distracted (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey vindicare you want to have a practice match I have been wanting to have one and finaly think I have found a decent team (love kiba pivotal character in my team) and want to give it a try before the next tournament so I can getsome practice and work out any kinks before a tourny.
> 
> ALL WORSHIP *KIBA* *DISTRACTED*
> 
> ...



I can tell you're new, and that you really don't who I am


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well I can tell I am about to get the ever lovin daylights kicked out of me *runs like hell*
'

and yes I am quite new

please forgive me *cowers*


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Distracted said:


> One night a man had a dream.
> He dreamed he was walking along the beach with Distracted.
> Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
> For each scene, he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand:
> ...


This moved me more than it probaly should have. Probaly cause im fucking tired though.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

You know what I've decided? I need to be more like Roka. More assertive, more in-your-face.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Hk, I already defeated Roka in battle, you want some to 

Holy shit i need to get to bed i dont even know what im talking about anymore


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka can be too assertive at times. Each has his own style, I suppose.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi gaiz.

Anything new?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey man check out my first strat and all at NF at

Here's the answer to that question.

I am so proud of myself 

Yay me


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting find. Metamorphosis-no-jutsu, is it really real? :S Or something Gai said out of anger. 

And where do i post for an edit to the teir list. Me thinks Jiraiya should be able to summon another frog, the first one we saw him use. Since its a not a boss summon and can be of some help, it should be allowed.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Interesting find. Metamorphosis-no-jutsu, is it really real? :S Or something Gai said out of anger.
> 
> And where do i post for an edit to the teir list. Me thinks Jiraiya should be able to summon another frog, the first one we saw him use. Since its a not a boss summon and can be of some help, it should be allowed.



I always thought that was a mistranslation, that he was referring to Henge No Jutsu.

I believe that proposals to the tier list are made in the eDyh memorial battledome area. 

Also: I need someone who is very educated in the rules of the battledome. Anyone around?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> man I wish I had some positive rep mine sucks I have hardly any compared to all yall in the battledome
> 
> 
> happy twenty one  hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed my 18 (went to a certaint bar had a few beers and got a tattoo lol interesting day )



I tried to neg you for asking for rep but I couldn't. You'll find that only I can demand rep around here and not be viewed as a rep hungry fool because 1. I'm fucking awesome and 2. I deserve it.



Vindicare said:


> You know what I've decided? I need to be more like Roka. More assertive, more in-your-face.



You can't be more like me Vindi, just stick to being nice. If you try to be more like me then you'll end up getting b&.



Lord Genome said:


> Hk, I already defeated Roka in battle, you want some to
> 
> Holy shit i need to get to bed i dont even know what im talking about anymore



You defeated noone  

The war has only just begun!


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Also: I need someone who is very educated in the rules of the battledome. Anyone around?



Well i know most of the rules, even though i am a newbie here, i could help. Seeing as the rules are the first thing i read.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I am here, no need to fear kids

Bring your questions to old Mr.Roka.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Kay, I was just curious as to whether or not strategies could be changed up until the time of your opponent's posting his/her own strategy, and whether or not onlookers were allowed to express what they would have done differently.

If they are, are the contestants allowed to use that?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Kay, I was just curious as to whether or not strategies could be changed up until the time of your opponent's posting his/her own strategy, and whether or not onlookers were allowed to express what they would have done differently.
> 
> If they are, are the contestants allowed to use that?



Yes. Until your opponent has posted his strategy, you can edit yours as many times as you want.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Kay, I was just curious as to whether or not strategies could be changed up until the time of your opponent's posting his/her own strategy,



This is allowed



> and whether or not onlookers were allowed to express what they would have done differently.
> 
> If they are, are the contestants allowed to use that?



They are allowed to express it but going back and using what people have said they would do is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) move and if you do it I'll neg you.

You're basically stealing what a more experienced player said he would have done instead of doing it yourself.

It is better to die honourably than to live in shame.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind, Roka responded.

In other news: I have ice cream.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, Roka responded.
> 
> In other news: I have ice cream.



I responded first. 

What flavour ice cream?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream. Quite delicious, and thank you.

Are you Panzergeist, by the way?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream. Quite delicious, and thank you.
> 
> Are you Panzergeist, by the way?



Holy **** on a sandwich, he's a dupe!


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream. Quite delicious, and thank you.
> 
> Are you Panzergeist, by the way?



Hm, I've never tried Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, despite my love of peanut butter. But then again, I'm exceedingly conservative with my icecream. Chocolate, and that's it. 



Dr.Stein said:


> Holy **** on a sandwich, he's a dupe!



... That is strange, how do you know who Panzergeist is? He seems... *ahem* before your time, so to speak.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been lurking here for 3 years, and I saw a lot of work that you (Panzer?), vagrant, and Distracted did with the tier listings.

Why are you conservative about ice cream?

And I assure you, I am no dupe. Feel free to have Esponer check, if you should like.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> I've been lurking here for 3 years, and I saw a lot of work that you (Panzer?), vagrant, and Distracted did with the tier listings.



Ah, okay then. Yeah, I was formerly known as HK-47 and before that Panzergeist.



> Why are you conservative about ice cream?



It's just food in general - I stick with what I like and tend not to adventure much outside my culinary comfort bubble. (love that phrase)



> And I assure you, I am no dupe. Feel free to have Esponer check, if you should like.



I believe you.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

3 years?

Holy shit.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Ah, okay then. Yeah, I was formerly known as HK-47 and before that Panzergeist.



Ah, I think I might have seen you even then, but I am unsure. More than a handful of people have had the HK avatar that I have seen.




> It's just food in general - I stick with what I like and tend not to adventure much outside my culinary comfort bubble. (love that phrase)



I would agree with you there, the only exception to my own comfort zone being ice cream. You simply can not go wrong with new ice cream.



> 3 years?
> 
> Holy shit.



Yeah . . . I don't know why I waited so long, to be honest. I suppose I didn't really think that I would contribute much. (And so far I really haven't.)


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm... Update on the AAR-front. It is boring as fuck - Japan has far too easy a time of things on Rhye's - so long as you change your State Religion to China's, they will love you, and let you do whatever you want, leaving their border with you undefended whilst they fight off endless hordes of nomadic horsemen, until you sucker punch them with a massive Samurai Invasion.

It's dull. 

I think I'll try a different civ - that's Japan and America kicked to the curb for being far too easy.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Kay, I was just curious as to whether or not strategies could be changed up until the time of your opponent's posting his/her own strategy, and whether or not onlookers were allowed to express what they would have done differently.
> 
> If they are, are the contestants allowed to use that?


We let you edit your strategy up to a point ? it's allowed to fix minor errors, but not if the opponent's strategy is up. It's not really supposed to be used to change your strategy significantly on the back of feedback. There's no specific rule against it, but we'd be very annoyed.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Hmm... Update on the AAR-front. It is boring as fuck - Japan has far too easy a time of things on Rhye's - so long as you change your State Religion to China's, they will love you, and let you do whatever you want, leaving their border with you undefended whilst they fight off endless hordes of nomadic horsemen, until you sucker punch them with a massive Samurai Invasion.
> 
> It's dull.
> 
> I think I'll try a different civ - that's Japan and America kicked to the curb for being far too easy.



Egypt is what I said, now do it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys.

What is this game? Can you play with any country?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

_Risu…_

…I see what you did there.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> What is this game? Can you play with any country?



Civilization IV, with the mod Rhye's and Fall of Civilisation. Wiki it or go to Civfanatics for more information.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> _Risu?_
> 
> ?I see what you did there.



>___________________>


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

..a PC game, eh? Interesting. I'm checking right now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Check this out.


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream. Quite delicious, and thank you.
> 
> Are you Panzergeist, by the way?



Thats not a ice cream. Thats a sandwich. 

I stick to white vanilla.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Check this out.



Check what out?

Also, hi, Creator!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Check what out?
> 
> Also, hi, Creator!



This, check it out.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> This, check it out.



There's nothing there.

You are a strange girl.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> THere'snothing there.
> 
> You are a strange girl.



You just can't see it, you are a strange child.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka, have you been taking your medicine?


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Vindicare. 

You guys taling about Civilization 4? Its a bloody awesome game. Worth the play.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Hey Vindicare.
> 
> You guys taling about Civilization 4? Its a bloody awesome game. Worth the play.



Yesyesyes.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

I have Civilisation 4 but it was a waste – my PowerMac G4 is not powerful enough to run it except in a _very_ painful manner. Thankfully, I'm meaning to buy a new computer (an iMac) within the next week. I'll be firing up Civilisation 4 soon after.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2008)

Fallout 3 mofos, I can't fucking wait anymore...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I have Civilisation 4 but it was a waste – my PowerMac G4 is not powerful enough to run it except in a _very_ painful manner. Thankfully, I'm meaning to buy a new computer (an iMac) within the next week. I'll be firing up Civilisation 4 soon after.



mac is always a pain in the ass when it comes to gaming. I use powerbook g4 for designing and shit(I only play wc3 tft on it) but I have a desktop pc for gaming and stuff.


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I have Civilisation 4 but it was a waste ? my PowerMac G4 is not powerful enough to run it except in a _very_ painful manner. Thankfully, I'm meaning to buy a new computer (an iMac) within the next week. I'll be firing up Civilisation 4 soon after.



Get a new PC and play it.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Get a new PC and play it.



Creator, are you a Vanilla, play what's in the box and nothing else, kind of guy, or do you like mods? If the latter, what's your favourite mod?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> mac is always a pain in the ass when it comes to gaming. I use powerbook g4 for designing and shit(I only play wc3 tft on it) but I have a desktop pc for gaming and stuff.


That too. Add in that Imrhien (my name for my G4) is 4?5 years old and you have a machine that doesn't really want to play anything except for fairly old games. Warcraft 3 was really its limit.

My new computer will have an Intel Core 2 processor, and I'll run Windows on the side for gaming, so it should be fine. I don't really play games much anyway ? that's not what my computer is for.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Boring games are boring.

I just fapped.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Something a little more exciting.



Spell said:


> Good day dear NF staff.
> 
> 
> I would like to tell you something that may be a huge surprise for you. I hope it will crush your life entirely, if not, at least make your day.
> ...


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Creator, are you a Vanilla, play what's in the box and nothing else, kind of guy, or do you like mods? If the latter, what's your favourite mod?



I play whats in the box.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

LMFAO!

EPIC RISU MANOEUVRE!!


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I have a crush on Ann. Sorry, Hiroshi.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Does this new evidence kill the TOV=Risu camp?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I think I have a crush on Ann. Sorry, Hiroshi.



Holy shit. She sounds fucking amazing, that level of cunning and perseverance, god if you're reading this Ann.

I want to marry you!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> That too. Add in that Imrhien (my name for my G4) is 4?5 years old and you have a machine that doesn't really want to play anything except for fairly old games. Warcraft 3 was really its limit.
> 
> My new computer will have an Intel Core 2 processor, and I'll run Windows on the side for gaming, so it should be fine. I don't really play games much anyway ? that's not what my computer is for.



Yeah, mine is also 3.5 years old and I can't play anything newer than Wc3. Actually I didn't get the powerbook to play games but last year my pc crashed and for like 3 4 weeks I had no pc, thats why I installed Wc3..

Yeah then no need to buy a pc if you are not into games that much. Pc's get old quite fast, I bought mine like 7 months ago and I am already thinking of getting an upgrade :/


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Does this new evidence kill the TOV=Risu camp?


I should think so, yes.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, mine is also 3.5 years old and I can't play anything newer than Wc3. Actually I didn't get the powerbook to play games but last year my pc crashed and for like 3 4 weeks I had no pc, thats why I installed Wc3..
> 
> Yeah then no need to buy a pc if you are not into games that much. Pc's get old quite fast, I bought mine like 7 months ago and I am already thinking of getting an upgrade :/


Using a PowerBook for games is even worse. Your computer might be a year and a half younger than mine, but laptop computers don't have graphics cards that are really suitable for gaming.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

You know what, I don't believe it.

Simon made that up.

Screencap or it didn't happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2008)

wow its the second time someone else Pulled an Aizen on Nf. I didn't know that person though...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Who's Risu?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> wow its the second time someone else Pulled an Aizen on Nf. I didn't know that person though...



Genesis was only joking though.



ρяίv?тε said:


> Who's Risu?



Risu never existed, Ann was the old Battledome Mod and she is a cold hearted ice demon.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> You know what, I don't believe it.
> 
> Simon made that up.
> 
> Screencap or it didn't happen.


Whatever you say!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, Ann.. I do remember that name.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Oh, Ann.. I do remember that name.


?No, no you don't.

Risu was the moderator of the Battledome before me, back in early 2007. I'm not sure if he had the end of 2006 as well. 'He' proposed me as a new candidate after he moved away from moderating.

He's also had the forum names Captain Squirrel and Spell. He's been mentioned in every conversation thread for months in the opening post. Just today he made the declaration I quoted above, so 'Ann' has just appeared.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm kiddin' Esponer, lol.

..and I do know who's Risu, I spoke to him a few times in PM.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> I'm kiddin' Esponer, lol.
> 
> ..and I do know who's Risu, I spoke to him a few times in PM.


Okay, I wasn't sure. You're still a bit of a newbie after all, ρяίv?тε!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, I guess.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey gaiz!

I'm back after a nap.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

How're you doing, anyway? You don't seem quite as much a Tournament presence as I'd hoped you would be.

And hi Ragormha! How's life? Make sure you vote in Vindicare vs. OftViewer!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Whatever you say!



Wow, that's just amazing.

EDIT: What have the staff replied to it?!?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

What a pathetic endeavour.

All that time wasted on a social science experiment.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> What a pathetic endeavour.
> 
> All that time wasted on a social science experiment.



I thought it was hilarious.

You're just angry because you're a child.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> EDIT: What have the staff replied to it?!?


I don't know. Whenever I leave the staff forum my knowledge of everything that happened in it is immediately deleted. I only retained knowledge of this because 'Ann' specifically permitted me to.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm tempted to agree with Masamune. Whilst the hoax is amusing... It's a bit sad. Esponer and Roka can go for Ann all they like, they'll get no competition from me.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I thought it was hilarious.
> 
> You're just angry because you're a child.



I'm 22 years old.

An I do not get angry, little girl.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I don't know. Whenever I leave the staff forum my knowledge of everything that happened in it is immediately deleted. I only retained knowledge of this because 'Ann' specifically permitted me to.



I hate you sometimes


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I'm tempted to agree with Masamune. Whilst the hoax is amusing... It's a bit sad. Esponer and Roka can go for Ann all they like, they'll get no competition from me.


So you mean? Hiroshi is still the most wonderful female in the Battledome? I don't know, that just seems so _obvious_. It's either Kate or Ann for me.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> How're you doing, anyway? You don't seem quite as much a Tournament presence as I'd hoped you would be.
> 
> And hi Ragormha! How's life? Make sure you vote in Vindicare vs. OftViewer!



Heya Esponer! 
I may vote, but I make no promises.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I'm tempted to agree with Masamune. Whilst the hoax is amusing... It's a bit sad. Esponer and Roka can go for Ann all they like, they'll get no competition from me.



I just admire the scale of the deception.



masamune1 said:


> I'm 22 years old.
> 
> An I do not get angry, little girl.



You are not 22 and you do get angry.



Esponer said:


> So you mean? Hiroshi is still the most wonderful female in the Battledome? I don't know, that just seems so _obvious_. It's either Kate or Ann for me.



You can't have Kate though, men shouldn't marry those women who are above them in terms of skill.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I'm tempted to agree with Masamune. Whilst the hoax is amusing... It's a bit sad. Esponer and Roka can go for Ann all they like, they'll get no competition from me.



What was truly sad/ amusing was that Risu seems to think that none of her true personality shone through in all this time, or that she is somehow more secretive than the rest of us.

A _poor _social scientist, no less.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Petty argument is petty.


Dr.Stein said:


> I hate you sometimes


Only _sometimes_? The rumours of your hatred for me were greatly exaggerated, then.



Ragormha said:


> Heya Esponer!
> I may vote, but I make no promises.


Please please vote. I'm anxious to know who I'm going to face!


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I just admire the scale of the deception.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not 22 and you do get angry.



I am 22 and I do not get angry, though occasionally I will get serious.

The scale of the deception was miniscule. It was far less brilliant than she is making out.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Two of my posts just disapeared


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Petty argument is petty.
> 
> *Only sometimes? The rumours of your hatred for me were greatly exaggerated, then.*
> 
> ...



Quote from what?

As you wish Esponer, you've long had my fondness and if you ask it as a favour I'll certainly do it.

When the mods call, or more accurately you since you're the only one I know to any noticeable degree, the members do their duty. /fakeNFpatriotism


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Two of my posts just disapeared



Esponer! What do you think your doing?!?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> How're you doing, anyway? You don't seem quite as much a Tournament presence as I'd hoped you would be.


 
..busy. I'm having a hard time in college and IRL, I don't have much time for NF as I hoped. I try to participate in disscusions and such, but matches bore me these days.. maybe because am not playing? ..dunno really.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Now they are back, merging posts and such. Evil


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, nevermind. I see my post has arrived.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Esponer! What do you think your doing?!?


Nothing. You noticed that one of yours disappeared too, right? I brought it back but I've no idea why they're disappearing. Without being able to see what users are viewing the thread I can't tell who's doing it.

Odd, as I'm the only mod I know who sends posts invisible.



ρяίv?тε said:


> ..busy. I'm having a hard time in college and IRL, I don't have much time for NF as I hoped. I try to participate in disscusions and such, but matches bore me these days.. maybe because am not playing? ..dunno really.


Sorry to hear that you're busy. If you ever have time to play in a Tournament I'll be sure to watch out for you.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Sorry to hear that you're busy. If you ever have time to play in a Tournament I'll be sure to watch out for you.


 
Thanks, am out for now.. bye guys.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Nothing. You noticed that one of yours disappeared too, right? I brought it back but I've no idea why they're disappearing. Without being able to see what users are viewing the thread I can't tell who's doing it.
> 
> Odd, as I'm the only mod I know who sends posts invisible.



I got a message when I posted my post that said I had to wait for approval by a Moderator.

But if you say that was'nt you, I will trust you.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I come home in the morning light
My mother says when you gonna live your life right
Oh mother dear we're not the fortunate ones
And girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

The phone rings in the middle of the night
My father yells what you gonna do with your life
Oh daddy dear you know you're still number one
But girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have

That's all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls - they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

Some boys take a beautiful girl
And hide her away from the rest of the world
I want to be the one to walk in the sun
Oh girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have

That's all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls - they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun,
They want to have fun,
They want to have fun...


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> I got a message when I posted my post that said I had to wait for approval by a Moderator.
> 
> But if you say that was'nt you, I will trust you.


Oh, that helps. Nothing I do could have the effect, so it must be some kind of forum error.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

You know Miley Cyrus is pretty fucking good.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Wassup battledome


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wassup battledome



Strike 1, two more and you're gone.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Strike 1, two more and you're gone.



Roka, you get bored easily don't you?

Let the rookie have his fun.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_Sup guys  ?_


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wassup battledome



ohnoes Paintard Munboy...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Roka, you get bored easily don't you?
> 
> Let the rookie have his fun.



Yes and no


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yes and no



I see where this is going...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol,I heard about that. 

Morning guys.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Did someone just ask Kyon who the fuck he is?

World's second greatest Canadian, and battledome legend.

lol n00b.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> wooden decks
> 
> 
> 
> Were all gonna die!



I am at peace with the world, it doesn't bother me personally that much.

Death or no death, life has been beautiful.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> wooden decks
> 
> 
> 
> Were all gonna die!



I saw that. And the accompanying Youtube video. The thing is, if it all goes horribly wrong, I'll have like a second to realise "Oh sh-" and then be compressed into a space the size of a pinhead. So there's no agonising wait for death, like if they unleashed a global incurable plague or summat.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Did someone just ask Kyon who the fuck he is?
> 
> World's second greatest Canadian, and battledome legend.
> 
> lol n00b.



Blasphemy.  

@Vindi: When's the next BD fanfic chapter?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm posting here because that's how I roll.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> @Vindi: When's the next BD fanfic chapter?



Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

lol, my avatar is fucking hideous.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes it is hideous, change it.

Cam I'll be giving you a part 

Bored.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Already working on it, lol.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Excellent Vindicare, do we get to see Vyse's side?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Excellent Vindicare, do we get to see Vyse's side?



Yes.


*Spoiler*: _Minimal Spoiler for BD Fanfic Chapter 3_ 



It's your POV.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Minimal Spoiler for BD Fanfic Chapter 3_
> ...



Hmmm, excellent, excellent.
I do hope my portrayal is accurate, or at least sympathetic. 
Do tell me Vindicare, will we get on of your PoV's soon?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

My avatar burst at the seems with win.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Hmmm, excellent, excellent.
> I do hope my portrayal is accurate, or at least sympathetic.
> Do tell me Vindicare, will we get on of your PoV's soon?



Not for at least five chapters. I've divided the story into "arcs", and the first arc doesn't involve me at all.



Cochise said:


> My avatar burst at the seems with win.



What is it?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Pure win that has decended from the mountains of excellence.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> .
> 
> Cam I'll be giving you a part
> 
> Bored.



I hope so.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

> *I've* divided the story into "arcs", and the first arc doesn't involve me at all.



Thanks for that :/


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

My bad, Roka. *we've* divided the story.**


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

By the way, my character is tacky as hell. TTGL jacket with One Piece hat. 

Not complaing, but I think it's hilarious since I think so much about forum appearance.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what does Roka do?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> By the way, my character is tacky as hell. TTGL jacket with One Piece hat.
> 
> Not complaing, but I think it's hilarious since I think so much about forum appearance.



I have something cool for you to do 



Ragormha said:


> Out of curiosity, what does Roka do?



All of the funny, epic or even good moments are pretty much all from my mind. I'm basically the creativity of the project while HK is the writer.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> By the way, my character is tacky as hell. TTGL jacket with One Piece hat.
> 
> Not complaing, but I think it's hilarious since I think so much about forum appearance.



 Glad to be of service, we were aiming for a flamboyant, over-the-top appearance.



Ragormha said:


> Out of curiosity, what does Roka do?



Tosses around ideas and proofreads the chapters.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

If I get to kill a lot of you guys,I'll be satisfied. pek


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

We can satisfy you, but it costs.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

If you repwhore with the fic, Roka, I'll kill your character off in an amusing fashion.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not repwhoring with the fic.

I'm money whoring with the fic.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't wanna pay.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Then don't, I'll amuse you for free pek


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

lol rep, i don't know how much i have

err, just check, got like 4k over the weekend


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Cochise 

I like your avatar but I don't know why.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice Soul set, Roka.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo' BD. How's it going today?


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Then don't, I'll amuse you for free pek



Good. 

Wow,I'm bored. 

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a weird ability to collect high amounts of rep in short amounts of time. Even more unusual is that I'm normally not here while this happens. 

LoL, Cochise is out of town, let's all rep him for no apparent reason.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, Roland. Your match vs. Captain Apoo is up!


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw. I don't think it'll be too difficult, considering his team. The only person I actually need to worry about is Chiyo, as I have no knowledge and don't know how Apoo will use them. But, he is a GB, so I am assuming an overestimation of Pre-Neji, Gai, and Kisame's abilities.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I saw. I don't think it'll be too difficult, considering his team. The only person I actually need to worry about is Chiyo, as I have no knowledge and don't know how Apoo will use them. But, he is a GB, so I am assuming an overestimation of Pre-Neji, Gai, and Kisame's abilities.



Actually, generally, the GB'ers in the Tournament tend to be good at looking at characters objectively. (It's like the Tournament turns anyone who could remotely be called a tard** into a good poster.)

The same with UG, too, really, though there aren't many UG'ers in the Tournament. AFAIK, Vyse and Spiteful are members who haven't posted there for like a year, and I'm only semi-affiliated there.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea, I saw his last match. I think I'll be ok though, unless I get smacked with a chakra sealer.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

It's because UG fail.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I saw. I don't think it'll be too difficult, considering his team. The only person I actually need to worry about is Chiyo, as I have no knowledge and don't know how Apoo will use them. But, he is a GB, so I am assuming an overestimation of Pre-Neji, Gai, and Kisame's abilities.



I would suggest you always assume someone is using characters to the fullest of their abilities. That's my advice, although I've never really followed it myself. I have halfassed strat's against 'weaker' opponents, and it has cost me.



Vindicare said:


> Actually, generally, the GB'ers in the Tournament tend to be good at looking at characters objectively. (It's like the Tournament turns anyone who could remotely be called a tard** into a good poster.)
> 
> The same with UG, too, really, though there aren't many UG'ers in the Tournament. AFAIK, Vyse and Spiteful are members who haven't posted there for like a year, and I'm only semi-affiliated there.



Nice little add in thar.

I wouldn't say it turns people into good posters, some people stick to their beliefs heavily, albeit in slightly more sneaky ways. 

I've always tried to look at everything the way the manga presents it to be, even with characters I hate with a passion.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ohnoes Paintard Munboy...



I openly admitted to being a Pein tard


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Finally caught up with Gantz epicness.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Finally caught up with Gantz epicness.



Yay. Gantz is without a doubt Epic.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Gantz is the love child of myself and a dirty ape.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

The manga is back at full force now. Kurono pek


----------



## Katsu (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys. I lost my match.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes KURONO 

Unlucky Kate, where's your avatar?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I make my own luck.


----------



## Katsu (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yes KURONO
> 
> Unlucky Kate, where's your avatar?



I'm still trying to upload it. Saved the picture from your Photobucket to My Pictures folder, now trying to upload it, but the process fails about as hard as I do with computers.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, Kate.

Kurono is WIN.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Uploading a picture from your computer to NF shouldn't be a problem. Something isn't right thar. It could very well be NF and not you.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember having the same problem, Kate. I just kept doing what I was doing, and eventually, it worked.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 2, 2008)

Katsu said:


> I'm still trying to upload it. Saved the picture from your Photobucket to My Pictures folder, now trying to upload it, but the process fails about as hard as I do with computers.


If you can't upload to Photobucket, have it switch to the old style. That link should be hanging around on the page.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

At some point weren't we able to get our avatars directly from a image hosting site w/o a need to upload it from our PCs?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Source


----------



## Katsu (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Source



Still isn't working. 

This is nonsense.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Katsu said:


> Still isn't working.
> 
> This is nonsense.



Oh wait.

Maybe it's too big.

Since I made it he size for a senior member.

Let me just resize it.

What are the boring members sizes?


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol,125x125.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

LoL, that is pretty important.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

kthnx uploading now.

Sorry Kate.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow 125 x 125 sucks ass.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks good, I'm so used to 150x150 now that I would go crazy with anything else.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

It just seems so small in comparison though. Bleh

I'm just glad I have a bigger one.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to make an actual set. I've been terribly bored here recently, and get tired of whatever I use really quickly. 

Anyone got some Brock Sampson stock?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I need to make an actual set. I've been terribly bored here recently, and get tired of whatever I use really quickly.
> 
> Anyone got some Brock Sampson stock?



I change mine a lot because I can never find something that I like enough to keep.

No, I don't.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Same with me, sort of. I actually like lot's of the stuff I use, for a few hours. Avatar ADD


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Well obviously I wouldn't use it if I didn't like it, I just get bored of it really quickly.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

read the original 

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Piplup! I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

man I am tired of my avatar butI dont usually look at it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I like my new avvy...
I'm trying to keep it Calvin and Hobbes themed for as long as I can.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

@bib, You want a new one, because I will gladly make one for you if you want to switch that.

Please switch that.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

lol  I grew out of that phase quite quickly so I really dont like it no longer think that would make agood couple.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, I like my new avatar much better.
And bib, you should get a new avvy. That ones getting old.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> lol  I grew out of that phase quite quickly so I really dont like it no longer think that would make agood couple.





The Observer said:


> Ah, I like my new avatar much better.
> And bib, you should get a new avvy. That ones getting old.



Both of your avatars are hideous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

you're mean.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I am a big calvin and hobbs fan grew up reading it on sundays

and Cochise if you want to make me a new avatar feel free I am bored of this one and really want t ochange it now that I am forced to look at it more often (lol it was fine when I hardly ever posted) and as I grew out of this one god it is getting anoying



OHH MY GOD IT BURNS HELLP IT BURNS SO MUCH


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

No, he's honest.

Let daddy make you two some pretty avatars. Pick a theme, and off we go. You could post stock to if you want, but if it's shitty I'll just ignore it.

So then, what would you two like as avatars?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

ah screw it.
Cochise, go crazy, as long as it looks badass.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I really like your set Stein. Halo later?

Where's mah chapter 3 at?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah let Cochise do it, I only work for rep. Your rep powers do not satiate me.

Thanks Cyphon(This is what you get when you have a nice set kleebs)

Also chapter 3 will be up in the next day or so.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

sry I meant cochise but misread earlier that is all. 

 so yeah go crazy just make Naruto the main point of it beyond that just have fun with it maybee have Naruto hangin with sasuke just hangin like they are friends ( I believe that sasuke is still a good guy)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2008)

..that reminds me, am a senior member now. I should get a bigger ava!

I'm supposed to be in bed now, but I had to go to the bank..

..anyway, Deidara is going down in the tournament Cyphon! =P

Later~!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> sry I meant cochise but misread earlier that is all.
> 
> so yeah go crazy just make Naruto the main point of it











I can resize one if you want it


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

lol if it is alright with you stein ill take the one with Gaara in it (love gaara as well as naruto both badass) and dont need any resizing


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

That Gaara avatar is really nice.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

But you're not a senior member, but if it loads up alright then that's fine.

You're just lucky I had them laying around on my photobucket.

Cochise I made it a long time ago for no reason other than practice and just left it on my photobucket.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Back, back, everyone!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Back, back, everyone!



Hey, hey, Vyse!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

*Observer*



Hawt off the press. Enjoy.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well hows that now 


 all thats left is to just change up my sig and everything is all good.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein you never answered, Halo later?

Hey Vyse, Hows school so far? Halo later?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone use that.

Also Cyphon sure, I'm up for it. I'll kick Vyse's ass if he's on to


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Hm, it seems in about two weeks I'll be a senior member.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I've seen that avatar before.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, anyone who uses that avatar better hope eDyH really is dead.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok Stein. I will let you know when I get on.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> well hows that now
> 
> 
> all thats left is to just change up my sig and everything is all good.



I'll make the sig I never got round to making to match the avatars.

First time is free, next time I take your soul.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I have read many of his posts so who really is EdHy


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I've seen that avatar before.



I'm so tempted to use it and get my name changed to eDyH. His 6 months before someone can steal his name must be up or nearly up by now.

I know it would be almost like killing him myself but it's just so tempting.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

na I meant switchin up the text not putting on a pic.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

Heyhey everybody!


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hello Narush


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Someone use that.
> 
> Also Cyphon sure, I'm up for it. I'll kick Vyse's ass if he's on to



That's eDyH's old avatar, isn't it?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> I have read many of his posts so who really is EdHy



Who?



Dr.Stein said:


> I'm so tempted to use it and get my name changed to eDyH. His 6 months before someone can steal his name must be up or nearly up by now.
> 
> I know it would be almost like killing him myself but it's just so tempting.



That would be classic, but I would love to have his old set which had that weird dog that stood up. He had that for ages. That's the set he used when I joined, and he only had like 500 post, lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Narush. Hows it going?


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

bleh nothing much....got jammed to wait outside 30 minutes because i had forgotten to take my house key....while it was 30C outside


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Halo? I may sign on later, but I do have quite a bit of homework to do, as well as me wanting to be more active on the forum. I'll see what I can do (perhaps stay up late finishing homework).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

I am about to get 1000 gamer points in halo while I'm high and drunk


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry I meant  eDyH not what ever the hell I said.

what you drinkin man


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> what you drinkin man



I'm smoking a bag of weed and drinking vodka mixed with wiskey mixed with beer mixed with coke with 2 cherries on top:zzaruu

Now I'm gonna get my 1000 gamer points on halo III brb


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, who is this "eDyH" character you all are speaking of?


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm sure it's no one...since no one heard of that person


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Yes, who is this "eDyH" character you all are speaking of?



Old Battledome Regular, disappeared a while ago, I believe.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so pissed right now. Seriously the freshman can't follow simple freakin directions. I say "No one leaves until we have all 64 field hockey balls." Meanwhile half the freshman leave... 
Also, I tell my brother that the top USB slot is broken so don't use it: guess what he does. 

Also, why are there two of the same Rookies' Tournament match threads up? I'll be merging those... now my schedule is all of.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> na I meant switchin up the text not putting on a pic.



I just spent ages making it, Negging in progress.



Vyse said:


> Halo? I may sign on later, but I do have quite a bit of homework to do, as well as me wanting to be more active on the forum. I'll see what I can do (perhaps stay up late finishing homework).



Do it!



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I am about to get 1000 gamer points in halo while I'm high and drunk



Do it!



Cochise said:


> Never heard of him.





Vyse said:


> Yes, who is this "eDyH" character you all are speaking of?





Chainer said:


> Old Battledome Regular, disappeared a while ago, I believe.



I don't know who he is


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Old Battledome Regular, disappeared a while ago, I believe.



Ah, I know I was being sarcastic, as was Cochise. I knew eDyH quite well (Edyh, White).


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I'm so pissed right now. Seriously the freshman can't follow simple freakin directions. I say "No one leaves until we have all 64 field hockey balls." Meanwhile half the freshman leave...
> Also, I tell my brother that the top USB slot is broken so don't use it: guess what he does.
> 
> Also, why are there two of the same Rookies' Tournament match threads up? I'll be merging those... now my schedule is all of.



Neg them 

Hiroshi, you are as soft IRL as you are on here. Toughen up and show them little bastards you mean business. 

Other then that, hows it going?

To whom it may concern,

After I shower I will be signing on to play Halo.

                                                        Love, 
                                                               Cyphon


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Ah, I know I was being sarcastic, as was Cochise. I knew eDyH quite well.



Ah, can't catch that over the internet very well, my apologies. So how are you?


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah hiroshi,do like me and breaks someone arms....it showed i was serious business when it came to football


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! I took a green bar of the new guy!

I rock as a role model.

Now mod me, no wait, smod me...actually fuck it, make me an ADMIN.



> do like me and breaks someone arms....it showed i was serious business when it came to football


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey man if you already made it I will use it but I just meant I was not askin you to but hey if you made it laready I have absolutely no problem puting it in my sig.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Where did the TheObserver go?

Don't make me come get you boy.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey man if you already made it I will use it but I just meant I was not askin you to but hey if you made it laready I have absolutely no problem puting it in my sig.



Can one of the nice people pos rep this guy since I negged him.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Ah, can't catch that over the internet very well, my apologies. So how are you?



That's fine. I'm alright, though slightly surprised I've averaged 3 posts a day for the past two weeks. Meaning I _must_ up myself back to averaging 25.00 posts per day. You?



			
				Dr.Stein said:
			
		

> Can one of the nice people pos rep this guy since I negged him.



Already planned on doing so.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> That's fine. I'm alright, though slightly surprised I've averaged 3 posts a day for the past two weeks. Meaning I _must_ up myself back to averaging 25.00 posts per day. You?



Just post in here?

Edit: Thanks nice people.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Can one of the nice people pos rep this guy since I negged him.



I added three light green dots. 

You arse.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I added three light green dots.
> 
> You arse.



:amazed


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka, I love your new set. Make me happy guys.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

lol stien you made me cry  but hey thanx nice people Chochise lol you made me smile again


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Where did the TheObserver go?
> 
> Don't make me come get you boy.



Don't worry, I'm back.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Yes, who is this "eDyH" character you all are speaking of?



i thinnk he means that guy who kept sharing the funny details about his life such as he couldn't make it to a match because he got in a car accident, and that he kept saying his brother kept trying to kill him, hey now I remember himmmg

what ever happened to that guy????


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Just post in here?
> 
> Edit: Thanks nice people.



Oh I will, but I've already made 10 in the Library today, which is a start.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I told them to do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Also Hiroshi, I'll make you happy later pek


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> :amazed



Oh god, not that.

Smiley spam.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> That's fine. I'm alright, though slightly surprised I've averaged 3 posts a day for the past two weeks. Meaning I _must_ up myself back to averaging 25.00 posts per day. You?
> 
> 
> 
> Already planned on doing so.



I'm all right, working on my birthday and things seem to be going wrong all at once.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

when you all see me on xbox live i should have 1000 gamer points on halo!!!!!



Dr.Stein said:


> Can one of the nice people pos rep this guy since I negged him.



alreadyy did so.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Oh I will, but I've already made 10 in the Library today, which is a start.



That's good.

Just swing round the HoU and post, that's what I do


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> i thinnk he means that guy who kept sharing the funny details about his life such as he couldn't make it to a match because he got in a car accident, and that he kept saying his brother kept trying to kill him, hey now I remember himmmg
> 
> what ever happened to that guy????



I know who he is Munboy, it was sarcasm. But we've speculated that his absence is either due to a car accident, his roof caving in, or a combination of the two - likely resulting in death/


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Oh god, not that.
> 
> Smiley spam.



















































































:amazed


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> i thinnk he means that guy who kept sharing the funny details about his life such as he couldn't make it to a match because he got in a car accident, and that he kept saying his brother kept trying to kill him, hey now I remember himmmg
> 
> what ever happened to that guy????



His brother finally got him.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

so can I get you guys to give me some constructive critisism on my first battledome match here is the link

Spy Smoosher


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

*TheObserver*



Cochise said:


> Hawt off the press. Enjoy.



Here you go, cred to if you don't mind.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm no longer high(I think) I just remembered I lack a gold account



Vyse said:


> I know who he is Munboy, it was sarcasm. But we've speculated that his absence is either due to a car accident, his roof caving in, or a combination of the two - likely resulting in death/





Chainer said:


> His brother finally got him.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> so can I get you guys to give me some constructive critisism on my first battledome match here is the link
> 
> Spy Smoosher



To be honest, it was bad.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh dude that sucks no gold account ahh well theres worse things than that I have an Xbox that broke for no reason not even red rings it just stoped reading disks


CONSTRUCTIVE lol meaning telling me what I did wrong (but not in an uber mean way lol)


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Roka, I love your new set. Make me happy guys.



I repped you. Feel any better?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Bravo Roka, I'm sure you've given him what he desires in "_constructive criticism_". 

I'll take a look in a short while, must get back to my normal self first.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

ya know what sucks more....to not have enough money to buy a new console!


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I didnt have enough to buy the first one (gift from a rich friend.) so I am royaly skrewed lol sucks dont it


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> so can I get you guys to give me some constructive critisism on my first battledome match here is the link
> 
> Spy Smoosher





bibn8rjr said:


> ahh dude that sucks no gold account ahh well theres worse things than that I have an Xbox that broke for no reason not even red rings it just stoped reading disks
> 
> 
> CONSTRUCTIVE lol meaning telling me what I did wrong (but not in an uber mean way lol)



It wasn't that mean I could have said "You're crap, don't bother trying just leave.", but I didn't.

You just need to word it better and think about it more.



Vyse said:


> Bravo Roka, I'm sure you've given him what he desires in "_constructive criticism_".
> 
> I'll take a look in a short while, must get back to my normal self first.



Thanks Vyse, I do try to help the new kids.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Narush said:


> ya know what sucks more....to not have enough money to buy a new console!



I didn't have the money to buy the console directly from a gaming store either, which is why I resorted to the wonder, that is, Ebay. Of course I had to do a bit of scourging, but eventually I found a great deal on a pretty new console.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein is made of 97.865% kitten in the microwave, baby punching evil and 2.135% sugary sweetness.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

true but what did I not think about? I thought I did not leave to many ways around it though next time I think I will start out a little more defensive instead of all out offensive so I can be sure they come to me.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah well with the NOT ALLOWED TO BUY ON INTERNET and no card to buy stuff on internet......i can only get them to store(or buy online from a friend....but that brings A LOT of trouble)


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I did actually punch a baby once, true story.

It was by accident of course but the poor thing got a broken nose...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

When it came to games consoles I just happen to have the ???



bibn8rjr said:


> ahh dude that sucks no gold account ahh well theres worse things than that I have an Xbox that broke for no reason not even red rings it just stoped reading disks



My Xbox broke like 7 times in the first 4 months, then I got tired of it and bought an elite system after June 08.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I may order the last Zeta Gundam dvd I lack.

Amazon.com is your friend.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I did actually punch a baby once, true story.
> 
> It was by *accident* of course but the poor thing got a broken nose...



I actually only believe part of this story. The part I believe is that you punched a baby. I think you can figure out the part I don't believe.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

My Xbox has never broken and I got it on it's release.

I even dropped a tv onto it and left it with a permanent black mark but still it battles onwards without breaking down.

My Xbox = True Warrior


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka: ya showed that kid who's the boss!
I want the money,gimme some $$ munboy!


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Xbox and breaking down is common in sentences. 

Stick to PS3.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> My Xbox has never broken and I got it on it's release.
> 
> I even dropped a tv onto it and left it with a permanent black mark but still it battles onwards without breaking down.
> 
> My Xbox = True Warrior



Creator, my xbox > PS3


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Narush said:


> yeah well with the NOT ALLOWED TO BUY ON INTERNET and no card to buy stuff on internet......i can only get them to store(or buy online from a friend....but that brings A LOT of trouble)



Just apply for a credit card. Wonderful items, really, just charge an amount of money and away you go with your new gift! 

*Wonders why his card was placed on "restricted" a few days ago*


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

My PS3 has a name. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Nintendo Wii ftw 

Except for all of the lousy games. 

Xbox ftw.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

@ Dr. Stein
shutup you bragging baby puncher lol 


P.S. 
 next time I will try to be more choherent in my strat's

 P.P.S. 

   baby puncher


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

My Xbox is called Thors and he would fuck your PS3 sideways with his giant warrior cock


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah well my sister told me they were now seeling prepaid card.....cause i don't think i can get a credit card at 1-oh yeah maybe i can
but a PS3 cost a arm


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

I named my Xbox - "Lets play Halo and beat Stein".


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a pretty name, lies are always the most beautiful things.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I lied earlier, I am going to workout, then shower, then get on Halo.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

Narush you anrt 18 yet are you lol youngun


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I named my Xbox - "Lets play Halo and beat Stein".



I must admit, playing against Roka is entertaining. Instead of when facing you or your friend, you feel good for him when he succeeds in killing you (following countless deaths).


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> My Xbox is called Thors and he would fuck your PS3 sideways with his giant warrior cock



Only i touch my PS3.  Shes precious.  She freezes on me when i dont give her attention.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

bABYPUNCHER STEIN (siriously you should get your name changed to that and see what happens.)


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm laughing pretty damn hard right now, but it isn't from anything you clowns posted.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> My Xbox has never broken and I got it on it's release.
> 
> I even dropped a tv onto it and left it with a permanent black mark but still it battles onwards without breaking down.
> 
> My Xbox = True Warrior



My current Xbox is black and cool with a 120 gig hard drive to top it



Narush said:


> Roka: ya showed that kid who's the boss!
> I want the money,gimme some $$ munboy!



I'm kind of a Jew when it comes to money



Creator said:


> Xbox and breaking down is common in sentences.
> 
> Stick to PS3.



I got a PS3 as well:Edu



Vyse said:


> Just apply for a credit card. Wonderful items, really, just charge an amount of money and away you go with your new gift!
> 
> *Wonders why his card was placed on "restricted" a few days ago*



Why get a credit card when you can get a debit card



Cyphon said:


> Nintendo Wii ftw
> 
> Except for all of the lousy games.
> 
> Xbox ftw.



I got a Wii as well

In fact I have almost every console made



Cyphon said:


> I named my Xbox - "Lets play Halo and beat Stein".



I named mine "why do you only get me 1000 achievements when I'm ether high, drunk or both".


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I got a PS3 as well



Good.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

nope,i'm close to but not yet....and it's terrible to see all my fmaily being major and not me
but i'm more of a portable console than home console


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I must admit, playing against Roka is entertaining. Instead of when facing you or your friend, you feel good for him when he succeeds in killing you (following countless deaths).



I must teach Roka the art of the spartan or the alien?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Good.



The gays of the PS3 delayed Tekken 6


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

lol munboy you are funny as hell and cochise what happend to get youlaughing that hard dont choke


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, I've been watching clips of puppies getting kicked off a bridge.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I must admit, playing against Roka is entertaining. Instead of when facing you or your friend, you feel good for him when he succeeds in killing you (following countless deaths).



Yeah, it's probably because Halo is so much slower than CoD4. I just can't get to grips with the overly accurate weapons and ability to take obscene amounts of damage before dying. It's probably why I've only really played Halo 3 online against you guys because I don't see the point in ranking up in a game I'll only ever play for lulz.

I know I die alot but it's not like I try to hide or anything.



Cochise said:


> I'm laughing pretty damn hard right now, but it isn't from anything you clowns posted.



What then?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> lol munboy you are funny as hell and cochise what happend to get youlaughing that hard dont choke







Cochise said:


> Oh, I've been watching clips of puppies getting kicked off a bridge.



I saw one of a soldier just throwing a puppy like it was a baseball.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you all know in Halo you can make your frags stick?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

haha dude I am am now laughing so hard and I cant stop someone say something sobering siriously no joke think i am gunna hyperventalate for lack of oxegyn damn I being a first responder I kinow all the technical medical terms it sucks


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The gays of the PS3 delayed Tekken 6



Think of it like this. The longer the delay, the more the odds are that they will be fully 1080I capable. 

From what i have heard, no PS3 games till now are fully 1080i capable.  Only 720.  And they are already beyond belief, just think of it doubled.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Did you all know in Halo you can make your frags stick?



No, I don't care because that's what the other grenades are for.



bibn8rjr said:


> haha dude I am am now laughing so hard and I cant stop someone say something sobering siriously no joke think i am gunna hyperventalate for lack of oxegyn damn I being a first responder I kinow all the technical medical terms it sucks



Go die.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yeah, it's probably because Halo is so much slower than CoD4. I just can't get to grips with the overly accurate weapons and ability to take obscene amounts of damage before dying. It's probably why I've only really played Halo 3 online against you guys because I don't see the point in ranking up in a game I'll only ever play for lulz.



Fair enough, I suppose the same would apply for me only visa-versa, only with the addition that I _don't_ play Call of Duty whatsoever.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

shit nowI am breating into a damn bag you bastards what now.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

go take a bag if your laughing to hard....i got the experience of laughing so i don't need bags


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Current Gen graphics are shitty for one reason.

They all use two fucking colours

Gun Metal Grey and Brown.

Everything is so fucking dark and "realistic" these days, it's boring as hell. You'd think with all this new amazing shit they can do that they'd be able to make things bloody colourful and pleasing to the eye, not depressing and dark.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Yeah, anyone who uses that avatar better hope eDyH really is dead.



*I* hope he is.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Think of it like this. The longer the delay, the more the odds are that they will be fully 1080I capable.



They delayed it because they have to decide on the final character thats the whole reason they delayed it



> From what i have heard, no PS3 games till now are fully 1080i capable.  Only 720.  And they are already beyond belief, just think of it doubled.



I only got that console for games like Tekken and Kingdom Hearts and others I can't remember atm.



Dr.Stein said:


> No, I don't care because that's what the other grenades are for.



I lurve the flaming one

For some reason frags stick when you crouch and throw them


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Fair enough, I suppose the same would apply for me only visa-versa, only with the addition that I _don't_ play Call of Duty whatsoever.



Yeah to be honest, when I play CoD with my friends I am surprised when they manage to kill me because they don't play it as much as me.

It's just different tastes I suppose but I swear Vyse, if you're on tonight, I will beat you in one game


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I only got that console for games like Tekken and Kingdom Hearts and others I can't remember atm.



Wait. You said Kingdom Hearts. You a fan of Kingdom hearts?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

The Observer said:


> *I* hope he is.



HOLY SHIT

You just gone made a big, big, big mistake.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

The Observer said:


> *I* hope he is.



For a moment I had actually thought you were eDyH, before I bothered myself with looking at your name.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Wait. You said Kingdom Hearts. You a fan of Kingdom hearts?



Yes I am


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

The avatar looks terrible that small, please don't use it


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

SO we got KH fans here too.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> For a moment I had actually thought you were eDyH, before I bothered myself with looking at your name.



maybe I should change my name, just for the lulz


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I must admit, playing against Roka is entertaining. Instead of when facing you or your friend, you feel good for him when he succeeds in killing you (following countless deaths).



Lol. Stein will improve from playing with us. I know I am below you Vyse, but I have my times where we are equal. Incog is the best out of us all. I need to actually think about winning when we play and I will do better.



Dr.Stein said:


> It's just different tastes I suppose but I swear Vyse, if you're on tonight, I will beat you in one game



Custom game ref turning I? 

We are setting this up.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yeah to be honest, when I play CoD with my friends I am surprised when they manage to kill me because they don't play it as much as me.
> 
> It's just different tastes I suppose but I swear Vyse, if you're on tonight, I will beat you in one game



Interesting, I may sign on for one game if that's the case then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> You just gone made a big, big, big mistake.



Don't worry. I won't keep it too long.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

The Observer said:


> maybe I should change my name, just for the lulz



ANGksngsfgnfdgfhfd


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Interesting, I may sign on for one game if that's the case then.



Not one game, I need time to warm up and figure you out.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

huh,now observer and roka has the same avatar...


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka vs. Vyse 

take your bets here


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

We should have an eDyH memorial day where everyone wears eDyH's avatar for the day. Confusing but amusing.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

That's fine, Roka, so long as the match takes place on either Guardian, Construct, or The Pit (Guardian is preferable).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> That's fine, Roka, so long as the match takes place on either Guardian, Construct, or The Pit (Guardian is preferable).



What?

Sandtrap is the best


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

I can randomize the matchup.

1. Construct
2. Guardian
3. Pit

Best of 3

Then I get involved


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> That's fine, Roka, so long as the match takes place on either Guardian, Construct, or The Pit (Guardian is preferable).



I didn't mean 1vs1 

I meant in like a custom game with a few people, that I'd win.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is Esponer


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What?
> 
> Sandtrap is the best



For a one on one match? I think not, it's _far_ too big for anything to really develop in the allotted time.



			
				Dr.Stein said:
			
		

> I meant in like a custom game with a few people, that I'd win.



Even still I accept the challenge. I'll post here if I decide to sign on later in the night.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is Esponer



Quite possibly dead.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> For a one on one match? I think not, it's _far_ too big for anything to really develop in the allotted time.



Its awesome when you have your way with it on forge


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Quite possibly dead.



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Well he could be, I'm just saying.


----------



## Narush (Sep 2, 2008)

well i'll be leaving, i want to read a few manga chapter before starting school work
see ya all laterz!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein, I am ready for Halo.

Vyse, join us.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright I'll be on asap.


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yes I am



Your a good person. 

But you do know KH3 is coming out in 2010.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like getting some munchies and a drink for whilst I play.

Give me a couple of minutes.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually I'm done already.

Loading now


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

I refuse to wear White's avatar. I have standards.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Your a good person.



So are you 



> But you do know KH3 is coming out in 2010.





But at least we get the DS, mobile and PSP game before



Dr.Stein said:


> I feel like getting some munchies and a drink for whilst I play.
> 
> Give me a couple of minutes.



We are soo alike


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I cant wait for those. 


I finalyl got KH Chain of Memory the other day, after years of waiting, and its freaking awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka im not sure why you posted a picture of two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my rep but it annoys me 


Also DId you read Neuro yet?????


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> I know. I cant wait for those.
> 
> 
> I finalyl got KH Chain of Memory the other day, after years of waiting, and its freaking awesome.



The PS2 version is awesome alone with KH2FM+ though Terra is hard as hell


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Stein, I am ready for Halo.
> 
> Vyse, join us.



I must finish a report first, but I should be able to sign on in a short while [half an hour].



Creator said:


> But you do know KH3 is coming out in 2010.



That is the initial release date, yes, but it's not uncommon for it to change. I personally cannot see Square Enix waiting so long for the next installment in the highest grossing Role-playing game series. In the very least that is me _hoping_.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> That is the initial release date, yes, but it's not uncommon for it to change. I personally cannot see Square Enix waiting so long for the next installment in the highest grossing Role-playing game series. In the very least that is me _hoping_.



Your a KH fan too


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The PS2 version is awesome alone with KH2FM+ though Terra is hard as hell



You have KH2FM+? 

You lucky bugger. 

I so wanted that, but its American, so i didnt get it. 



Vyse said:


> That is the initial release date, yes, but it's not uncommon for it to change. I personally cannot see Square Enix waiting so long for the next installment i*n the highest grossing Role-playing game serie*s. In the very least that is me _hoping_.



The highlighted bit interested me. Can you provide some figures please. I am not arguing your statement, i just want to know. Because i alway have debates with my friends about KH, but mostly i shot blanks and hope it has an effect, but with this i have actual evidence. 

But addressing the whole point. Square Enix has alot of games on their shoulder. Several Final Fantasys.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> You have KH2FM+?
> 
> You lucky bugger.
> 
> I so wanted that, but its American, so i didnt get it.



Actually that version is Japanese, so Munboy must have imported, or lives outside the United States.



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> The highlighted bit interested me. Can you provide some figures please. I am not arguing your statement, i just want to know. Because i alway have debates with my friends about KH, but mostly i shot blanks and hope it has an effect, but with this i have actual evidence.
> 
> But addressing the whole point. Square Enix has alot of games on their shoulder. Several Final Fantasys.



I've just searched for some figures on Google, but with results like "Highest Grossing Movie!", though I am _certain_ I read it in a reliable magazine source.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> You have KH2FM+?
> 
> You lucky bugger.
> 
> I so wanted that, but its American, so i didnt get it.



Its Japanese

Dunno what the Terra hype was about I beat him on my 2nd try




Vyse said:


> Actually that version is Japanese, so Munboy must have imported, or lives outside the United States.



I live in the UK and I did import it


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Actually that version is Japanese, so Munboy must have imported, or lives outside the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just searched for some figures on Google, but with results like "Highest Grossing Movie!", though I am _certain_ I read it in a reliable magazine source.



But if you import, wouldnt that just be in Japanese? 

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> But if you import, wouldnt that just be in Japanese?



I got my PS2 from the UAE during my visit there and the guy said it plays games from just about any region


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> But if you import, wouldnt that just be in Japanese?
> 
> Okay. Thank you.



Assuming he knows the story of the second installment, as well as Chain of Memories, the Japanese bit doesn't get in the way too much. Also, your Playstation III has no region code, so you could import the title and play it to it's fullest.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Assuming he knows the story of the second installment, as well as Chain of Memories, the Japanese bit doesn't get in the way too much. Also, your Playstation III has no region code, so you could import the title and play it to it's fullest.



I thought some PS3s are region locked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

playstations....pffff...
I never really liked those things, I perfer the xbox


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I got my PS2 from the UAE during my visit there and the guy said it plays games from just about any region



Wait, you can read Japanese. 

Also, i have the 40GB PS3, so no PS2 playback. 



Vyse said:


> Assuming he knows the story of the second installment, as well as Chain of Memories, the Japanese bit doesn't get in the way too much. Also, your Playstation III has no region code, so you could import the title and play it to it's fullest.



That is true.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I thought some PS3s are region locked.



Oh yes, the newer ones [40 Gig] are locked, but the original core and premium sets aren't. If I remember correctly, the new variations also removed backward compatibility to drop the price, meaning no playing your Playstation 2 games.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

Goodbye      .


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Oh yes, the newer ones [40 Gig] are locked, but the original core and premium sets aren't. If I remember correctly, the new variations also removed backward compatibility to drop the price, meaning no playing your Playstation 2 games.



I know.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Goodbye      .



Goodnight Cochise. In fact, I think I'll be signing off as well - off to Halo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Goodbye Everybody!


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

I apologize bibn8rjr, I had been meaning to take a look at your strategy, but I didn't find the time. Perhaps tomorrow will be better. Goodnight all.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Wait, you can read Japanese.



Nope

At Game Faqs they translate it.

And I sort of know the original KH2 by heart

As for some cutscenes KH vids translate those.



> Also, i have the 40GB PS3, so no PS2 playback.




I got a 80 gig

Next month I'm getting a new 160 hard drive


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nope
> 
> At Game Faqs they translate it.
> 
> ...



Thats awesome.  How much more does KH2FM+ have when compared to KH2?

80 Gig? You imported?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Oh yes, the newer ones [40 Gig] are locked, but the original core and premium sets aren't. If I remember correctly, the new variations also removed backward compatibility to drop the price, meaning no playing your Playstation 2 games.



So 60 gig+ should be region free?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So 60 gig+ should be region free?



So much is what I've read regarding the Playstation 3.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Thats awesome.  How much more does KH2FM+ have when compared to KH2?



There are new Key blades which are awesome since 1 reduces the chances of going into antiform.

You also get to fight the bosses from KH chain of memories, you get to rebattle organization 13 members, you also get to fight Roxas

Oh and the Limit form is soo awesome, and dodge roll returns, the drives can be leveled higher and you get to wear crowns.

There is also the mushroom 13 heartless, and this cavern which is apparently hard(I found it easy).

Oh and in the hardest mode there is an item which makes all your states and levels 0



> 80 Gig? You imported?



Nope, because the guy at the game stop said with the PS3 I have I'll never have to worry about not being able to play games from other regions.


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There are new Key blades which are awesome since 1 reduces the chances of going into antiform.
> 
> You also get to fight the bosses from KH chain of memories, you get to rebattle organization 13 members, you also get to fight Roxas
> 
> ...



Stop teasing me.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, by the way, should Vindicare or Esponer see this - I hope you don't mind, but I added you both on MSN. I am joseph_langer@hotmail.com. Feel free to talk to me anytime.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I am back yall


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome back. Good first strategy, by the way.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks verry much I am hopeing I can pull it off if any of you guys want a practice match I will have a go at you as well  and even try to get my strat to be more cohesive

when does kingdom hearts III come out man I am waiting for so long and dont think I can wait any longer *screams in rage*


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Vyse said that the tentative release date is 2010.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh man are you sirious that sucks its like in another 1.5 years come on when did KHII come out I forget.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

It was released in 2005.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 2, 2008)

Man its been that long since I played that game. Seems like I just played it a few months ago


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

man  I WANT KHIII NOW *and shouts a scream that slowly disolves into tears*

so why is it taking a whole 5 years to make a vid game that should maybee take 3


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the exact thing I wrote in the HR:



> My First and My Last
> 
> If you include my original account of _uchiha131_, now one of my dupes for experimental use, I have been a Naruto Forums member for about 2 years.  I have been active for about 1 year.  My time here has be _great._
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

All I can say is....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi's leaving?


Hiroshi was an inspiration...
*sniff*

I say we retire her Avvy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

First Spell now Hiroshi


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

The Observer said:


> Hiroshi's leaving?
> 
> 
> Hiroshi was an inspiration...
> ...



Hiroshi is a she


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hiroshi is a she



heh,....heh....
fixing.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

> I’ll try to avoid anything associated with forming.



Goodbye then if that's what you're going to do although you could have told me earlier instead of dropping it like this, thanks a lot. It was fun talking to you but I suppose since I'm part of this forum we won't be talking anymore, what a great waste of time talking to you was, when the people who thought of you as a friend were seen as nothing more than an extension of a forum.

So much for being nice huh.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Roka im not sure why you posted a picture of two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my rep but it annoys me
> 
> 
> Also DId you read Neuro yet?????





Not yet and I won't if you keep bothering me about it


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh fuck, triple post.

Where the hell's Hiroshi to merge them?

Oh shi-

She's leaving so she doesn't give a shit.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I may not know you but I have tried to quit forums before and succeded (different forums for inappropriate things for kids as I am sure we have some here I will notgo into details) but man itwas hard as hell so good luck


why dont you merge them like I should prolly merge these yourself just cut delete edit and paste


Like I jsut did.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

The new people just keep getting more stupid every time they turn up.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi will be missed, I don't think we'll ever get another poster like her

But RL is bloody important so its understandable...


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well I appologise


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> The new people just keep getting more stupid every time they turn up.



I don't think so, compare say...ToV and yourself and there's clearly no pattern at all, indeed, compare people like Cyphon and EU and that's clearly false.

From past experience quality tends to be pretty variable within a period.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey is anyone else pissed off about Warner Brothers delaying Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> I don't think so, compare say...ToV and yourself and there's clearly no pattern at all, indeed, compare people like Cyphon and EU and that's clearly false.
> 
> From past experience quality tends to be pretty variable within a period.



So you're saying I'm stupid and TOV is smart?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Its not all bad Stein. I am sure she thought and still thinks of you as a friend, but she is being true to herself. If you were a drug addict and trying to quit, would you want to be around drug addict friends all of the time?

I understand completely where she is coming from and know that what she is doing is not only the toughest way, but also the most effective. I am sure you can admit that you became friends due to the forums and your sharing of a common interest. But no matter what you 2 talk about outside of the forums, you are still just an invisible person on the internet who shared a common interest with Hiroshi. 

It is not like she is insulting you directly or anything. It is just that the easiest way to quit/break an addiction is to completely get away from everything that was part of the addiction, even if some of the things you leave behind were good, they are a bad association no matter what.

There is more to say, but it is really none of my business how you take her leaving.

Hiroshi, I wish you the best of luck in whatever you try to accomplish, and though we didn't talk much, I think you were one of the most wonderful people we had on the forums. Hopefully you won't mind showing up on AIM once in awhile to chat it up a little and talk about some non forum things. You seem like a great individual and a pleasant person to speak with.

Ragormha - Was that an insult or a compliment?


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohh...Drama....Farewell Hiroshi.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hiroshi will be missed, I don't think we'll ever get another poster like her
> 
> But RL is bloody important so its understandable...



There are plenty other posters of her calibre and better.



bibn8rjr said:


> hey is anyone else pissed off about Warner Brothers delaying Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince



No, because it's a crappy bunch if films that ruins the books.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon get on AIM plox


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok Stein, will do.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

yes I agree they butcher a good book (I am such a big fan I have a tattoo of the dark mark) but if you look at it as an individual movie (not a movie bassed on a book) so since they are delaying it so much I have tried to set up a boycott of Warner Brothers.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

You're not going to be able to boycott Warner Bros. 

It's not a good film even without the books and it's only so popular because of the books.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi i dunt get why your leaving for good. I can understand about things coming before NF, but thats what advisor mode is for 



Dr.Stein said:


> Not yet and I won't if you keep bothering me about it


*bother*

READ IT


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

No, I really can't be bothered right now. Once I get really really bored, I'll look at it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> No, I really can't be bothered right now. Once I get really really bored, I'll look at it.


Thats what you said yesterday


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Thats what you said yesterday



I'm just not in the mood right now to read anything


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'm just not in the mood right now to read anything



You are reading posts


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll read you, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

cyphon has a point lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'm just not in the mood right now to read anything





Dr.Stein said:


> I'll read you, if you know what I mean.


Not really


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein what gender are you lol


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'll read you, if you know what I mean.



What the hell does that mean? 

Bibbs - Stein is a girl, which is why she is so sad her bff is leaving.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey is anyone else pissed off about Warner Brothers delaying Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince



It's going to be shit, just like all the previous ones.

Do you even know _why_ they delayed it? You're talking about a boycott, but did you actually bother to find out their reasoning?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon can we have a practice match with 200 points?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

ok i thought it was just a typo but do you know that my name is spelled Bibbs it really is not that big a deal just makin sure


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Cyphon can we have a practice match with 200 points?



No. 

Um...I don't really like practice matches. I would prefer you see if someone else will and if not then I will do it. 

Or did you specifically want to face me for some reason?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> So you're saying I'm stupid and TOV is smart?


No, I'm not saying that.
But you're of at least comparable intelligence, which indicates no decay in quality. 



Cyphon said:


> Ragormha - Was that an insult or a compliment?


Compliment, why would I insult you Cyphy?
EU's been around for years but he's basically the least respected guy around and indeed perhaps the most tardish and 'stupid' person, you're relatively new and yet SS5 (a respected and veteran poster) has named you as his successor.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

and they said in some retarded press confrence that it was so that it would not have to compeat with the Dark Knight and other good movies also I always go to the midnight release of the HP movies with all the other big book fans and we basicly scream shout and throw shit at the screeen because of them fuckin up the movie (compared t othe book)it is jsut so much fun.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

200 point practice match? What the hell?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Compliment, why would I insult you Cyphy?
> EU's been around for years but he's basically the least respected guy around and indeed perhaps the most tardish and 'stupid' person, you're relatively new and yet SS5 (a respected and veteran poster) has named you as his successor.



Rags! I am going to rep you multiple times in the near future.

You made me feel like this. pek

Rags, you are definitely one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

*RAGEQUIT*

You know I started posting here what October 2007 and I've been here for a while now. I started out in the theories section, having been drawn to NF by the Tengu theory(what a fail that turned out to be). From then I moved into the Library and into the Battledome which is where I would make me home.

Now in this place I quickly learned that most of the people here were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the ones that weren't didn't really post that much. I felt lost and alone in a sea of giant assholes and decided I'd be the biggest asshole of them all.

I became an asshole of the times and began insulting and causing drama almost daily just for the sake of it. Slowly though, the drama became less exciting, and I realised that I was no longer causing drama for myself, I felt like I needed to cause it for the rest of the BD.

I realised this and slowly began to tone down the drama and insults, this is when I realised that I hated every single one of you guys. Every. Single. One.

You're all a bunch of fools, even the half way decent people who I actually wasted time talking to now and then turned out of be giant disappointments.

This is me telling you that you can all go die, have a good life kleebs.​


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey anyone what to have a practice match I have another strat I want to try out with my team


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> and they said in some retarded press confrence that it was so that it would not have to compeat with the Dark Knight and other good movies also I always go to the midnight release of the HP movies with all the other big book fans and we basicly scream shout and throw shit at the screeen because of them fuckin up the movie (compared t othe book)it is jsut so much fun.



They never said anything of the like. The Dark Knight is already dying down, falling in the box office to Tropic Thunder. They don't care about that. They're pushing it back because, due to the writer's strike this past year, an opening was left in the summer of 09 for a blockbuster such as Harry Potter. This also shortens the waiting time between the 6th movie and the 7th, which will be released the following year. (November '10) 

Then, 8 months later, you have the 8th and final film. So all in all, you get a shorter waiting time between the three final films, and the potential boost to it's box office gross during that summer. (November movies don't do half as well as their summer counterparts, from my experience. Mostly because the target audience for a film like Harry Potter (Children) are still in school.) 

I'm in the movie business, by the way.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2008)

_Hey guys, what's everyone upto?_


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

love you to stein


(how far have you gotten in your education?)


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Hey guys, what's everyone upto?_



Being bored at work, and yourself?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> *RAGEQUIT*
> 
> You know I started posting here what October 2007 and I've been here for a while now. I started out in the theories section, having been drawn to NF by the Tengu theory(what a fail that turned out to be). From then I moved into the Library and into the Battledome which is where I would make me home.
> 
> ...



I guess Halo meant nothing to you. I thought after you were being such a dick head that I would try a different venue to befriend you. I guess you get all butt hurt because the one mod who took it easy on you and may have liked you is leaving. I always wondered why you kept quiting in the middle of our Halo games.

Now you can't be such a bitch all the time and get away with it. I guess it is fine anyway, since you probably would have been banned soon anyway.

Hiroshi will be missed, I can't say the same for you.

Hey Joe. Hows it going?


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Joe...

Umm nothing really. Hiroshi is leaving and Stein is having a "rage out", but that's about it.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Rags! I am going to rep you multiple times in the near future.
> 
> You made me feel like this. pek
> 
> Rags, you are definitely one of my favorite posters.



Thank you very much Cyphon, I tell the truth as I see it. 
But...for what its worth you're one of my preferred posters as well.



Dr.Stein said:


> *RAGEQUIT*
> 
> You know I started posting here what October 2007 and I've been here for a while now. I started out in the theories section, having been drawn to NF by the Tengu theory(what a fail that turned out to be). From then I moved into the Library and into the Battledome which is where I would make me home.
> 
> ...



Nice to see you're staying classy to the very end, here I was thinking you'd go and do soemthing petty.
Bye now.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

@chainer
really what do you do and what company you work for

 also I neet to talk to you about perhaps getting involved in an organization a friend of mine and I are getting started (a non profit organization to get kids to read and help them do better over all in intellegence.) anyone interested send me a PM with your E-mail and I will make sure you get an E-mail stating what exactly we are shooting to do.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka is Hiroshi leaving is bothering you just say it instead of having a rage out


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Thank you very much Cyphon, I tell the truth as I see it.
> But...for what its worth you're one of my preferred posters as well.



I am truly thankful for your compliment. Honestly.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> really what do you do and what company you work for



I'll assume that's directed at me. I am a Manager/Temp. Gen. Manager/Projectionist Manager at a movie theater. Currently going to college to major in film.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

Isnt't this so sweet lol why is stein raging out like a scary little girl


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> Isnt't this so sweet lol why is stein raging out like a scary little girl



Ignore it. Don't feed into the drama.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

that was along title lol well hey sounds like you enjoy your job man I could not handle being a manager at a theater one of my old friends did that for like 5 years I think.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I am truly thankful for your compliment. Honestly.



No probs, no probs.

I'd rep you for your scathing of Roka, but that'd be too much. 

I need to go to some lectures now, so take it easy Cyphy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Being bored at work, and yourself?


_Bored mahself but not at work, i have today and tomorrow off. _
_Just trying to keep myself entertained and all._

_Hey Cyphon._


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Stein is leaving as well, but I can't make two heads of it. It's all pointless anyway. Hiroshi is likely to come back, eventually.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Later Rags! Have fun.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh but I like drama lol 


if it aint stinkin I aint stirin


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> that was along title lol well hey sounds like you enjoy your job man I could not handle being a manager at a theater one of my old friends did that for like 5 years I think.



I do enjoy my job, yes. Been doing it for 5 years now, oddly enough.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> *RAGEQUIT*
> 
> You know I started posting here what October 2007 and I've been here for a while now. I started out in the theories section, having been drawn to NF by the Tengu theory(what a fail that turned out to be). From then I moved into the Library and into the Battledome which is where I would make me home.
> 
> ...


Am i still cool 

and lol at people thinking hes serious, its just to mock Hiroshi.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I think stein is kinda cool I would hate to see her leave     she gives such good constructive critisism 

(for those of you who do not get what I am talking about go back a few pages and you can find out lol)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> I think stein is kinda cool I would hate to see her leave     she gives such good constructive critisism
> 
> (for those of you who do not get what I am talking about go back a few pages and you can find out lol)



Stein is a guy


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

For one, Stein is a *guy*. 

Two, this is all pointless. Drama is drama. And it's giving me a headache.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK someone just told me he/she was a she because  Idid not know now I do not know again WTF nothing is for sure anymore *said in a sobbing voice*


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein is a chick. She has been hiding it because she felt she would not be as respected. I play with her on Halo.

I thought everyone pretty much knew this.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

FINE stein is a guy a guy so I will be sad to see *HIM* go *tear*

Ok stein is  girl a girl so I will be sad t osee _*HER*_ GO IF SHE does


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

MAKE UP YOUR MIND  you are driving me insane ppl please just make up your mind or I will say fuck it and leave for ever 

(joking seems everyone is doing it so lol)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

This is getting out of hand....


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

I call BS. Cyphon's BS!!!!


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok sorry aboutall that I am calm now calmed down did a little bit of meditation so I am cool.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> No probs, no probs.
> 
> I'd rep you for your scathing of Roka, but that'd be too much.
> 
> I need to go to some lectures now, so take it easy Cyphy.



You really just proved that you're a moron and I was actually starting to like you. It was a joke idiot and cyphon knew about it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

This is going to hell...
Hiroshi, come back! We need you!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2008)

_Why would Stein say he hates everyone, when he barely knows me enough to hate me?_


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Call BS all you want. Have you heard her speak?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Am i still cool
> 
> and lol at people thinking hes serious, its just to mock Hiroshi.



Well done LG, you're officially not a complete moron.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein, if you're done with all that, where'd you get the set? Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Why would Stein say he hates everyone, when he barely knows me enough to hate me?_



Roka knows.
Roka knows.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Stein, if you're done with all that, where'd you get the set? Did you make it yourself?



I find nifty fan art and then make it into a set.

Would you like one? I have another Soul image that would make a nice set.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well that ws fun now I cant stop laughing again

(thats twice in one thread now I have t ofind my paper bag again)


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiroshi leaving? Oh dear.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Well done LG, you're officially not a complete moron.


yaaay

wait complete?


TheOftViewer said:


> Hiroshi leaving? Oh dear.


I saw that edit


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Hiroshi leaving? Oh dear.



Don't worry about it, some other person will come along and replace her soon enough. Hopefully that person won't just drop something like this randomly after lying to someone


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

> Would you like one? I have another Soul image that would make a nice set.





I'll try it out.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I saw that edit



Edit? What edit? I see no edit


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

stein I believe you a girl (female not as in little girl) but would you tell others and myself for positive if you are Male or Female

also 

 how far have you goten in your education (pre highschool, post, AA, BS/BA, Masters or Doctorate

 personaly I am working on my AA


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> yaaay
> 
> wait complete?
> 
> I saw that edit





I just burped.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2008)

everythings calming down now...
breathe...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I'll try it out.



So you want me to make it then?



bibn8rjr said:


> stein I believe you a girl (female not as in little girl) but would you tell others and myself for positive if you are Male or Female
> 
> also
> 
> ...



Female, I'm 18.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Edit? What edit? I see no edit


You know what edit I mean 

Luckly i saw the post pre edit before i quoted 


Dr.Stein said:


> I just burped.


Oh noes


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr actually thinks Roka is a girl


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

Roka, do you make all sorts of sets?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> You know what edit I mean
> 
> Luckly i saw the post pre edit before i quoted
> 
> Oh noes



You mean my heartfelt confession of love to Hiroshi and her garden? I was totally not paying enough attention, really.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> bibn8rjr actually thinks Roka is a girl



She is a girl


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

god why can I only find one girl who iscute funny interesting over 18 and yet still young enough for me to date (to old and its akward to young and going any further than sayin hey is considered pervy[PERVY SAGE LOL]) and loves manga and I go to school with her and she not want t odate anyone.

 also she is on this site hey stein do you know a dude named Houston Bibbs from MHS and GCCC


----------



## Chainer (Sep 2, 2008)

O____________________________o



In completely unrelated news: I get to go home soon and cut my cake. Hurrah.


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

That'd be cool, Stein. If you don't mind making it, of course.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

why you do that chainer (I used t olive in St louis right next to Illinois.)


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

cutting cake is fun I cut it with my Bayonette (for ppl with no military background thats the knife that goes on the end of your rifle {NOT GUN } ) and serve it with my shovel. lol you should see someof the reactions I get whenIdo this.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

I live in Scotland.

I've made it, uploading now.

Yes, I make all sorts of sets.

Of course you're still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

DAMN DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> You mean my heartfelt confession of love to Hiroshi and her garden? I was totally not paying enough attention, really.


Yeah we'll go with that


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

scotland wow My favorite author lives in scotland


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

Pokemonnnnnnnn.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

I wantto go to Scotland and visit JKR


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

Karin is cute lol


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone want to have a practice match with 200 points?



Cyphon said:


> No.







> Um...I don't really like practice matches. I would prefer you see if someone else will and if not then I will do it.



OK.



> Or did you specifically want to face me for some reason?



I just thought it may be fun


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

lol can I stay atyour place stein (rotflmao)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Kushina said:


> Pokemonnnnnnnn.



What??


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Stein 

I'll use it when I feel the need to change my avatar. Right now, I am being incredibly lazy.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> lol can I stay atyour place stein (rotflmao)



Sure? If you can find out where I live then be my guest.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Kushina said:


> Pokemonnnnnnnn.



Gotta catch em all?

Hey Kushina!



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> OK.
> 
> I just thought it may be fun



Well if you really wanted it to be me, then how could I say no. But if you don't care who it is, then I don't mind if you get someone else.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well give me your adress I mapquest and get a plane trip


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Stalking much?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hey give me a few minutes to set up a 200 point team and I will take you on but justremember thatI am still a bit of a newb (lol I ahve had a total of 1 match) and here it is so you can get to know my raw abilities (I think of some wierd shit but hey it is my attempt at greatness.)

The 4th Sannin


SECOND POST

so what I will stalk whoever I want lol just looking for free lodging to visit my favorite author (joan rowling is the one I will be stalking lol jokin)


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> well give me your adress I mapquest and get a plane trip



14 Manor Street
Falkirk

It's the one with the green door.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> 14 Manor Street
> Falkirk
> 
> It's the one with the green door.


*sends bomb*

You wouldnt happen to have any JJBA stocks would you?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

wow I wasjoking now you gunna get some randome pevo dude showing up and gunna fuck you up 

 (  Iam a nice person and would not do that but how well do you know anyone here lol prolly not your address is it.)


WHO is Roka 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sorry little bit ADD


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Bibbs, you really should stop double posting. It is kind of frowned upon.

Roka is Dr. Stein.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry is that better


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> *sends bomb*
> 
> You wouldnt happen to have any JJBA stocks would you?



Sadly not. I haven't gotten around to watching it yet, so having stocks of it is out of the question.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Well if you really wanted it to be me, then how could I say no. But if you don't care who it is, then I don't mind if you get someone else.



Yay, who'll be the ref for our match?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

what does reffing entail


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_Your mom.

I FOUND A HOUSE GUYS! I NOW HAVE SOMEWHERE TO LIVE!_


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats kyon

if no one else wants to do it tell me what I have to do and I will go ahead and ref for you

 lol almost double posted but I kept myself from doing it lol


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

A ref just has to randomize distance and location and then make a thread for the match.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

hell I can do that for you email me the teams and I will make the thread


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hell I can do that for you email me the teams and I will make the thread



OK, remember Cyphon we can use 200 points.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_That's a lot of fucking points.

This is just going to be stupid. 

Where the hell are my emoticons?

There we go._


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I'm off laters BD


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Cyphon!  Thanks for being the only one to welcome me!  

*glares at other people*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

*tells to fuck off*

Fuck off.

**


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

To me!?!?  ;_;


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Later Munboy.

No problem Kushina. Women are always welcome when I'm around 

How are you?


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_Yes. 

To be honest, I didn't know you posted. It was probably before page 45. _


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck this I should be asleep 4 hours ago.

Goodnight BD.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2008)

Later Stein.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry I know that took for fucking ever but my comp overheated again so I had to switch to my laptop so it took a long time to boot my comp up but munboy cyphon here is the thread

inari,tenten,konahamaru,ino vs uchiha clan,hygaa clan, the bone clan

cant wait t ofind out how it went.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well I am outie


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm fine.  School's getting better.  ^_^  I made friends with the slutty girl in my class.  She's really smart... o_O


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well...No one interesting is left in here....What to do now?


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

How RUDE.  *pout*


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_You clearly forgot me, Roland.

I'm high, though, so I'm hardly interesting. I'm a much better dry comedian.

And Kushina, I like to befriend sluts too. Smart ones. Those are you call "friends", and what I call "fuckbuddies".

If I play my cards right, I'll have one after a few months of no luck._


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh'...Sorry. Didn't notice you there. No need to take offense as I thought no one else was around.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

I like to think im interesting.

If not imma have to go into my picture stash and make myself look interesting.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

What... EVER.  You dissed me so I'm not talking to you.  ;_;

And you're disgusting Kyon she's way too good for you.  No offense.  ^,^


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, LG you're interesting enough. And Kyon, you provide some lulz when high. Kushina.....yea....


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_Too good for me?

DO YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK I AM? 

GIGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DRILLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
BREAKEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR_


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

Eheeheheheheheh.   >

And maybe you are good for her but who knows you don't seem like it no offense!  XD


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_If that's me, I'm about to get raped by her, aren't I?

Slipped GHB into my drink. Only way she'd get me._


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't like Kushina. Just going to throw that out there.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

...  My teacher got raped by his female manager.  He told us.  o_O

And that's a horrible and mean thing to say Roland!  >


----------



## Kyon (Sep 2, 2008)

_Oh wow. I have not been raped. It does not sound fun.

*I* like Kushina._


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay thanks.  XD

And I don't know if he was kidding or not but he seemed serious and it IS a sex ed class.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Not really. It's neither horrible nor is it mean but rather it is the truth. Why live with false presumtions? I'd rather tell you this now, then have you find out later. Besides, I am always open to change.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Unless the chick was really ugly, I'm not sure how it'd be rape. Was he unconscious?

I never got that.

I am not open to change. Fuck you, the world is still flat._


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

False presumptions?

1) What does that mean?
2) What does that have to do with me?  o_O


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

Kushina said:


> False presumptions?
> 
> 1) What does that mean?



_The like meter has dropped a notch. 

Read a dictionary, then get back to me.

That could be the most asswholeish comment I've ever made._


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

..

I hope you know, Kushina, I am only messing around with you. I don't know you well enough to base a emotion on you.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Fucking yes, ZS._


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know everything in the world!  And don't drop the like meter!


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Quiet you, we're rocking out to FIST OF THE FUCKING NORTH STAR!

YATATATATAATTATATATATATAATATATAA_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Thread should have ended with my video post

Why are people still posting


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome has an 8 pack.  8O


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah... I'm going to bed now!  G'night!

*sleeps with teddy*


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Is Teddy your boyfriend?

I know, ZS, but you need to post an episode for that to happen._


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

K



[veoh]1311100KsdyhtSZ[/veoh]


Thread over now?


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

No. Fist of the North Star is good, but not good enough to end this thread.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Heya gaiz, back from my lectures.
Business Data Analysis may be the most boring subject I have _ever_ done. 



Dr.Stein said:


> You really just proved that you're a moron and I was actually starting to like you. It was a joke idiot and cyphon knew about it


I don't like you, I thought you were aware of that?
I may one day, perhaps sooner, perhaps latter...But as it is, with you being increasingly belligerent to the newbies...if someone makes light of your posts, why would I not give reps? Even if it in jest, or perhaps _moreso_ because it is.

It's like when you or PoP or someone goes on the whole "Ragormha is srs bsns mang" I don't worry about it. If I said something and you respond with the usually comment like "a puppy just died" or whatever and someone else said "lol, I'd give you reps Roka" I wouldn't take it badly. 

In any case you know as well as I do that I'm neither a moron nor an idiot, both imply subnormal intelligence and I clearly am not stupid. 
You could at least use insults that make sense, it's like how I wouldn't call you a moron because despite the friction between us I know you're a smart guy.

Aside from everything else, neither of us know each other, so any insults are based on shallow and cosmetic perceptions.
Of course, maybe you're just upset about Hiroshi leaving?


...

How's everyone else?


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_You guys are supposed to be happy. Your names both start with R! 

Wait, shit. Roka, change your fucking name back.

WHY DO MOMMY AND DADDY HAVE TO FIGHT?  _


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _You guys are supposed to be happy. Your names both start with R!
> 
> Wait, shit. Roka, change your fucking name back.
> 
> WHY DO MOMMY AND DADDY HAVE TO FIGHT?  _



Hello Kyon! 

The short answer is become mommy is an abusive alcoholic and I can't take it anymore.

Although srsly, Roka's used to it, I doubt he'll take it personally, take him and Vindicare who went so far as to co-write a fanfic together now and him and Cyphon who now play each other online.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy shit


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

LG. Holy shit.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Holy shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Does that end the thread then?


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Almost. Not quite, but you're getting there.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Does that end the thread then?



No, but I vote we change the thread name to "LG tribute thread".

But srsly, no one can stop the convo thread, not Chuck Norris, nor Mr. T not even Solid Snake or Kiba.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Maybe Kiba.

Fucking awesome._


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Since we're posting vids, I just came across this pretty sweet animation in the Library, if anyone hasn't seen it.

[Youtube]N8xXCJE5QQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuck Kiba

In his dog loving ass


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _Maybe Kiba.
> 
> Fucking awesome._



Alright, maybe Kiba. 
But only if he has Akamaru and some soldier pills.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> No, but I vote we change the thread name to "LG tribute thread".


I agree with this.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_I vote we change it to "ZS is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) "

And nobody would get it._


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Its funny cause its true 

Except Cam and Citan


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbi7ZIqDJ1I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _I vote we change it to "ZS is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) "
> 
> And nobody would get it._



I don't get it, you're right, who is (s)he?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> I don't get it, you're right, who is (s)he?


Hallo             .


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Hallo             .



Oh...i c what u did thar


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

bla .                            .


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Jesus




Good to learn of you LG.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

now edit that quote out plz secret


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Blasphemy is funny though


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning, BD! I couldn't be arsed to trawl through all 20 pages of the Convo thread since I was last here - anything interesting happen?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Read the last couple pages.


----------



## Katsu (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone want a practice match?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Read the last couple pages.



I was looking for a summary, but sure.



Katsu said:


> Anyone want a practice match?



Okay, why not. 

Anyone around to randomize distance + location?


----------



## Distracted (Sep 3, 2008)

why does all of the crazy drama happen after I leave?

When I solo stuff it's all quiet and boring, when I leave identities are revealed and people leave for various reasons.

It's like when you leave that party and 10 minutes later the craziest stuff in the world happens.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Distracted said:


> why does all of the crazy drama happen after I leave?
> 
> When I solo stuff it's all quiet and boring, when I leave identities are revealed and people leave for various reasons.


Its cause your on when people that have lives are sleeping.



> It's like when you leave that party and 10 minutes later the craziest stuff in the world happens.


this reminds me of a funny story


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Hiroshi's leaving!?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Holy shit, Hiroshi's leaving!?


Slowpoke is slow.

Yeah she is, distracted reccomend me as mod


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Slowpoke is slow.
> 
> Yeah she is



I was asleep, and as I said, I wasn't going to trawl through 20 pages to get up to speed. So I did a Tarantino, sort-of. Went back a couple of pages, saw someone refereincing Roka's RAGEQUIT, found a quote of the RAGEQUIT, saw someone mentioning Hiroshi _and_ Roka leaving, and only _then_ found Hiroshi's leaving post.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah

Also Roka isnt quiting. He was mocking Hiroshi.

Anywho more importantly look at the videos the last couple of pages. Most of them are epic


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Yeah
> 
> Also Roka isnt quiting. He was mocking Hiroshi.
> 
> Anywho more importantly look at the videos the last couple of pages. Most of them are epic



I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jesus Christ, the JiraiyaFans and PeinFans are really biting my dick off lately.

Ever since that "Jiraiya vs. Pein Battle on a Whole Other Level" thread was posted, the J-tards have begun to argue that he is superior to Itachi again. This is annoying, to say the least; I had their morale thoroughly crushed, but thanks to Turrin I'm going to have to dust off my fingers and get back into the habit of text walls. *cringes*

It doesn't matter, though. I think I may have finally convinced my "sensei" to come check this place out and post here. Boy, if you guys thought I was a force to be reckonned with... Oh man. >


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

This is not the first time Hiroshi does this, so am not really SURPRISED! I don't know anything about her, but she said she was leaving - at some point before she got moded ..and came back again. I understand what she's saying, but why does she have to 'leave'? ..that's just seems ..meh!

EDIT: ..oh, STFU Niku!


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> Jesus Christ, the JiraiyaFans and PeinFans are really biting my dick off lately.
> 
> Ever since that "Jiraiya vs. Pein Battle on a Whole Other Level" thread was posted, the J-tards have begun to argue that he is superior to Itachi again. This is annoying, to say the least; I had their morale thoroughly crushed, but thanks to Turrin I'm going to have to dust off my fingers and get back into the habit of text walls. *cringes*
> 
> It doesn't matter, though. I think I may have finally convinced my "sensei" to come check this place out and post here. Boy, if you guys thought I was a force to be reckonned with... Oh man. >



Your Sensei? I always thought you were self-taught. 

Also, since there are plenty of people here, can someone volunteer to randomize distance + location + take in teams for me vs. Katsu?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Take in teams?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Take in teams?



You know, have them PM'ed to you?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh ok, ill do it.

Im bored anyway


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure, Naruto Fuuton Training Area - 150 meters.

LG will do the match!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

K just waitin on on katsu's team

Match is up.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

10,000+ words down the drain. Damn you internet errors. 

I guess I'll re-type my strategy tomorrow, again. Goodnight, BD.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> 10,000+ words down the drain. Damn you internet errors.
> 
> I guess I'll re-type my strategy tomorrow, again. Goodnight, BD.



Ouch.

That happened to me, but in a lesser way.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

That happened to me once.

Except it was ten characters.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> That happened to me once.
> 
> Except it was ten characters.



That is so applicable!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh i know. I love helping people by giving my extensive expierience about thing.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Oh i know. I love helping people by giving my extensive expierience about thing.



Good man, good man.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> Jesus Christ, the JiraiyaFans and PeinFans are really biting my dick off lately.
> 
> Ever since that "Jiraiya vs. Pein Battle on a Whole Other Level" thread was posted, the J-tards have begun to argue that he is superior to Itachi again. This is annoying, to say the least; I had their morale thoroughly crushed, but thanks to Turrin I'm going to have to dust off my fingers and get back into the habit of text walls. *cringes*
> 
> It doesn't matter, though. I think I may have finally convinced my "sensei" to come check this place out and post here. Boy, if you guys thought I was a force to be reckonned with... Oh man. >



That thread has nothing to do with it and you never really crushed anyone's moral since everything we talk about it basically just an opinion based off of assumptions.

Your sensei isn't going to help the problem since he will obviously just type the same things as you and they will be refuted in the same manner that your points get refuted. Turrin's thread did explain things quite well though and there was quite a bit of effort put into it.

Good morning everyone. I am off to work. Later guys.

*hopes he doesn't miss any drama*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

> I don't like you, I thought you were aware of that?





> Aside from everything else, neither of us know each other, so any insults are based on *shallow and cosmetic perceptions.*
> Of course, maybe you're just upset about Hiroshi leaving?



Yeah, you don't like me fore those reasons then.


I really don't want to argue anymore, I can't be bothered with all the hassle that comes with being myself so I'll just turn into a some docile lamb and be nice to anybody who decides to turn up and be a moron.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning everyone. It seems that I just lost a very good friend and valuable ally on the staff. This is... not good. Well, in a sense it's not good. In another sense it's for the best that she left now. Some have less sense than that.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I have less sense than that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Morning everyone. It seems that I just lost a very good friend and valuable ally on the staff. This is... not good. Well, in a sense it's not good. In another sense it's for the best that she left now. Some have less sense than that.



Yeah she was an awesome mod second to you

But RL is important.



Nikushimi said:


> Jesus Christ, the JiraiyaFans and PeinFans are really biting my dick off lately.
> 
> Ever since that "Jiraiya vs. Pein Battle on a Whole Other Level" thread was posted, the J-tards have begun to argue that he is superior to Itachi again. This is annoying, to say the least; I had their morale thoroughly crushed, but thanks to Turrin I'm going to have to dust off my fingers and get back into the habit of text walls. *cringes*
> 
> It doesn't matter, though. I think I may have finally convinced my "sensei" to come check this place out and post here. Boy, if you guys thought I was a force to be reckonned with... Oh man. >



You may be taken seriously when you stop speculating, spamming, flame baiting, flaming etc...

You crushed nobody's morals its just people knew you would never admit that Itachi would lose to anyone thus people couldn't be bothered to deal with you and you're in just about every Itachi thread.

BTW Pein>Itachi was always canon remember that


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

damn are yall still on here, stein man I just woke up yall where one when I went t osleep


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> damn are yall still on here, stein man I just woke up yall where one when I went t osleep



I was up extremely late due to rage and halo.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

lolz you get back on or have you been on all night 

 w8 what time is it where you are Dr. stein


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I came back on after I woke up, had breakfast, had a shower, phoned a place about a job, done some weights and tidied my room.

It's about 12:15


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

Who the hell is ? 

..and why did he ruin the Battledome Wikipedia?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

A.M. or P.M.

 Roka do you like eveanesence


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίvàтε said:


> Who the hell is ?
> 
> ..and why did he ruin the Battledome Wikipedia?



I don't have a clue and whoever it was is a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm pretty sure there's a way to undo it though, we'll have to ask Tyler.

If not then we'll have to do it all again if we really want it.

Edit: I'm removing everyone who isn't a moderator of it, they won't be able to edit anymore.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

WTF man I just checkedd that out and holy shit (the battledome wiki page)


Roka PS

          lol here it is like 6:30  A.M.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I don't have a clue and whoever it was is a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm pretty sure there's a way to undo it though, we'll have to ask Tyler.
> 
> If not then we'll have to do it all again if we really want it.
> 
> Edit: I'm removing everyone who isn't a moderator of it, they won't be able to edit anymore.


 
..kay, am ! Don't remove me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

The telegrams is soo idiotic now


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..kay, am ! Don't remove me.



Sorry I already did, if you resend your application, I'll accept it.

I removed the people I don't know.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

@munboy
why you say that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> @munboy
> why you say that.



About 97% of the posts there have nothing to do with the spoilers


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

where do ppl go to get a good spoiler thats accurate nowdays I just dont know anymore and I really want t ofind out whats goign to happen with the emoratsu (lol)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

kay Roka! ..who added him anyway?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

god I just had the worst cup of coffe I have ever had disgusting and I usually love coffe particularly strong coffe but I guess this was some weak shit or something cus DANG IT MAN horrible.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

LoL, gotta go!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> kay Roka! ..who added him anyway?



I don't know.

God, new people are annoying.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

stein that was not your real adress you gave me last night was it cuz if so then we need to have a talk about internet safety young lady.


why am I annoying, because I am persistent as hell, if that is why then, yes I am annoying as hell


  yay my workers comp. paychecks finaly came in (like a week late and that cost me 2 classes at my school because I could not pay for them)


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Of course it wasn't. Also can you not post so damn much and at least try to use proper spelling.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

I will try to work on my spelling it is usually because I am simply typeing faster than I should (accuratly I usually type like 60 or 70 words a minute) but if I do not mind sacrificing my accuracy I can get up to 80 or 90 wpm so thats what I have been doing but I will go ahead and slow it down for yall ('cus I am that nice lol)


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> I will try to work on my spelling it is usually because I am simply typeing faster than I should (accuratly I usually type like 60 or 70 words a minute) but if I do not mind sacrificing my accuracy I can get up to 80 or 90 wpm so thats what I have been doing but I will go ahead and slow it down for yall ('cus I am that nice lol)



Still you started posting here like 2 days ago and you already have the 3rd most posts in the thread. It's ridiculous, most of your posts don't even have a point to them.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

well fine I am just a guy with no life if you want me to go somewhere else for a while that could be arranged.

wow it has been like 10 minutes and no posts wow longest time without posts I have seen in this thread (siriosly I could go somewhere else and I just noticed and ABCcheck)


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Heeeeellloooo Battledome!

How are we all today?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

hey rags man it went so long with no posts I was getting scared there. started thinking I was experiencing some sort of error with my comp (it has happened like 3 times now so I had reason to worry)


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey rags man it went so long with no posts I was getting scared there. started thinking I was experiencing some sort of error with my comp (it has happened like 3 times now so I had reason to worry)



Hey!
Yeah, its annoying because now you can't see who's in the thread. In the older version there was a nice tab who'd tell you all the people viewing the thread, now you just got to guess.

So what's news man? Oh yeah, and something I wondered...how old are you?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope we're all managing at being nice to each other.

With Christina having left there's a lot more responsibility on me to moderate the Battledome, and I'll do my best for as long as I'm a moderator. However, there's no need for it to be secret that I share her sentiment entirely.

My one year anniversary on the staff passed without me noticing a few days ago, but it perhaps coincided with my realisation that I'm not much enjoying this chore. Christina and I spoke at length about our opinions of this 'job', and she left the day after. I'd mused that I'd probably stay if she stayed, and leave if she left. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, though.

Please PM me your thoughts about future Battledome moderators, and thanks for keeping it polite in here.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I don't have a clue and whoever it was is a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm pretty sure there's a way to undo it though, we'll have to ask Tyler.
> 
> If not then we'll have to do it all again if we really want it.
> 
> Edit: I'm removing everyone who isn't a moderator of it, they won't be able to edit anymore.



Looked at his profile, there's a link to "Setopedia". I seem to remember there being a blenderite, Setoshi, commonly abbreviated as Seto. Could be him. Anyway, nice action, Roka. A little drastic to delete everyone you don't know, but probably for the best, and I think we should be more stringent - if people want to apply, they do so here, and tell us *here* what name they're using to apply, to prevent something like this happening again.



Esponer said:


> I hope we're all managing at being nice to each other.
> 
> With Christina having left there's a lot more responsibility on me to moderate the Battledome, and I'll do my best for as long as I'm a moderator. However, there's no need for it to be secret that I share her sentiment entirely.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, Esponer, not you too!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember resigning from being a moderator once in another forum, people will try to stop you and such but you'll do it eventaully.. so, good luck with anything you do Esponer and Christina. Just don't say anything about leaving for good, you shouldn't leave just because you're not a mod anymore. I'm sure we all gonna leave someday, but at least we can keep seeing each other every once in a while.

I don't like drama, so am staying away from future Battledome moderators nominations as possible as I can. Thanks for sharing Esponer!


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> I remember resigning from being a moderator once in another forum, people will try to stop you and such but you'll do it eventaully.. so, good luck with anything you do Esponer and Christina. Just don't say anything about leaving for good, you shouldn't leave just because you're not a mod anymore. I'm sure we all gonna leave someday, but at least we can keep seeing each other every once in a while.
> 
> I don't like drama, so am staying away from future Battledome moderators nominations as possible as I can. Thanks for sharing Esponer!



I've been a moderator twice before, on different forums, but both times I resigned once my interest waned.
Whoever is chosen I hope they'll do an admirable job.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Why do I even bother posting here anymore? Most of the people I like have left, or don't post regularly. And it's happening with a ferocious pace recently. 

Bleh. Esponer, Roka and Vagrant Tom are the only people here, who post regularly, that I genuinely like by now. Fuck.

And all the fucking retards that infected the library are joining the battledome. Hell even the tournament battledome has a bunch of retards in it.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, we'll see for now. I'm not saying that I'll definitely leave now but it's certainly on the table for me. I'll have to see how I feel after I've had a few more days. As for Hiroshi leaving, I don't know yet if we need another moderator. If we do, then Hiroshi was primarily a Library moderator and we'll _probably_ want to look for one of those.



Han Solo said:


> Why do I even bother posting here anymore? Most of the people I like have left, or don't post regularly. And it's happening with a ferocious pace recently.
> 
> Bleh. Esponer, Roka and Vagrant Tom are the only people here, who post regularly, that I genuinely like here by now. Fuck.
> 
> And all the fucking retards that I infected the library are joining the battledome. Hell even the tournament battledome has a bunch of retards in it.


Well give the others a chance, there are a lot of lovely users you didn't mention. As for the last paragraph, well yes. Can't really argue with that.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Well give the others a chance, there are a lot of lovely users you didn't mention. As for the last paragraph, well yes. Can't really argue with that.



I'm not saying I dislike alot of people here. Cyphon, The Observer, Rags, Cochise etc... I like their company enough, and they are enjoyable users, but everyone has some people they simply like more than others.

Though Vindicare seems to be posting again, so I guess I missed him on my list.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not saying I dislike alot of people here. Cyphon, The Observer, Rags, Cochise etc... I like their company enough, and they are enjoyable users, but everyone has some people they simply like more than others.
> 
> Though Vindicare seems to be posting again, so I guess I missed him on my list.



lol, I was worried a bit that I wasn't on your list.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

..well, it's not like this is the first time something like this happens anyway. I understand why some people might feel sad about all of these changes. But, mods come and go, just like members.. hell, most old BD'ers are still in this forum but posting some where else. You can't control people.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not saying I dislike alot of people here. Cyphon, The Observer, *Rags*, Cochise etc... I like their company enough, and they are enjoyable users, but everyone has some people they simply like more than others.
> 
> Though Vindicare seems to be posting again, so I guess I missed him on my list.



Hot damn, Han likes me! pek



ρяίv?тε said:


> ..well, it's not like this is the first time something like this happens anyway. I understand why some people might feel sad about all of these changes. But, mods come and go, just like members.. hell, most old BD'ers are still in this forum but posting some where else. You can't control people.



I agree.
The great wheel turns, the young defeat the old, the new replaces the aged.
It's the way of life, as much as I like it here I think a change is coming and positive or negative there's not much we can do.
I hope it'll be slow enough that we can keep our little corner of NF strong, but I fear it might become diluted.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> lol, I was worried a bit that I wasn't on your list.



Well it was more to do with the whole "posting regularly" than anything else. If I discounted that then TheOftViewer and PoP would be on my list aswell.

At any rate, how goes your book (sorta)? Have you finished making your world yet?



Ragormha said:


> I agree.
> The great wheel turns, the young defeat the old, the new replaces the aged.
> It's the way of life, as much as I like it here I think a change is coming and positive or negative there's not much we can do.
> I hope it'll be slow enough that we can keep our little corner of NF strong, but I fear it might become diluted.



I wouldn't mind... But I don't exactly like all the new people here. 

The Observer, Chainer and RolandAlderas(sp?) are the only ones I seem to like.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not saying I dislike alot of people here. Cyphon, The Observer, Rags, Cochise etc... I like their company enough, and they are enjoyable users, but everyone has some people they simply like more than others.


You'll come to know and like the others more, I'm sure!



ρяίv?тε said:


> ..well, it's not like this is the first time something like this happens anyway. I understand why some people might feel sad about all of these changes. But, mods come and go, just like members.. hell, most old BD'ers are still in this forum but posting some where else. You can't control people.


Nonsense, if I leave then you're all screwed.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Nonsense, if I leave then you're all screwed.



See, your awesome.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Well it was more to do with the whole "posting regularly" than anything else. If I discounted that then TheOftViewer and PoP would be on my list aswell.
> 
> At any rate, how goes your book (sorta)? Have you finished making your world yet?



Nope, but I've almost finished one of the four continents, and created a goodly amount of characters for said world. I've put it on hold, though, whilst I finish Chapter 3 of the BD Fanfic.

Also, am I like one of the most veteran regulars now? Spiteful's gone to college and VT's disappeared (though that may be due to him moving house or something), and those two (along with Esponer + Distracted) were who I always looked up to as veterans. I know there are still some veterans who are regular; Cochise and Cam, for instance, but bloody hell, I feel old. D:


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Nonsense, if I leave then you're all screwed.



Amen to that, if you leave I'll have to send you an email every day with naked pictures of Gai in them, if that doesn't get you back I don't know what will 

But srsly, you're my fav mod...I hope you stick around.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Also, am I like one of the most veteran regulars now? Spiteful's gone to college and VT's disappeared (though that may be due to him moving house or something), and those two (along with Esponer + Distracted) were who I always looked up to as veterans. I know there are still some veterans who are regular; Cochise and Cam, for instance, but bloody hell, I feel old. D:



I remember you when you first started posting. You were such an eager one. 

Didn't you win both the Best Newbie and the Most Improved from the awards? And yeah, your pretty much a vet by now. Not as old as Poner or VT ( Who I think just has connection problems or something), but old enough.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Nonsense, if I leave then you're all screwed.


 
True, and I know you wouldn't do that to us. :3

Icare, tom is moving to London! ..anyway, Gotta go guys!


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Cya, ρяίvàтε.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> True, and I know you wouldn't do that to us. :3
> 
> Icare, tom is moving to London! ..anyway, Gotta go guys!



Peace out.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning guys. 

So is Hiro really leaving? 

And what exactly happened to that wiki page thing?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> True, and I know you wouldn't do that to us. :3
> 
> Icare, tom is moving to London! ..anyway, Gotta go guys!



Yeah, I remember him mentioning that previously - he mentioned a Jewish neighbourhood, and possibly abducting me in the name of Kiba. o_O **


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Cam. Yes, Hiroshi is going. I think she might continue posting on NF after she has a little more time but she's definitely not staying on as a section moderator.

Vindicare, you're a young father at this point. Myself, Distracted, Spiteful and Vagrant Tom are now grandfathers.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Vindicare, you're a young father at this point. Myself, Distracted, Spiteful and Vagrant Tom are now grandfathers.



I don't even know what _I_ am though. I've been here since tournament two, as I came to the battledome between the end out trial tournament two and the start of tournament two. But I can hardly be called a "tournament vet".


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Hi Cam. Yes, Hiroshi is going. I think she might continue posting on NF after she has a little more time but she's definitely not staying on as a section moderator.
> 
> Vindicare, you're a young father at this point. Myself, Distracted, Spiteful and Vagrant Tom are now grandfathers.



Wow,that sucks.  


And it seems  "Kikujewmonji" messed up setopedia as well.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

post



Will these retards ever stop plaguing a formerly nice place to debate with others?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

You shouldn't let lame trolls bother you.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, it was already in the Landfill so don't let it bother you!


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

I know I shouldn't let it bother me but the simple fact that people that annoying actually post in the battledome irks me.

I guess I can understand your troubles as a Mod if that's the stuff you have to deal with on a daily basis.

And Cam - your set... Black Lagoon, right?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Black Lagoon <3


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I know I shouldn't let it bother me but the simple fact that people that annoying actually post in the battledome irks me.
> 
> I guess I can understand your troubles as a Mod if that's the stuff you have to deal with on a daily basis.
> 
> And Cam - your set... Black Lagoon, right?



Trolls will be trolls,can't change that. 

Yea,it's black lagoon. <3 



Vindicare said:


> Black Lagoon <3



pek 

Is the new chapter still set for today?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

So...does anyone else feel an unbelievable urge for blueberry pancakes with maple syrup?

Seriously, its like 1 am and I can't decide why, its been literal years...I think I've only had berry pancakes a few times in my life.

Strange...to say the least.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> So...does anyone else feel an unbelievable urge for blueberry pancakes with maple syrup?
> 
> Seriously, its like 1 am and I can't decide why, its been literal years...I think I've only had berry pancakes a few times in my life.
> 
> Strange...to say the least.



Pregnancy can be a strange experience. 

Is Black Lagoon good then? I vaguely remember seeing a couple of episodes and liking the premise of it, but I didn't have the time to watch back then. Is it worth catching up on?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> Trolls will be trolls,can't change that.
> 
> Yea,it's black lagoon. <3
> 
> ...



I don't read the Manga. 



Ragormha said:


> So...does anyone else feel an unbelievable urge for blueberry pancakes with maple syrup?
> 
> Seriously, its like 1 am and I can't decide why, its been literal years...I think I've only had berry pancakes a few times in my life.
> 
> Strange...to say the least.



Nope. Though I am currently getting my mint fix. <3 Trebor Softmints.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I don't read the Manga.



Lol wut? 

I'm talking about the BD fanfic. 



Han Solo said:


> Is Black Lagoon good then? I vaguely remember seeing a couple of episodes and liking the premise of it, but I didn't have the time to watch back then. Is it worth catching up on?



 

Go watch it right now!


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I don't read the Manga.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Though I am currently getting my mint fix. <3 Trebor Softmints.



Mints are awesome, I agree.

I'll let you in on a little fact about me, I am fond of sweet food.
Not lolly-sweet, I don't like that, but pastry sweet. 
I don't like icing either, but custard and chocolate or fruity sources are yummy.

Anything with cherries is generally up the top, but my favourite types are the fruit and nut breads.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I know I shouldn't let it bother me but the simple fact that people that annoying actually post in the battledome irks me.
> 
> I guess I can understand your troubles as a Mod if that's the stuff you have to deal with on a daily basis.


Oh that's _nothing_ ? you have no idea, blessed dear.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> Go watch it right now!



Will do. That and Soul Eater which I've finally started.

And I'll say you guys were right. I liked the manga, but the anime is fucking awesome. I don't know how they managed it, but it's better than the manga. Rare.



Esponer said:


> Oh that's _nothing_ – you have no idea, blessed dear.





Then I really feel sorry for you. I also admire your ability to keep modding for this long. Dumbasses would have broken me a while ago if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Will do. That and Soul Eater which I've finally started.
> 
> And I'll say you guys were right. I liked the manga, but the anime is fucking awesome. I don't know how they managed it, but it's better than the manga. Rare.



I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

That's it! For anyone who posts in the Library, you'll understand and probably appreciate this...

I'm going to have Wade put in reply only. I also enjoy that I just Landfilled his last thread within 10 seconds. He's really becoming annoying now.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> That's it! For anyone who posts in the Library, you'll understand and probably appreciate this...
> 
> I'm going to have Wade put in reply only. I also enjoy that I just Landfilled his last thread within 10 seconds. He's really becoming annoying now.



So how annoying do they have to get to be section b&?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

It'll be up today, Cam.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer don't leave 

Well, I mean you can leave your moderating position. I definitely understand that part. But don't leave altogether.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> So how annoying do they have to get to be section b&?


Wade was just posting threads and they were generally on-topic. It would take an awful lot to have someone doing that section banned. I'm being a little bit draconian going for reply only as it is.

To be honest, as annoying as Wade was if it wasn't for the repeat threads I wouldn't care. Stuff can be made of those threads, which is more that can be said about many Library threads these days.



TheOftViewer said:


> Esponer don't leave
> 
> Well, I mean you can leave your moderating position. I definitely understand that part. But don't leave altogether.


I don't think I will, don't worry.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Esponer don't leave
> 
> Well, I mean you can leave your moderating position. I definitely understand that part. But don't leave altogether.



Post more man. You don't post enough.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Post more man. You don't post enough.



I know. Unfortunately, I've got spamphobia: the fear of posting too much.

Glad to see you're enjoying the Soul Eater anime, though.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> It'll be up today, Cam.



 



Esponer said:


> Wade was just posting threads and they were generally on-topic. It would take an awful lot to have someone doing that section banned. I'm being a little bit draconian going for reply only as it is.
> 
> To be honest, as annoying as Wade was if it wasn't for the repeat threads I wouldn't care. Stuff can be made of those threads, which is more that can be said about many Library threads these days.



I see. 

I use to enjoy the library a lot but it got so unbearable.That's when I started posting more in the Plaza and just lurked the library.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> I know. Unfortunately, I've got spamphobia: the fear of posting too much.
> 
> Glad to see you're enjoying the Soul Eater anime, though.



ToVy! 

How's mah boy?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> I know. Unfortunately, I've got spamphobia: the fear of posting too much.
> 
> Glad to see you're enjoying the Soul Eater anime, though.



A disease I can understand.  I still hope you'll post more though, your well liked around here. 

And I'm seriously glad you all convinced me, against my high skepticism I might add, that the anime was better than the manga. The manga was already better than most other shounen out there...

Seriously, Soul Eater isn't exactly new or in some way not cliche... But it's the first time I've ever seen such a large cast of immediately likable characters.  There's not a single character I dislike.


Does anyone know if Distracted will come back anytime soon? Rather than just making the occasional post.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> ToVy!
> 
> How's mah boy?



Pretty good, classes starting up now. I've only been to one so far, but it seems rather promising.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Pretty good, classes starting up now. I've only been to one so far, but it seems rather promising.



Good man, grow strong and seize the world!


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ragormha said:


> Good man, grow strong and seize the world!



Considering the class is called Strategy, Policy, and War, I just might.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Right, both mine and Kate's strategies are up in our practice match (we agreed beforehand that we would use neither Frog Song nor Amaterasu - the two most overused and irritating attacks of Jiraiya and Itachi).

This should be fun.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait a second. Kate is Katsu, formerly Placeholder right?

Ah. Then there are 4 rookies around here that I find myself liking.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Wait a second. Kate is Katsu, formerly Placeholder right?
> 
> Ah. Then there are 4 rookies around here that I find myself liking.



Yeah, Kate is Katsu.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Considering the class is called Strategy, Policy, and War, I just might.



Excellent...Wait...what the hell sorta school do you go to? Military college?


Sieg Zeon.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, iCare and I are going to have a 200 point match. Someone volunteer to be the person we PM our teams to.

This will be very entertaining.


And Rags, not a military school. But the class will still be awesome.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer leaving? Where did that come from?

Simon isn't going away, he would miss me to badly.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

PM your teams to me and I'll randomize the location.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Ok, iCare and I are going to have a 200 point match. Someone volunteer to be the person we PM our teams to.
> 
> This will be very entertaining.


That will be absolutely crazy. I'm not going anywhere near that match, I'm afraid.



Cochise said:


> Esponer leaving? Where did that come from?
> 
> Simon isn't going away, he would miss me to badly.


Yes? that's exactly correct?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> That will be absolutely crazy. I'm not going anywhere near that match, I'm afraid.





There is going to be so many characters in both teams who have broken moves.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> That will be absolutely crazy. I'm not going anywhere near that match, I'm afraid.



Oh, don't worry, it'll be a gag match with a strat I'll spend no more than 5 minutes on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



GaaraXHinata


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Right, sent in my team. Let the EPICFARCE commence.


----------



## Katsu (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Ok, iCare and I are going to have a 200 point match. Someone volunteer to be the person we PM our teams to.
> 
> This will be very entertaining.
> 
> ...



What?  200 point match?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, 200-point team. I've already completed my strat, despite not knowing what iCare's team is, or what the battlefield is, or what the distance is.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Yes? that's exactly correct?



See, straight from the goats mouth, or how ever that saying goes.


Anyone want to hear about yesterday night? You will anyways. Lost power at my home, and I was on the treadmill when it happened, lol. Nothing really exciting, but it made getting ready this morning a little hard. Have power here at work obviously, so the whole family is up here. Still raining like crazy, but the wind has slowed down some.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

I select —

Itachi [45]
Kakuzu [45]
Jiraiya [45]
Deidara [40]
Kakashi [25]


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

That's close to what I chose.

45-Itachi
45-Sasuke
40-Deidara
32-Gaara
15-Neji
10-Kido
8-Temari


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh that looks like fun.

I select -

Kakuzu [45]
Sasori [45]
Jiraiya [45]
Orochimaru [40]
Hidan [25]


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah, despite doing it myself I forgot that Deidara was now at 40. Your team is nowhere near as strong as mine as you do not have Jiraiya or Kakuzu. I could easily defeat you!

Remove Temari from my team so that I can have Deidara [40]. You would fear my Jiraiya–Deidara and Itachi–Kakuzu synergy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> That's it! For anyone who posts in the Library, you'll understand and probably appreciate this...
> 
> I'm going to have Wade put in reply only. I also enjoy that I just Landfilled his last thread within 10 seconds. He's really becoming annoying now.



Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Yknow what? Screw making a thread for it. iCare and I will have our battle right here!

My strat.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji activate Byakugan and sees everything. Warns my team of stuff. Vacuum palm too.

Temari uses Kirikiri Mai then spams fuutons.

Sasuke kills anything that comes close with blossoming chidori lance. Also snakes and speech on Sharingan.

Deidara makes C2 dragon. Flies up on it.

Gaara churns lots of sand and lifts my entire team up. Defends my team with sand and stuff. Keeps churning sand. Is stoic.

Itachi charges Amaterasu and then spreads it over everything. Tells opposing team they lack hatred.

Kido goes CS2 and snipes people.

Kazekage Gaara uses giant amaterasu-covered sand tsunami. Slams it into anyone on the other team.

Deidara nukes anything and everything. Probably uses an exploding clone on a bird too. Laughs.

Itachi uses Amaterasu on anything left over. Opposing team still lacks hatred.

Sasuke kills anyone left. Looks smug.

HinataXGaara.

I forgot who else was on my team.

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is my fanfic at?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

I've a new, even better 200-point (195-point) team.

I select —

Itachi [45]
Shino [8]
Haku [6]
Sakon/Ukon [6]
Jirōbō [6]
Tayuya [6]
Kidōmaru [6]
Kiba [6]
Naruto [6]
Sasuke [6]
Shikamaru [6]
Lee [6]
Chōji [6]
Izumo [6]
Kotetsu [6]
Tayuya [4]
Kidōmaru [4]
Jirōbō [4]
Naruto [4]
Kankurō [4]
Temari [4]
Shino [4]
Dosu [4]
Ino [4]
Demon Brothers [4]
Rain Trio [4]
Zaku [3]
Kiba [3]
Hinata [3]
Tenten [2]
Misumi [2]
Yoroi [2]
Kin [2]
Ino [2]
Sakura [1]


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Thts a gud team Poner!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

That would be the worst match ever.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I've a new, even better 200-point (195-point) team.
> 
> I select ?
> 
> ...



.......


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Is stronger than you think.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Oh, don't worry, it'll be a gag match with a strat I'll spend no more than 5 minutes on.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Another convert, excellent.

*brandishes axe*

For the revolution of the world!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright I'm here

What did I miss?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not a team, it's a fucking army.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Alright I'm here
> 
> What did I miss?



Me moaning.

Me commenting on how fucking awesome Soul Eater anime is.

Typical stuff.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd just like to say that Simon if you leave then that's just shit but it's not like it'll matter. If you and Hiroshi are leaving, this place is going to go downhill fast unless you pick good replacements that know what they're actually doing and know the section well.

I'd just like to say sorry to anyone who I annoyed or pissed off when I was pissed that Hiroshi was leaving.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Also can I just mention that even though there isn't really a big tournament going on and it's alright to have practice matches, three practice matches open whilst there's two tournaments in progress seems a bit much.

I know it's not my place to say but perhaps we should try to keep it to a max of two practice matches whilst there are two tournaments on.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'd just like to say that Simon if you leave then that's just shit but it's not like it'll matter. If you and Hiroshi are leaving, this place is going to go downhill fast unless you pick good replacements that know what they're actually doing and know the section well.
> 
> I'd just like to say sorry to anyone who I annoyed or pissed off when I was pissed that Hiroshi was leaving.



If I'm included, then apology accepted.
I'd ask you forgive my rather emotional response as well, truth is I'm beginning to like you... even if I don't agree with you much. 

But this will have to wait for another time, I'm going to sleep now.
Bai gaiz.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Goodnight Ragormha


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Is stronger than you think.



I'm shocked due to the sheer numbers.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

I am very much confused. What happened last night?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I am very much confused. What happened last night?



Hiroshi is leaving and Simon might be leaving aswell


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I am very much confused. What happened last night?


Well, I promised myself that I wouldn't but when her lips touched mine, I just couldn't help myself. I promise, I used protection. You won't have a half-brother? well, not by me at least.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Later Rag.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Well, I promised myself that I wouldn't but when her lips touched mine, I just couldn't help myself. I promise, I used protection. You won't have a half-brother… well, not by me at least.



Esponer: Taking things out of context since 2005. 

And good night Rag.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Hiroshi is leaving and Simon might be leaving aswell



Joking? Haha, funny joke? I know Simon isn't going anywhere.



Esponer said:


> Well, I promised myself that I wouldn't but when her lips touched mine, I just couldn't help myself. I promise, I used *protection*. You won't have a half-brother? well, not by me at least.



Cochise word of the week.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

No, not joking at all.

Hiroshi already posted a goodbye post and Simon said he'd probably be going to.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitman Reborn 97 

He changed his mind,at least for now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I assumed he was talking about leaving altogether but oh well.

I still think he'll end up going.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Meh, nothing funny about that. Hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't see myself entirely leaving the forums as Hiroshi seems to be doing, but I'm not so sure about moderating. I've actually been very busy today, as I'm trying to see if this is something I can keep doing.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Bloody hell, Roka has almost as many posts as Cochise.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I can't see myself entirely leaving the forums as Hiroshi seems to be doing, but I'm not so sure about moderating. I've actually been very busy today, as I'm trying to see if this is something I can keep doing.



Leave your moderating job by all means. It could be annoying depending on the replacement, but just don't leave altogether.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I can't see myself entirely leaving the forums as Hiroshi seems to be doing, but I'm not so sure about moderating. I've actually been very busy today, as I'm trying to see if this is something I can keep doing.



But you're the most active mod =/


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I can't see myself entirely leaving the forums as Hiroshi seems to be doing, but I'm not so sure about moderating. I've actually been very busy today, as I'm trying to see if this is something I can keep doing.



I would hate that since I've always turned to you when dealing with serious forum business, but if that's what it takes for you to not get burnt out then by all means do what you think is right.



Vindicare said:


> Bloody hell, Roka has almost as many posts as Cochise.



No, he doesn't in reality. I'm missing 1k plus post from my regular post count.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I can't see myself entirely leaving the forums as Hiroshi seems to be doing, but I'm not so sure about moderating. I've actually been very busy today, as I'm trying to see if this is something I can keep doing.



Well you could always just go advisor for a while but if you need to leave then by all means choose a replacement and do what you need to do.

I think we can all guess who the replacements will be though.



Vindicare said:


> Bloody hell, Roka has almost as many posts as Cochise.



He lost about 1000 posts remember.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning BD. How's everyone?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Roland, I'm great thanks.

Just posting in the library and such.

How are you?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm good. 

But there's a lot of talk about people leaving. :/


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not going anywhere. :/


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm not going anywhere. :/



Good and it better stay that way at least until you change your avatar.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm doing good Stein, except for the fact I had to type my strategy twice. My fingers are now grinded to the bone 

Other than that, I am pretty bored.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm not going anywhere. :/



I know you won't leave until I leave.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Good and it better stay that way at least until you change your avatar.



Oops. 



Cam said:


> I know you won't leave until I leave.



Yes... that's exactly it...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... that's exactly it...



You can leave now


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

*bored*

Need to finish writing chapter...


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> You can leave now



I'm the opposite of Simon with avatars.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Need to finish writing chapter...


Yes. Yes you do. How long?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

10 minutes.

GO GO GO


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

And while you're waiting on Vindicare, you should take a look at my match.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

While we wait, the Hyaku Shiki piloted by Char vs. the Tallgeese piloted by Zechs.

Discuss.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> While we wait, the Hyaku Shiki piloted by Char vs. the Tallgeese piloted by Zechs.
> 
> Discuss.



Zechs wins because I know who he is, and he sounds like sex.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Neither of those things interest me


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

..am back.

LoL! This day talk is all about leaving, I don't think we talked about anything else. ..anyway, It's Rags POV this time, right? ..it should be interesting, and funny!


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that I have clearly defeated iCare, I challenge another person to a 200-point match. However, a twist: You can use more than one of the same character.

I use 5 Kazekage Gaaras.

Battlefield: Sunakagure, 300 meters.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Zechs wins because I know who he is, and he sounds like sex.





Yes, his name does sound like sex. He probably has the better Mobile Suit to, but I'm not sold on his piloting abilities when compared to Char. Char is awesome.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Now that I have clearly defeated iCare, I challenge another person to a 200-point match. However, a twist: You can use more than one of the same character.
> 
> I use 5 Kazekage Gaaras.
> 
> Battlefield: Sunakagure, 300 meters.


You're on.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Now that I have clearly defeated iCare, I challenge another person to a 200-point match. However, a twist: You can use more than one of the same character.
> 
> I use 5 Kazekage Gaaras.
> 
> Battlefield: Sunakagure, 300 meters.



Firstly lol.

Secondly enough practice matches


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Name your team, Esponer. It's on.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats better being the strongest Doujutsu or being the ultimate Doujutsu?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

There's already 3 practice matches open and no one is looking at them, what's the point in adding another pointless 200 point match on top of that?

It's just pointless.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

It's funny though.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka speaks the truth. Go look at me vs. Katsu, which is actually seriously looking at Jiraiya without Frog Song and Itachi without Amaterasu.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Name your team, Esponer. It's on.


*GOU "There's an Answer to That"

* 2 × Kakuzu [45]
Jiraiya [45]
Deidara [40]
12 × Ino [2]


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίvàтε said:


> It's funny though.



In what way is it funny?

I only see a bunch of pointless matches that are making the section look completely stupid with 200 point matches that is basically just a free for all with high powered ninja which isn't even a real match.

5 Gaara's in the Sand Village?

What the hell is the point in that?


Edit: Clearly no one else actually cares. Fuck it, who wants a 1000point practice match.

Location: The moon(but the ninja's can survive there)
Distance: 10miles


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Let him do his five Kazekage Gaara. I'll recycle the thread once it's finished.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 3, 2008)

ESPONER!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

..and there's even a better answer. 2 ? Post Sasuke's [45], Deidara [40], 2 ? Yamato's [25], Kakashi [25], Tayuya CS2 [8] and Tenten [2].



EDIT: ..look at it as a break, we're having a little fun!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Who wants a 1000point practice match?
Location: The moon(but the ninja's can survive there)
Distance: 10miles
_________________


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll take that!

**


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

I say Pein Rokudou should be worth 70 points when they fight again.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Who wants a 1000point practice match?
> Location: The moon(but the ninja's can survive there)
> Distance: 10miles
> _________________



Pein can for he isn't alive


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

..and I say Madara is worth 200 when he fights again.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright my team is 1000 x Pre Sakura


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh jeez, Esponer was actually serious?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..and I say Madara is worth 200 when he fights again.



And I say Nagato should be over 9000!!! when he fights.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

My team is 1000 × Inari.



EDIT: ..and then I said: Who's Nagato?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

*Strategy against OftViewer*

The GOU (General Offensive Unit) _There's an Answer to That_ is a Murderer-class dedicated warship and one of the most powerful warships in the Culture. It was created by Esponer as 'an answer' to fighting five Kazekage Gaara in the Hidden Sand. The Mind is this GOU named itself "There's an Answer to That" in a display of supreme confidence in her ability to overcome the challenge that required her creation.

Immediately, Deidara will summon the shell of _There's an Answer to That_, which is generally referred to as the C2 dragon. Everyone will then jump on, with the many Ino using their chakra to hold themselves to the dragon's wings.

The Kakuzu will immediately activate the starship's main defensive system: twin _fūton: atsugai _to blow away all attacks, using _raiton: gian_ or _katon: zukkoku_ defensive systems if they feel they are more appropriate. The _There's an Answer to That_ will charge her SAGE Reactor, commanded by Jiraiya.

The starship will immediately turn all weaponry on the Gaara-class battlecruisers. _Shintenshin_ lasers will be used in an attempt to temporarily disable the battlecruisers, allowing the Kakuzu defence systems to turn to attack to back up the heavy firepower of the guided missiles. Once the SAGE Reactor has charged up, it will use its beam cannon to slice through the battlecruiser's defence shields and destroy their cores.

The _There's an Answer to That_ will probably be safe from the battlecruisers' attacks, as there being five of them will not increase the amount of sand available. While lacking in manoeuvrability the Kakuzu-class defence systems should be more than capable of blasting away the battlecruisers' attacks, and the C2 missiles can probably do the same as necessary. If all we do is survive until SAGE weaponry is active, then that's fine. SAGE weaponry will make short work of the battlecruisers.

If anything goes wrong, the Mind will work out a response in-character.

Note: If necessary, the _There's an Answer to That_ will activate its Jiraiya-class sensors to locate the enemy.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> ESPONER!!!!



SUZUMEBACHI!!!!

Your looking alot less b& today.



ρяίv?тε said:


> My team is 1000 ? Inari.



Who in their right mind would use Inari?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel that any response I may give will just dampen the mood created by Esponer's post.

Oh, and we can probably delete some of the frivolous practice matches to draw more attention to the current important ones. Like my match with iCare.

I mean the Master's tourney one, not the epic 200-point one.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

My Dosu-Class Fighter would get murdered by Esponer's fleet.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> Oh jeez, Esponer was actually serious?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _BD Chapter 3_ 



Chapter 3

As the battered car clunked its way into the compound belonging to Pinnacle of Perfection, Ragormha signaled for his men to move forward. TheOftViewer, Lord Genome and Materpillar spread out, guns trained on the vehicle. When all three were in position, he sighed.

?Cyphon, step out of the car, please. There?s been quite enough disruption today.? Slowly, the lieutenant sidled out, glaring daggers at Ragormha as he did so. The second most powerful man in the Pinnacle of Perfection simply wiped his glasses, and gestured for Cyphon to follow him. ?Vyse is not happy with the events of this morning, Cyphon. You left, suddenly and inexplicably, with no orders, and a car-load of men. You return?? He checked his watch with a flourish, ?four hours later, with all but one of the men dead. He wants to ask you some questions.?

At this, Cyphon paused.

?What? directly?? Ragormha ignored him, continuing to the end of the corridor, and placing his hand on a doorknob.

?This way, please,? he said opened the door leading to a large, circular staircase.

The two made their way up side by side, with Ragormha?s trusted subordinates at the rear, and a steadily more nervous Munboy between the two groups. 

?Hey, Ragormha, you know something?? Cyphon, a bored look on his face, had both arms folded behind his head. ?I?m not scared of you, so you can drop the act.? Ragormha, eyes fixed straight ahead, said nothing in response, just continued taking measured steps up the staircase. ?Oi! Didn?t you hear me?? He clapped down a hand on Ragormha?s shoulder, stopping him from continuing, and the mobsters behind them exchanged uneasy glances.

?15,? he said eventually.

?What??

?We are fifteen metres above ground level, Cyphon, and if you do not remove your hand in fifteen seconds, you will end up falling to your death.?

The sound of the large clock set in the wall steadily ticking was the only sound cutting through the silence as the two men glared at one another.

When it reached thirteen, Cyphon let out the breath he was holding and released Ragormha.

?Don?t take it the wrong way ? I just don?t have the time to tell the boss I kicked his secretary?s ass,? he grumbled. But he made sure to keep his distance from the banister and give Ragormha a berth.

At the top of the rather lengthy staircase stood a simple screen door, and Ragormha slid this aside, beckoning for the others to follow him, into the dark, spacious room that lay beyond.
Various items hung in the gloom, wind chimes, globes made of silver and bronze, large gongs and oil paintings, all in neat order.

At the end of the room, a figure sat cross-legged behind a Japanese-style low desk, throwing a small metal bar into the air, then catching it with his left hand. On one side of the desk was a Newton?s Cradle, tapping softly, and on the other, a blank canvas. Behind the figure was a stone, life-size statue of a samurai, blank stare carrying across the room.

?He?s here, Vyse,? Ragormha said, just above a whisper, and the mob boss of the Pinnacle of Perfection looked up. Eyes flashed in the light shining through the doorway.

?Excellent. Take a seat, you two, and Munboy as well. The rest of you, leave.?

As the three sat, Vyse smiled. ?Now, I?ll be blunt today. As you gentlemen are aware, the success of the Pinnacle of Perfection is its discipline. The discipline to follow orders. To. The. Letter. It?s what got us here, it?s what keeps us here. When discipline is not followed, we are no better than Cochise?s rabble of malcontents, you see?? He motioned, and Ragormha stood, and went behind him, taking the sword and scabbard from the stone samurai?s grip. ?Now, Cyphon, I am curious ? why did you disobey orders?? Cyphon paused a bit before answering.

?Boss, I was just? you know? stopping Cochise?s guys? it was for our group?? Vyse sighed, then smiled again.

?I see. Well, your enthusiasm is admirable, Cyphon. However? your capacity for lying is not. Who gave you the order?? Cyphon?s eyes widened, and he gulped.

?Boss, we didn?t do anything wrong, seriously? Roka?s dead, boss! One of Cochise?s top guys, dead! And, and we captured their Blenderpia contact ? he?s still in the car, and?? Without warning, Vyse threw the bar upwards, with a spin added to it, then grabbed his sword. Drawing and stabbing in a single motion, he pierced the bar straight down the centre, and continued on, driving it between Munboy?s eyes.

?Your excuses are pathetic, Cyphon. I cannot stand pathetic performances anywhere. Find Spiteful, and tell him that he has 48 hours to deal with the mess he has made, or else I will have the both of you killed him. You may go.? Cyphon hurriedly scrambled from the room.

Ragormha took the sword from Vyse when it was offered to him, and sheathed it.

?His actions will have severe repercussions, Vyse ? Cochise has been looking for an excuse for all-out war for months. Now he has one.?

?Indeed. But then again, I?ve been looking for an excuse to get rid of him, as well. Inform the lieutenants around the city of the situation, and send Spiteful on a recruiting drive.?

?More manpower, Vyse? We have the advantage in weapons and discipline, I don?t think we need to outnumber our foe.?

?It?s not that,? Vyse snapped. ?I have bigger ambitions, Ragormha, than winning a simple gang fight. Now, get to work. I want our men ready to fight, die and kill by tomorrow.?

?Yes sir,? Ragormha snapped off a crisp salute and turned to leave. As he often did at such times, he assessed the percentage of victory for the Pinnacle of Perfection at this time. Reaching a conclusion, he paused, wiped his glasses, and carried on. It was very rare for him to find a 50% chance either way as a plausible solution.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2008)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Vindicare again. 

Epic chapter is epic. Vyse got one of the best character designs in this fanfic for sure, Munboy just got roflstomped, lol. Can't wait for the next chapter. :3


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I knew it would turn out this way but I no longer care.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty cool. 

And now we wait for more.


----------



## Distracted (Sep 3, 2008)

I miss this place. I've been hopping onto the forum whenever I happen to have a spare moment... which as you can tell is sporadic at best...

So when did this BD fanfic start guys? I feel so... newbish... it's... foreign to me.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha ha Nice. I love this Fanfic. I think I'm a Ragorhma fan.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Distracted said:


> I miss this place. I've been hopping onto the forum whenever I happen to have a spare moment... which as you can tell is sporadic at best...
> 
> So when did this BD fanfic start guys? I feel so... newbish... it's... foreign to me.



It started about a week or so ago. Myself and Vindicare decided to do a joint project and this is the outcome.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Stein, how'd you go about getting a name change?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Stein, how'd you go about getting a name change?



You can't just now because the name change thread is closed.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Distracted said:


> I miss this place. I've been hopping onto the forum whenever I happen to have a spare moment... which as you can tell is sporadic at best...
> 
> So when did this BD fanfic start guys? I feel so... newbish... it's... foreign to me.


Get on AIM!


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah....I see. Thanks! I was wondering if I could space the Roland and Alderas, since most people still call me RolandAlderas when Roland is fine.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Distracted said:


> I miss this place. I've been hopping onto the forum whenever I happen to have a spare moment... which as you can tell is sporadic at best...
> 
> So when did this BD fanfic start guys? I feel so... newbish... it's... foreign to me.



I missed you


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanna be mentioned man. 

You'll make me epic in this fanfic, yes you will.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

In b4 he disappears again.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

He's already gone.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

His dot thing was still green when I posted that.  

But yea,he's a one post bandit now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

It sucks


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 3, 2008)

hello all did I miss anything important while I was in class.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Sup everyone.

Fanfic was epic as always. 

Stein - I installed a new router today so we should test it with some Halo later.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you all think


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Fanfic was epic as always.
> 
> Stein - I installed a new router today so we should test it with some Halo later.



Sure, I'm game for that. Just inform me in here and I'll be one.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What do you all think



Am I meant to laugh or what?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool. I am going to eat and then possible workout and then I should be game. I just hope the new router doesn't fail


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Cool. I am going to eat and then possible workout and then I should be game. I just hope the new router doesn't fail



Have you played in the map black out?

Can I join, I just found a way to get free gold accounts(via making new profiles).


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I might do some weights before I play, we'll see.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Muboy - Anyone is welcome to play if they get online. As long as I like you IRL 

But I usually get along with most people anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Muboy - Anyone is welcome to play if they get online. As long as I like you IRL
> 
> But I usually get along with most people anyway.



my account is PrimeMonkeyKing


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok. When I get on I will send a request.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

A challenger appears!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you any good Munboy?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

He'll be at least better than me


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking at telegrams it would seem that this chapter will not be anything fun to read. The one after should contain something more interesting.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Are you any good Munboy?



I'm quite talented.



Dr.Stein said:


> He'll be at least better than me



We'll see.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really love you all.

Read, don't be mad at me:



> All today, I talked to a very close friend about this problem. He knows me very well, and he told me that I shouldn?t give it up: as it is who I am: a manga loving individual? He said that with all the things I?m going through right now, I may have made a rash decision?
> 
> After talking to him, I have to say that he convinced me. I was very pissed off yesterday from multiple things, and I was PMSing on top of everything else that was going on.  The conclusion that I reached is that during the fall semester I may not be on as much as I am very very busy, but I?ll still get on when I have the time.  When it comes winter, I?ll be way more active and have more time to work on the issues that I raised previously as well as to get back to enjoying the forums?
> 
> ...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Looking at telegrams it would seem that this chapter will not be anything fun to read. The one after should contain something more interesting.



Exactly what I thought.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm quite talented.
> 
> We'll see.



Yes, we will see.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I really love you all.
> 
> Read, don't be mad at me:



Are you staying as a mod or what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi's back?........


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I really love you all.
> 
> Read, don't be mad at me:



My wishful thinking came true you're staying



Dr.Stein said:


> Yes, we will see.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

OH MY DEAR LORD

A girl that I'm currently trying to sex just told me that she's going to get checked out for STD's tomorrow. Just in case.

That's highly unattractive!


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

If your staying Hiro... 

And by all means, be less active. Don't be a mod. Just visit us once in a while, and not Distracted's 1 post attack. Cos that's depressing. 



Dr.Stein said:


> OH MY DEAR LORD
> 
> A girl that I'm currently trying to sex just told me that she's going to get checked out for STD's tomorrow. Just in case.
> 
> That's highly unattractive!





Ahahahahaha. That's bloody hilarious. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
Crabs?
Gino - Bounce says:
Aids?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
No not crabs
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Or AIDS
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
You don't tell anyone this OKAY


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

HIROSHI! 

I'm pretty sure everyone would understand if you'd rather not be a mod. Just relax and be a normal member.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I've like not told anyone
Gino - Bounce says:
What then?
Gino - Bounce says:
Herpes?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
It's not funny


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
PLease please please plase don't tell anyone
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I'll be forever in your debt
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
If you don't tell anyone
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I would actually go commit suicide if anyone found out


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
I won't tell anyone
Gino - Bounce says:

"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
 
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
You don't seem to be taking that seriously


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka how dare you betray STD girl.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_lol

That's pretty bad. I just have to worry about a clit piercing. I should be fucking her by tomorrow, though._


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
I won't tell anyone
Gino - Bounce says:
Who would I tell?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I don't know? 
Gino - Bounce says:
Gareth most likely
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
It would just kill me if you did
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
You won't though eh?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Please?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Robert?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

And here you are, telling us. Granted, we don't know who she is, but... still!

Maybe you should rethink your list of ladies you want to sleep with. I think that one might need to be removed.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka first my name now my avatar


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi is staying?!


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_If she's clean, fuck her. 

And hope she's on the pill. Condoms suck._


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Maybe you should rethink your list of ladies you want to sleep with. I think that one might need to be removed.



Unless he has protection which reduces his chances


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
Hi  
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Please?
Gino - Bounce says:
Of course I won't
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Thank you  
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I don't even know if it's like that
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
*It could be 'cause he was a bit ... rough last time  
*

She kicked my ass, she brought up how her sex was. Damn it, she knows I want to fuck her.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I am. I deleted MSN in my fury, so once I re-install it I will message you. Especially you, Roka!


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_It's okay. It seems to turn her on, Roka._


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Oh right sorry 
Gino - Bounce says:
Lmao
Gino - Bounce says:
No it's fine
Gino - Bounce says:
I'd just rather not here about how your sex was
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
eep
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I'll shut up
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I was just trying to make me sound less ... infected
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
S'pose I failed  


She's evil I tell you, EVIL GENIUS.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka and his std ridden hoes. 

You better be careful with him Hiroshi.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Yes, I am. I deleted MSN in my fury, so once I re-install it I will message you. Especially you, Roka!



Cool, if you feel like it.




MSN CONVO

"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Man, you're pissing yourself laughing and I'm like close to tears about it all
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Haha
Gino - Bounce says:
No I'm not
Gino - Bounce says:
I just find it amusing


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

When do we play halo?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Whenever I decide the time is right.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Halo sucks. It's boring.

Play real vidja games. _


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When do we play halo?



Whenever I stop talking to this girl.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

God, Roka. Now I understand why women love me. I know how to be compassionate! I just didn't realise how bad some people were at it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Whenever I decide the time is right.



OK, let me know when you're ready, till then its back to Rainboy 6 Vegas 2(if you played me in this game I'd pwn  everyone like hell).


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Your the evil genius Roka. Granted not at her level but...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> OK, let me know when you're ready, till then its back to Rainboy 6 Vegas 2(if you played me in this game I'd pwn  everyone like hell).



I'd kick your ass at that game son, if I had played it in the last few months.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _Halo sucks. It's boring.
> 
> Play real vidja games. _



You must just suck at it. 



Esponer said:


> God, Roka. Now I understand why women love me. I know how to be compassionate! I just didn't realise how bad some people were at it.



Translation: Pimp'n ain't easy!


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> God, Roka. Now I understand why women love me. I know how to be compassionate! I just didn't realise how bad some people were at it.





I'd never betray someone's trust, but hey.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> God, Roka. Now I understand why women love me. I know how to be compassionate! I just didn't realise how bad some people were at it.



I'm compassionate too.....unless I drink or smoke....



Dr.Stein said:


> Whenever I stop talking to this girl.



At least she is talking to you and not trying to kill you because you didn't call her after that night.....then slept with her friend by accident during a booze party.......


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> God, Roka. Now I understand why women love me. I know how to be compassionate! I just didn't realise how bad some people were at it.



_It was a game. She was hinting to him that he may have no worries.

At least that's how I saw it. _


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I'd kick your ass at that game son, if I had played it in the last few months.



Is it now

When it comes to Rainbow 6 I'm a pwning machine.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
So yeah
Gino - Bounce says:
Who's your next victim then?
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Who d'you think?
Gino - Bounce says:
I don't know...
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Awh c'mon I thought that would be obvious
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
haha
Gino - Bounce says:
HMm
Gino - Bounce says:
Who do you talk to?
Gino - Bounce says:
I mean, it's not like you tell me anything
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
Haha
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
You're the only one I've told about this
"Staring at the ceiling .... wishing she was somewhere else instead." says:
I talk to you about a lot of things


Just as planned.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Stein. I am ready for Halo.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Stein. I am ready for Halo.



Me too....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka!

God, you're so inconsiderate.
*shakes head and laughs again*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

BUSY RIGHT NOW


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously... We need a plan to prod TheOftViewer and Distracted to start posting more. 

And what the hell happened to PoP?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

...Why me specifically?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Chyphon lets have a match whilst we wait for Roka.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> ...Why me specifically?



Because you don't post enough, and your one of my favourite posters.

Granted it wasn't like this today.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I say we all post flirty conversations with ladies here as we have them.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Chyphon lets have a match whilst we wait for Roka.



Nope, you spelled my name wrong. 

Hold on. I am going to workout a little first.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn it.

She called me her friend.

It's over, I'm cutting her loose and moving onto another girl.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Okay, I say we all post flirty conversations with ladies here as we have them.



I'll join soon after 1 stops trying to kill me.




Cyphon said:


> Nope, you spelled my name wrong.
> 
> Hold on. I am going to workout a little first.



OK.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Damn it.
> 
> She called me her friend.
> 
> It's over, I'm cutting her loose and moving onto another girl.



Ouch. You've been put into the 'friend zone' from which there is no escape.

EDIT: Hi everyone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

*snicker*
hehheh

Edit:
My strat is now up! It features lazy (but epic)

Mihawk! Don't look!







rapeblitz


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Ouch. You've been put into the 'friend zone' from which there is no escape.



You seem to speak from experience.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually she asked me to meet up with her tomorrow but she also said she likes me a lot as a friend because she can trust me.

She's just broken up with a boyfriend who cheated on her twice so trust issues is something she might have.

I'm not sure whether I'm still able to get in here or if I should cut ties with it and leave it at friendship.

Advice?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

build her trust and leave your options open.
It really depends how much you like her.
Just don't try to take advantage of her now, 'cause it'll lock you out for good.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> You seem to speak from experience.



 Maybe.



Dr.Stein said:


> Actually she asked me to meet up with her tomorrow but she also said she likes me a lot as a friend because she can trust me.
> 
> She's just broken up with a boyfriend who cheated on her twice so trust issues is something she might have.
> 
> ...



Eh . . . I don't know about you, but if I got close to her, with all her trust issues, and then betrayed that, I would feel horrible. If you did happen to sleep with her, what are your plans for after? A relationship?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Actually she asked me to meet up with her tomorrow but she also said she likes me a lot as a friend because she can trust me.
> 
> She's just broken up with a boyfriend who cheated on her twice so trust issues is something she might have.
> 
> ...



I'm just about the worst person for advice. Both times I've fallen in love it's ended pretty shittly. I'm _still_ trying to understand if it was my fault or not. Even if she _did_ cheat on me with my best friend, there must have been a reason. No way in hell did I fall in love with someone who'd do it for kicks. Well at least from what I knew of her... Perhaps I never really did...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Gino - Bounce says:
Kirsty
Gino - Bounce says:
Marry me?
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
maybe
Gino - Bounce says:
Why only maybe?
Gino - Bounce says:
Is this because of Gordon?
Gino - Bounce says:
Do I have to kill him first?
Gino - Bounce says:
I'll fight him to the death in an arena, in manly hand to hand combat
Gino - Bounce says:
Whoever wins you'll marry right?
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
can it wait till i am like 20?
Gino - Bounce says:
Well yeah
Gino - Bounce says:
But you need to promise  
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
if i promise surely you cant object to one teeny condition
Gino - Bounce says:
What is that condition?
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
that the arena has to be the gladiators arena
Gino - Bounce says:
Sure but can't we just skip that bit and get married?
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
fraid not
Gino - Bounce says:
But but
Kirsty - hot kiss wont you tell me what you miss boy says:
gladiators battle it must be
Gino - Bounce says:
I love you
Gino - Bounce says:
Isn't my love enough?
Gino - Bounce says:
I would never love another <3


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah, damn....
now Han's depressed...


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

The 'friend zone' is an imaginary barrier which allows inadequate men to explain to themselves why women they're interested in don't appear interested in reciprocating their feelings. I've once or twice been tempted to call on the 'friend zone' phenomenon, back when I was younger, but I don't believe in it anymore.

As for me,

(08:37:54 PM) Esponer: What's the plan now?
(08:39:24 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Keep talking to him, maybe meet once in a while and I move on.
(08:40:26 PM) Esponer: <nods>
(08:41:31 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Good plan?
(08:43:00 PM) Esponer: Seems so. What about the other two?
(08:46:56 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Stuart. Talk to him when he comes back from London.
(08:47:04 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Joe. Wait until October.
(08:47:57 PM) Esponer: Oh, and what about my desire for you, darling?
(08:49:01 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: When do you want me to come over?
(08:49:17 PM) Esponer: ...I was kidding, you know.
(08:49:33 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: ...As was I!


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Gino - Bounce says:
> Kirsty
> Gino - Bounce says:
> Marry me?
> ...



So you are serious about this then?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

and now we're getting strange, somewhat romantic convos from roka...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer - It started nice but had a fail ending.

I don't have convos over the internet, I do it in person, so that if I plan for sex, I get it. Humor is the key. I make them laugh and they want to be around me. Then when they are around me, they begin to feel emotions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still knda wondering how we started giving relationship advice...


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I'm just about the worst person for advice. Both times I've fallen in love it's ended pretty shittly. I'm _still_ trying to understand if it was my fault or not. Even if she _did_ cheat on me with my best friend, there must have been a reason. No way in hell did I fall in love with someone who'd do it for kicks. Well at least from what I knew of her... Perhaps I never really did...


So I want a 25 point character as support for Jiraiya. What do you reckon: Kakashi, or Gai?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> So you are serious about this then?



I totally would, she's hot, smart, artistic and actually understands me.


> The 'friend zone' is an imaginary barrier which allows inadequate men to explain to themselves why women they're interested in don't appear interested in reciprocating their feelings. I've once or twice been tempted to call on the 'friend zone' phenomenon, back when I was younger, but I don't believe in it anymore.



This is what I see as truth. The friend zone while imaginary acts as a very real barrier, not believing in it's power is half the battle.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ouch, Simon. Ouch.



Anyway, I suppose it doesn't really matter. I'm as happy as can be with my girlfriend. She definitely made my birthday yesterday the most memorable that I have ever had.

So the friend zone thing is a non-issue.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> Ah, damn....
> now Han's depressed...



Depressed? No I've gotten over it. Self pitying? No. I want to know so I simply don't make the same mistakes. That's it. So one day I do fall in love again, I can do it rite.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Esponer - It started nice but had a fail ending.


The trick to flirting, I think, is implying things and then calling them off and changing the topic. I may have been able to go further, but why?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> So I want a 25 point character as support for Jiraiya. What do you reckon: Kakashi, or Gai?



That's esponer for you.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> So I want a 25 point character as support for Jiraiya. What do you reckon: Kakashi, or Gai?



Kakashi would be the typical. Well rounded, has a super attack etc...

But you should trial Gai. He'd be extremely useful for buying time if your fighting a top tier opponent via the 6th Gate. And buying time is needed when you play Jiraiya. Give it a go.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> The trick to flirting, I think, is implying things and then calling them off and changing the topic. I may have been able to go further, but why?



Apparently I don't know how to flirt. I come across as wanting to be friends with everyone, and not being interested romantically.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> The trick to flirting, I think, is implying things and then calling them off and changing the topic. I may have been able to go further, but why?



Well it would seem you wanted it to, unless your are just flirting for the sport of it.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Chainer said:


> Ouch, Simon. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you.

And since I actually like you, a genuine happy birthday (late, but hey, I didn't know!).


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Depressed? No I've gotten over it. Self pitying? No. I want to know so I simply don't make the same mistakes. That's it. So one day I do fall in love again, I can do it rite.



That's the spirit.
Me, I'm taking a break from the dating game, until my 2 freinds can get over this stupid girl who's playing them against each other. Their freindship is ruined, and being caught in the middle sucks


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going home to where I have no power. No, nothing. DS batteries are charged, and I have candles to read by. The rain is pouring right now, as it has been the past few days.

HOOORAY


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy belated Chainer, although I believe I said happy birthday the other day.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Why is it everyones' birthday around this time?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> And since I actually like you, a genuine happy birthday (late, but hey, I didn't know!).



Yeah . . . it took a while, and it was rocky, but made the relationship ever stronger for it.

And thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Why is it everyones' birthday around this time?



It's *birthday season!!!*


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Pity me you assholes.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> It's *birthday season!!!*



It's _my_ season! My birthday was first, damn it!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm going home to where I have no power. No, nothing. DS batteries are charged, and I have candles to read by. The rain is pouring right now, as it has been the past few days.
> 
> HOOORAY



That's crap but at least you have candles. For some odd reason I <3 Candles and reading by candlelight makes me feel at peace with the world.



masamune1 said:


> Why is it everyones' birthday around this time?



Cold winters


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm going home to where I have no power. No, nothing. DS batteries are charged, and I have candles to read by. The rain is pouring right now, as it has been the past few days.
> 
> HOOORAY



DS can be fun. 

Hopefully you get power soon.

And aperantly, UKTV History is my most watched channel. God damn addictive WW1 and WW2 documentaries.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol, Cochise.

Sorry about your situation. I hope you can enjoy your candle light reading and DS

When is your power supposed to be returned?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Apparently I don't know how to flirt. I come across as wanting to be friends with everyone, and not being interested romantically.


Well, do you make flirty comments every now and then? (You have to know when and how, though.) In person, eye contact's really important.

Which reminds me:

(10:03:59 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Actually, I'm warming to meaningless sex. It fits my pretty much meaningless life.
(10:04:11 PM) Esponer: Well you have my address.
(10:04:12 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: Well get catching up on your sleep.
(10:05:43 PM) It's all over now, baby blue: ...Not related to a possible need for sleep before I come over.



Cyphon said:


> Well it would seem you wanted it to, unless your are just flirting for the sport of it.


Oh with this one it's just sport.



The Observer said:


> That's the spirit.
> Me, I'm taking a break from the dating game, until my 2 freinds can get over this stupid girl who's playing them against each other. Their freindship is ruined, and being caught in the middle sucks


Sounds like an interesting situation, at least. I'd love to hear more: relationship drama's always fun to hear about. I'm on hiatus from serious dating too, though I'm playing nonserious by ear.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Simon, that isn't pity.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> It's _my_ season! My birthday was first, damn it!





Where did you get the sparkles from?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Sounds like an interesting situation, at least. I'd love to hear more: relationship drama's always fun to hear about. I'm on hiatus from serious dating too, though I'm playing nonserious by ear.



As I said before, it really, *really* sucks. They won't talk to each other, both expect me to support them, and are lavishing her with attention and gifts. She loves it, and I think takes a kind of sadistic pleasure in my suffering.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Goodbye guys.

Candles <3


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Where did you get the sparkles from?



From a contest weeks ago.

My birthday was on the 1st, and that's what's important right now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

You know what's great.

My family is going on holiday in like 3 weeks.

We're moving house like next week.

So I'll have a free house for 2 weeks where I can have women over to "watch movies".


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> As I said before, it really, *really* sucks. They won't talk to each other, both expect me to support them, and are lavishing her with attention and gifts. She loves it, and I think takes a kind of sadistic pleasure in my suffering.



Typical femme fatale.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Stein, Halo anytime before night falls upon me?

Later Cochise, I pity you.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

I love to watch movies, can I come over to.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> As I said before, it really, *really* sucks. They won't talk to each other, both expect me to support them, and are lavishing her with attention and gifts. She loves it, and I think takes a kind of sadistic pleasure in my suffering.


She sounds like an absolute terror. What is it that the other two are attracted to about her? Are you immune to it?



Cochise said:


> Simon, that isn't pity.


?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Stein, Halo anytime before night falls upon me?
> 
> Later Cochise, I pity you.



What about PrimeMonkeyKing?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> From a contest weeks ago.
> 
> My birthday was on the 1st, and that's what's important right now.



You were in the earlier tournaments right?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Goodbye guys.
> 
> Candles <3



Later man, good luck!

Candles pek


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What about PrimeMonkeyKing?



Of course. I am going to load up in a few minutes.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Stein, Halo anytime before night falls upon me?
> 
> Later Cochise, I pity you.



I was waiting for you to finish working out.

You add Munboy, I'll get on now.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

I might be getting Xbox live again. If I do I'll enjoy sucking at Halo vs you guys!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

We will be glad to have you Hung, except I wasn't included on your original list of people you enjoy on here.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, it'll be good. 

We can make a clan 

But yeah, going off for a while guys. 
I'll be back on before sleep.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> ?



I have no power and it's raining, alot. Aren't you supposed to read all the post as a Moderator?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> We will be glad to have you Hung, except I wasn't included on your original list of people you enjoy on here.





I like you... But I haven't really spoken to you that much. It's pretty much that simple.

Poner was right. I should give others a chance. But not these sucky newbs, sans The Observer, Chainer, Katsu, Roland and if Munboy counts then him too.

The rest suck.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Remember this is just another profile I made so I won't have to pay for a gold account.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Remember this is just another profile I made so I won't have to pay for a gold account.





I couldn't be arsed to do that. I'd just pay. But if you can, more power to you.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I like you... But I haven't really spoken to you that much. It's pretty much that simple.
> 
> Poner was right. I should give others a chance. But not these sucky newbs, sans The Observer, Chainer, Katsu, Roland and if Munboy counts then him too.
> 
> The rest suck.



 I like you to then.

I believe you named all of the new people in your list.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I like you to then.
> 
> I believe you named all of the new people in your list.



I mean the other tournament newbs. This is only place, this thread, in which has yet to be infected with retards. It's just dumb luck that the ones I like came here.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Who is the jewish prince?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> She sounds like an absolute terror. What is it that the other two are attracted to about her? Are you immune to it?



She *is* pretty hott. I liked her too, at first, but I was already flirting with some other girls when my freinds struck up a chat with her. Then I saw how much of a bitch she was.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> She *is* pretty hott. I liked her too, at first, but I was already flirting with some other girls when my freinds struck up a chat with her. Then I saw how much of a bitch she was.


Some women seem to have an amazing power to attract men to them. I know: I've met two of them, and fell for both. Damn me. It's not too bad when it happens to someone 'good' ?  they become a bit corrupted by their power but don't become pure evil.

But the bad ones...

So, if she kissed you, what would you do?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

go with it for a sec, remeber what I'm doing, and punch her in the gut.
It would be fun.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

All i heard was dating, hot girl, and 2 girls and came running. Whats the hot topic?


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_So, the BD is actually quite good with the opposite sex.

Odd. Aren't we nerds?

By the way, off phone with the girl (she talks too fucking much) and she commented no less than five times that she likes her boobs.

And that she's looking for casual sex.

And I see the rest of you are having luck._


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> go with it for a sec, remeber what I'm doing, and punch her in the gut.
> It would be fun.



But your friends would insist that you kissed her, and then hate you. I bet. I've met a girl like this before. I escaped he clutches before anything happened, but seriously, you can do some dumb things if you fall for a girl like that.



Kyon said:


> _So, the BD is actually quite good with the opposite sex.
> 
> Odd. Aren't we nerds?_



Yeah, but I'm not Canadian on top of that.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Casual sex and a girl who talked about boobs for 5 minutes. Marry her.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _So, the BD is actually quite good with the opposite sex.
> 
> Odd. Aren't we nerds?
> 
> ...


Oh, have fun!

So, serious question.

I've been chatting to my _previous_ ex-girlfriend a lot lately. (I've dated twice, the last time for four years and the time before that for three months.) Yes, dating her was a long time ago. We've been speaking on the phone and such for hours and confiding, and, well, she's one of those two women I mentioned who... attract people.

She might have caught me again. Just a little. And since I know her quite well, I can read her and she's acting somewhat interested in me (while also saying, as quoted earlier, that she's into casual sex). So. It'd be a bad idea pursuing it, wouldn't it...?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys you see that thread about what happened to gameboy?

If not look in the blender its lulzy


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Oh, have fun!



Ah Poner. I forgot to mention but my whole "sleeping around" gimmick has finally stopped. And I'm not looking for a deep relationship either. So.,. My porn files have been steadily increasing.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

Creator said:


> Casual sex and a girl who talked about boobs for 5 minutes. Marry her.



_She's about a D. I like._



			
				Simon said:
			
		

> Oh, have fun!



_You too, by the looks of it. _



> So, serious question.
> 
> I've been chatting to my previous ex-girlfriend a lot lately. (I've dated twice, the last time for four years and the time before that for three months.) Yes, dating her was a long time ago. We've been speaking on the phone and such for hours and confiding, and, well, she's one of those two women I mentioned who... attract people.
> 
> She might have caught me again. Just a little. And since I know her quite well, I can read her and she's acting somewhat interested in me (while also saying, as quoted earlier, that she's into casual sex). So. It'd be a bad idea pursuing it, wouldn't it...?



_Yes, that is a very bad idea. Choose your fuck buddies wisely.

Listen to Kardinal and Akon. She's dangerous._


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _She's about a D. I like._



Shes a D and enjoys casual sex, and your still here posting, explain why.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Hey guys you see that thread about what happened to gameboy?
> 
> If not look in the blender its lulzy



Not that, to me at least, the GB name means alot but... He was one of the few stains on the GB name that should not be there. Seriously. UG and GB in their prime were actually funny... Now though...


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Neither of us can get to each other's places today. 

Tomorrow, though...

What's really cool is that she's super hot and I'm super not. Every nerd's dream. 

Other than a fuckload of anime/video games. I'd probably still take the girl, though._


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

More people should vote in my match with iCare. There's only been 2 votes so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> So, serious question.
> 
> I've been chatting to my _previous_ ex-girlfriend a lot lately. (I've dated twice, the last time for four years and the time before that for three months.) Yes, dating her was a long time ago. We've been speaking on the phone and such for hours and confiding, and, well, she's one of those two women I mentioned who... attract people.
> 
> She might have caught me again. Just a little. And since I know her quite well, I can read her and she's acting somewhat interested in me (while also saying, as quoted earlier, that she's into casual sex). So. It'd be a bad idea pursuing it, wouldn't it...?



It is indeed a bad idea. But sometimes you just can't control yourself, now matter how stupid you _know_ it is. But it'd try not to do it if I were you.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _Neither of us can get to each other's places today.
> 
> Tomorrow, though...
> 
> ...



Lucky bugger.  The most luck i have with girls is when they confide quite a bit in me. Alway the trusting guy friend, never the boyfriend.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_I'd say that one day a girl will open up her vagina to you, but I won't make any promises.

Maybe they think you're gay?_


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _I'd say that one day a girl will open up her vagina to you, but I won't make any promises.
> 
> Maybe they think you're gay?_



Impossible. They know i am straight. Although i do act a bit gay. But thats purely fun.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _What's really cool is that she's super hot and I'm super not. Every nerd's dream. _


What score out of 10 is she?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> What score out of 10 is she?



Let me guess: an 8.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously who is the jewish prince?


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Let me guess: an 8.



An 8? 

If shes blonde, shes almost a perfect 10.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Creator said:


> An 8?
> 
> If shes blonde, shes almost a perfect 10.



You must have alot of tens. 

Seriously my tens are sparse. I've never once actually known someone who I'd give a ten too.

Did anyone have a telecrush when they were younger? When I was like 14 or so, Catherine Zeta Jones just seriously did it for me. Still does, but she's getting older now. 

How the hell she is anyway Welsh however, is quite beyond me.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> You must have alot of tens.
> 
> Seriously my tens are sparse. I've never once actually known someone who I'd give a ten too.
> 
> ...



If a girl is a blonde and a 8/9, she gets a 1/2 point bonus automatically. 

When i was young i was more concerned with video games. Still am.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Creator said:


> If a girl is a blonde and a 8/9, she gets a 1/2 point bonus automatically.
> 
> When i was young i was more concerned with video games. Still am.





Video games used to the bane of my world. I was waaay to addicted. Not like that anymore though.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Video games used to the bane of my world. I was waaay to addicted. Not like that anymore though.



I am still addicted to video games.  And if a girl is hot, and adores video game, then i pray you marry her, because shes one of a kind.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Creator said:


> I am still addicted to video games.  And if a girl is hot, and adores video game, then i pray you marry her, because shes one of a kind.



Entirely true, that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh shit the GB closed down


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_A score out of 10, Simon?

About a 9.8. I sparsely give 10s out, but I'm tempted for this girl.

And I'm like a 2, so this is really surprising._


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Oh shit the GB closed down



WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_GB?

NOOO!_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Mods be hatin


And were not closed they just locked us


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

No, it didn't. It's just Naruko cleaning the shit up. Man I remember when GB didn't have shit heads in it and when it was funny. UG was too, but it still had ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in it.


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _A score out of 10, Simon?
> 
> About a 9.8. I sparsely give 10s out, but I'm tempted for this girl.
> 
> And I'm like a 2, so this is really surprising._



How the hell did you manage that?  Clearly your personality or loyal must be off the bloody chart.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Kyon...
I'm impressed.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_I don't think my scale is off. I found a girl on Google with about the same body as the girl, but I can't post her here. There are some naughty bits showing. 

All I will say is search "D Cup Blonde", safesearch off, first page, top row, 4th from the left. 

As for me, I'm assuming you guys know what I look like. I have no idea how this happened._


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _I don't think my scale is off. I found a girl on Google with about the same body as the girl, but I can't post her here. There are some naughty bits showing.
> 
> All I will say is search "D Cup Blonde", safesearch off, first page, top row, 4th from the left.
> 
> As for me, I'm assuming you guys know what I look like. I have no idea how this happened._



I have yet to know what you look like.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

playing random music on xbox live creeping out cyphon


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I don't know what you look like but good job Kyon


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyon said:


> _I don't think my scale is off. I found a girl on Google with about the same body as the girl, but I can't post her here. There are some naughty bits showing.
> 
> All I will say is search "D Cup Blonde", safesearch off, first page, top row, 4th from the left.
> 
> As for me, I'm assuming you guys know what I look like. I have no idea how this happened._



All i can say is congrats you lucky bugger.  

Wait, is she blonde?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember kyon from his video strat.

Even if he did it completly wrog


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Quick question you all before I go to bed. So now that we know Sasuke has the same MS Jutsu's as Itachi, exactly how will Susanoo work? I mean he does not have Yata's Mirror or the Sword of Totsuka. Exactly what else does Susanoo do?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

It stands there and looks funny.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Quick question you all before I go to bed. So now that we know Sasuke has the same MS Jutsu's as Itachi, exactly how will Susanoo work? I mean he does not have Yata's Mirror or the Sword of Totsuka. Exactly what else does Susanoo do?



Kills you


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Quick question you all before I go to bed. So now that we know Sasuke has the same MS Jutsu's as Itachi, exactly how will Susanoo work? I mean he does not have Yata's Mirror or the Sword of Totsuka. Exactly what else does Susanoo do?


...does he not have them? If he has _susano'o_...


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_Thanks, everyone, and yes Creator.

stfu, ZS.

Sasuke would logically have those if he has susano'o...

Here's a pic, guys. I'm thinking more 1 range._


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> ...does he not have them? If he has _susano'o_...



As far as I can tell no. It seems to me as though Itachi actively went out and found them. I mean Zetsu, who had never before seen Susanoo, still knew of the Sword of Totsuka and Yata's Mirror.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 3, 2008)

_They're legendary.

Susano'o is hidden and a secret.

Or something. _


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2008)

To address Susano'o is there any manga proof Sasuke can summon the Susano'o. 

I dont think there is, so that question doesn arise until Sasuke actually summons it.

Thats what i think. 



Kyon said:


> _Thanks, everyone, and yes Creator._



That means shes a perfect 10. :Arg 

Congrats.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

The sword nd mirror are clearly items that dont come with Susano-o since people actually look for them.

So unless Itachi gave it to him, i doubt it.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> As far as I can tell no. It seems to me as though Itachi actively went out and found them. I mean Zetsu, who had never before seen Susanoo, still knew of the Sword of Totsuka and Yata's Mirror.


It's a strange topic: what really is _susano'o_ anyway? Does it not make sense that even if Itachi 'attached' those to _susano'o_, that Sasuke would still have them if he could cast it? Though that still leaves the question of what _susano'o_ is alone.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> It's a strange topic: what really is _susano'o_ anyway? Does it not make sense that even if Itachi 'attached' those to _susano'o_, that Sasuke would still have them if he could cast it? *Though that still leaves the question of what susano'o is alone.*



A piece of crap?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm using bots on xbox live


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> It's a strange topic: what really is _susano'o_ anyway? Does it not make sense that even if Itachi 'attached' those to _susano'o_, that Sasuke would still have them if he could cast it? Though that still leaves the question of what _susano'o_ is alone.



_Susano-o_ pretty much seems to be a semi-existent being with no real physical form. It reminds me most of the _Shinigami_ summoned to use _Shiki Fujin_.

And the fact that people have searched for it doesn't necessarily mean they don't come with _Susano-o_. It's like people searching for legendary hidden treasures. You chase after it because you heard a legend or story about it, when in all reality it ends up being unattainable, as Orochimaru ended up finding out.

Also, both the _Sword of Totsuka_ and _Yata's Mirror_ also seem to be semi-existent. When the sword slices, it doesn't cleave. It seems to go through the enemy without making any injuries, and instead seals them in an everlasting genjutsu. Also, two weapons of that size don't seem as though they can be wielded by something else. They're a perfect fit for _Susano-o_.

That was my two cents.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Totsuka beheaded every head of Orochimaru's _yamata_ – it definitely had a physical effect.

_Susano'o_ seemed more like a machine than a life, to me. I wondered if it was supposed to be a manifestation of Itachi, somehow, rather than a summoning.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Totsuka beheaded every head of Orochimaru's _yamata_ – it definitely had a physical effect.



Wow, I feel completely stupid now. I just remembered that when you posted. 



Esponer said:


> _Susano'o_ seemed more like a machine than a life, to me. I wondered if it was supposed to be a manifestation of Itachi, somehow, rather than a summoning.



Perhaps. It seemed to fade out as Itachi's life started to fade as well. It seems to have an effect on the user, and the strength of the user seems to determine how powerful it is. From full strength, to nearly fading away as the user's life did the same.

Hopefully, more about it is revealed.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Totsuka beheaded every head of Orochimaru's _yamata_ ? it definitely had a physical effect.
> 
> _Susano'o_ seemed more like a machine than a life, to me. I wondered if it was supposed to be a manifestation of Itachi, somehow, rather than a summoning.



Susano'o is just chakra physically manipulated in an advanced manner


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Susano'o is just chakra physically manipulated in an advanced manner



Like the chakra ghosts that came out of Tayuya's ogres mouths?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Death-kun said:


> Like the chakra ghosts that came out of Tayuya's ogres mouths?



Like the chakra used in Rasengan


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

What I wonder, is what about sasuke controlling it.
Remember when Naruto first summoned gamabunta?
It didn't respect him, didn't take orders from him.
would susano'o be the same?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Susanoo is an MS technique. I don't think it really has a mind of its own. It seems it may be fully controlled by the will of the user.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

The sword was probably used spatial manipulation to harm those snake heads seeing as the weapons became chakra due to being attached to Susano'o.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Susanoo is an MS technique. I don't think it really has a mind of its own. It seems it may be fully controlled by the will of the user.



Hey Cyphon wassup man....I'm not using a bot this time....


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 3, 2008)

G'night people. Off to bed now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

the conclusion is...
susano'o is broken.
and confusing as hell.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Sup Munboy, did you enjoy Halo?

Later Hung.

Stein, I will be on AIM in a bit. I am going for a few minutes.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> the conclusion is...
> susano'o is broken.
> and confusing as hell.



Broken maybe, confusing not at all


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> What I wonder, is what about sasuke controlling it.
> Remember when Naruto first summoned gamabunta?
> It didn't respect him, didn't take orders from him.
> would susano'o be the same?



_Susano-o_...it really hasn't shown a personality thus far. It hasn't even spoken. At least Gamabunta spoke pretty much as soon as it was summoned. Like Esponer said, it really doesn't seem to be a summon.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

How come the convo thread has moved so fast while I'm gone guys?

On another note... English this year isn't so bad: I can't believe I'm saying that...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Sup Munboy, did you enjoy Halo?



Yea, I was a bit high during the matches....who on earth was the jewish prince?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> How come the convo thread has moved so fast while I'm gone guys?
> 
> On another note... English this year isn't so bad: I can't believe I'm saying that...


I called it. I knew you wouldnt actually leave


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2008)

@ munboy:  me 



.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Hiroshi. You really haven't talked to me at all, but hi anyway.

What grade are you in, Hiroshi? Or are you in college?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> How come the convo thread has moved so fast while I'm gone guys?



We were discussing your "final message" for a while.



> On another note... English this year isn't so bad: I can't believe I'm saying that...



English IMO is easy.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

@ Death kun: I'm a 53 year old male who's going back to complete college. 

@Munboy: Llinks? I haven't really checked it out yet..

@ Lord Genome: Yeah... but I was so close to not coming back this time, if it wasn't for my friend: the friend that's actually in love with me. I like him as a brother: not as a boyfriend type thing...


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Disclaimer: This is not about anyone in the Battledome. Maybe it could be.

I'm frustrated by users who 'want' to be a moderator. They set their sights on the lofty goal of power, influence and 'glory' and make such serious business out of something so unimportant.

Never mind that it's not something worth caring about or striving for, and never mind that it's actually an extremely undesirable state of affairs – any attraction to power dies off within the first two weeks, and after that it's all thankless work.

What really bothers me is that those users almost universally make bad moderators. It's like the domesticated dog chasing the squirrel. Would it even know what to do if it caught it? If they finally become a moderator the only thing for them to do is want to become a super moderator. They don't make good moderators. They probably won't even moderate very much.

I think a lot of users really want to be a moderator, and I have such a distaste for that trait. What perhaps isn't realised is that we can all tell – the staff can tell, and other users can tell. It's usually quite clear who 'wants it', and that's enough to say you shouldn't 'get it'. People who actively seek being a moderator generally don't understand the role well enough to actually do it. How could they? You wouldn't want it so much if you understood it.

It's also a source of a lot of discomfort. Someone can be an excellent poster and exhibit everything expected of a moderator, but they'll be rejected if it's known that they really 'want it'. People rarely take very well to this at all, but if they thought about it they should understand. Of course, when it becomes a matter of _desire_ it's not always that easy to think about it clearly. And that's precisely why people who want to be moderators shouldn't be them.

It's tiring seeing users here and there on the forums who are so easy to read, who really want to be a moderator, and are probably upsetting themselves when they see 'chances' pass them by. I almost want to tell them all, "I understand, we don't think less of you, but the very fact you want it is enough to show you're not suitable for it" – only confronting them with it would only annoy them.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

The Observer said:


> @ munboy:  me
> 
> 
> 
> .



I didn't get it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel as if that post is reflected towards me.

Then I remembered i was never serious.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

I know that post is directed towards me, and I'm not afraid to admit it. 



Hiroshi said:


> @ Death kun: I'm a 53 year old male who's going back to complete college.



Ah, just as I thought.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 3, 2008)

Death-kun said:


> I know that post is directed towards me, and I'm not afraid to admit it.


The _disclaimer_ is.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> @ Death kun: I'm a 53 year old male who's going back to complete college.
> 
> @Munboy: Llinks? I haven't really checked it out yet..
> 
> @ Lord Genome: Yeah... but I was so close to not coming back this time, if it wasn't for my friend: the friend that's actually in love with me. I like him as a brother: not as a boyfriend type thing...



I love you like a woman.


Esponer said:


> Disclaimer: This is not about anyone in the Battledome. Maybe it could be.
> 
> I'm frustrated by users who 'want' to be a moderator. They set their sights on the lofty goal of power, influence and 'glory' and make such serious business out of something so unimportant.
> 
> ...



Esponer, I told you that I was only kidding about the blackmail!

Now this?

What a joke.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey      Hiro.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2008)

Esponer said:


> The _disclaimer_ is.



Oh, that's good.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka were you the jewish prince?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

@Hiroshi

HawkMan

only one I can remember..


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Stein, AIM.

My biggest wish in life is to become a mod. I have tried bettering my posts in order to get noticed by Hiroshi or Esponer and have them recommend me for such an honorable position. I feel I have deserved it, but chances just seem to pass me by at every turn. I hope one day that they will finally take notice of me and understand how much I want and deserve the position of Naruto Fan Moder.... *reads disclaimer*......

Dammit.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Roka were you the jewish prince?



Yes, I was.

How did the underside of my boot taste?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yes, I was.
> 
> How did the underside of my boot taste?



It tasted like cheese

Did you think any of the bots was the real me?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Not really, I could barely hear most of them.

Why didn't you talk normally?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

He didn't want us to make fun of him


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, he must have been shy or something


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Not really, I could barely hear most of them.
> 
> Why didn't you talk normally?





Cyphon said:


> He didn't want us to make fun of him



Some jackass in a club crushed my throat, so now I have to wear this silly thing around my neck and to top it off I can't talk hence why I used bots...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yeah, he must have been shy or something



He had Stein syndrome 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Some jackass in a club crushed my throat, so now I have to wear this silly thing around my neck and to top it off I can't talk hence why I used bots...



Stop lying, Bumblebee.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

You could have used one we could understand or just told us you couldn't talk via a message


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Stop lying, Bumblebee.



I wish I was lying

Wait all that time you were calling me bumblebee?



Dr.Stein said:


> You could have used one we could understand or just told us you couldn't talk via a message



That would have been a good idea


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wish I was lying
> 
> Wait all that time you were calling me bumblebee?



Yes, I was calling you Bumblebee and I will continue to do so.

So your throat is really crushed, what are you, Jiraiya?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Yes, I was calling you Bumblebee and I will continue to do so.



I see...



> So your throat is really crushed, what are you, Jiraiya?



I didn't get a guy to crush my troat like Pein did to Jiraiya, it was more of a assault for spiting on the bastard's shoes, I tried to run but he was fast.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

I referred back to the posts after I posted my original post. I don't mean to exclude anyone: but Roka, you're probably the first person I actually opened up to on these forums. Did you miss the part in the message where I said I loved talking to those I were close to on the forums: yes this would _definately_ include you.

I'm sad that you didn't understand where I was coming from, and I hope you're still not mad at me. You don't know how much I love talking to you on and outside the forums... 

The reason I didn't post after that post was because I had already signed off and stopped any temptations... I have more to say, but if you still aren?t convinced Roka, I?ll just PM your KHRF account at school tomorrow.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I referred back to the posts after I posted my original post. I don't mean to exclude anyone: but Roka, you're probably the first person I actually opened up to on these forums. Did you miss the part in the message where I said I loved talking to those I were close to on the forums: yes this would _definately_ include you.
> 
> I'm sad that you didn't understand where I was coming from, and I hope you're still not mad at me. You don't know how much I love talking to you on and outside the forums...
> 
> The reason I didn't post after that post was because I had already signed off and stopped any temptations... I have more to say, but if you still aren?t convinced Roka, I?ll just PM your KHRF account at school tomorrow.



,,,AIM now.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I see...
> 
> I didn't get a guy to crush my troat like Pein did to Jiraiya, it was more of a assault for spiting on the bastard's shoes, I tried to run but he was fast.



So you spit on a guys shoe, then ran, then got beat up?



You pansy Bumblebee.



Hiroshi said:


> I referred back to the posts after I posted my original post. I don't mean to exclude anyone: but Roka, you're probably the first person I actually opened up to on these forums. Did you miss the part in the message where I said I loved talking to those I were close to on the forums: yes this would _definately_ include you.
> 
> I'm sad that you didn't understand where I was coming from, and I hope you're still not mad at me. You don't know how much I love talking to you on and outside the forums...
> 
> The reason I didn't post after that post was because I had already signed off and stopped any temptations... I have more to say, but if you still aren?t convinced Roka, I?ll just PM your KHRF account at school tomorrow.



What about the post I made for you? Did I mean nothing to you?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> So you spit on a guys shoe, then ran, then got beat up?
> 
> 
> 
> You pansy Bumblebee.



Well, the guy was twice my size, then after I spat on his shoes he told me I have 3 secs to run before he kills me, then I ran then he chased me and attacked me


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well, the guy was twice my size, then after I spat on his shoes he told me I have 3 secs to run before he kills me, then I ran then he chased me and attacked me



 

Wow,I'm sorry to hear that Munboy.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

The _*only*_ reasons I can’t get on AIM/MSN is because my parents are around. They check to see what I’m doing, and I can’t risk getting caught. I hope you understand. You know that if I could, I would without hesitating be on AIM/MSN as soon as I signed on: like I used to in the summer: when my parents were at work. During the school year, it’s a lot tougher. My parents are strict: they don’t approve of me going on AIM/MSN while I’m studying. But.. I’ll see what I can do at the moment. I may be able to get on for a few minutes….

Cyphon, I will address everyone when I get the chance: I just need to tell Roka some things. I kind of left him hanging on MSN yesterday… There was one other person I left hanging on MSN yesterday too, but I believe that this user can wait a little longer…  I’m trying not to single anyone out, it’s just that I’ve known Roka longer. It’s nothing personal, I promise.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> Wow,I'm sorry to hear that Munboy.



Story of my life, I ether get women trying to kill me or men twice my size attacking me


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Story of my life, I ether get women trying to kill me or men twice my size attacking me





Bumblebee. I can't stop laughing right now just picturing this. I need a full story. Why did you spit on his shoe?

Hiroshi - I am just messing with you, although I am serious also


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Bumblebee. I can't stop laughing right now just picturing this. I need a full story. Why did you spit on his shoe?



I wanted to spit on the ground beside him but I missed and it hit his shoe


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wanted to spit on the ground beside him but I missed and it hit his shoe







So he then proceeded to crush your throat over an accident? Do you have no self defense skills? This is quite intriguing to me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> So he then proceeded to crush your throat over an accident?



He didn't seem like the brightest guy.



> Do you have no self defense skills? This is quite intriguing to me.



Exactly how are you going to fight someone twice your size whilst you're tipsy?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wanted to spit on the ground beside him but I missed and it hit his shoe



Lol,run faster next time.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol,run faster next time.



I shall indeed.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

My favorite jutsu is Sozou Saisei!

And why does it say Special Jounin under my name?  Could I change it?  O_O


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He didn't seem like the brightest guy.
> 
> Exactly how are you going to fight someone twice your size whilst you're tipsy?



Size only means so much, but I don't know you or him, so I can't judge. But what a funny story. 

Hey Kushina, hows it going?


----------



## Kushina (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay doing homework now!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

It says special jonin because of your post rank. You can't change it, it changes itself with the more posts you get.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Kushina said:


> My favorite jutsu is Sozou Saisei!
> 
> And why does it say Special Jounin under my name?  Could I change it?  O_O



Kushina you big Karin fan you'd love the spoilers today...


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 3, 2008)

I just finished my AP Literature and AP Psychology homework, but now I got to go read _House of Mirth_. Until tomorrow guys...

By the way, my friend and I are still looking for the proxy that worked last year, so hopefully I can get on at school.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Size only means so much, but I don't know you or him, so I can't judge. But what a funny story.



When I get better I'm going back there....with back up in case he takes me to the ground again.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I just finished my AP Literature and AP Psychology homework, but now I got to go read _House of Mirth_. Until tomorrow guys...
> 
> By the way, my friend and I are still looking for the proxy that worked last year, so hopefully I can get on at school.



You should focus on school 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When I get better I'm going back there....with back up in case he takes me to the ground again.



I can't even imagine. I am still slightly laughing about the whole thing.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I just finished my AP Literature and AP Psychology homework, but now I got to go read _House of Mirth_. Until tomorrow guys...
> 
> By the way, my friend and I are still looking for the proxy that worked last year, so hopefully I can get on at school.



Good luck.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When I get better I'm going back there....with back up in case he takes me to the ground again.



Not a good idea but be it on your own head.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Kushina said:


> My favorite jutsu is Sozou Saisei!
> 
> And why does it say Special Jounin under my name?  Could I change it?  O_O



You can't change it but there's a user group you can join to make it disappear.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I just finished my AP Literature and AP Psychology homework, but now I got to go read _House of Mirth_. Until tomorrow guys...
> 
> By the way, my friend and I are still looking for the proxy that worked last year, so hopefully I can get on at school.



Focus on school rather then proxies which are bound to get blocked sooner or later.



Cyphon said:


> I can't even imagine. I am still slightly laughing about the whole thing.







Dr.Stein said:


> Not a good idea but be it on your own head.



Thanks I think....


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just checking in. Again, sorry with not being around, since I have school now and the first few days will be pretty headache worthy for me. Hope all of you are having a good time.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Tyler.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam what was the site again with the Black lagoon videos?

Im silly and i forgot it


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Cam what was the site again with the Black lagoon videos?
> 
> Im silly and i forgot it



Distracted


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

So....I missed Munboy's story about him getting stomped on like a step child, Hiroshi's returning , and LG being epic. Anything else?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

She changed her mind?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon is also epic


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

At time, yes Cyphon. Though, you're a Jiraiya fan and as such I cannot acknowledge any epic feats you've done, no matter how good they may be


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

look on Haruto's face

READ THIS HILARIOUS MANGA NOW OMFG


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> At time, yes Cyphon. Though, you're a Jiraiya fan and as such I cannot acknowledge any epic feats you've done, no matter how good they may be



I see. I never thought my fanhood would be my downfall from epicness. 

I don't hold it against you though.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> At time, yes Cyphon. Though, you're a Jiraiya fan and as such I cannot acknowledge any epic feats you've done, no matter how good they may be



My favorite characters(Naruto(soon), Sasuke, Madara and Pein) pwn all due to their importance in the plot


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

WHY ARENT YOU READING IT

UNless the lack of talking means you are.

Then continue


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon, I kid. You're an epic dude, despite you liking a pervert who died in most unsatisfactory way possible. To be fair, the Jiraiya vs Pein fight wasn't a good end for such a good character, but it's made me dislike Jiraiya and Pein all the same.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> OMFG
> 
> OMFG
> 
> ...



 

You just discovered "my balls"? 

It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Roka sounded Scottish...


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Because Roka lives in Scottland, I think.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> You just discovered "my balls"?
> 
> It's one of my favorites.


No lol ive been reading i since chapter 5

im advertising 

ALSO DID YOU READ THE NEW CHAPTER

ITS OMFG LULZY

Zetta


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Cyphon, I kid. You're an epic dude, despite you liking a pervert who died in most unsatisfactory way possible. To be fair, the Jiraiya vs Pein fight wasn't a good end for such a good character, but it's made me dislike Jiraiya and Pein all the same.





Dying due to the ultimate Doujutsu is a better to die then by a disease+forcing a jutsu, sealing someone's arms, getting wtfpwnd, bringing someone back, getting killed due to 2 hags, suicide.


Was it because Pein because Pein didn't finish him w/ 3 bodies due to him underestimating Jiraiya


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon remember this _"Oh you touch my tralala, hmm my ding ding dong"_


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Cyphon, I kid. You're an epic dude, despite you liking a pervert who died in most unsatisfactory way possible. To be fair, the Jiraiya vs Pein fight wasn't a good end for such a good character, but it's made me dislike Jiraiya and Pein all the same.



Perverts are wonderful, being that I am one of them 

I honestly thought he would live in the fight, but was happy at his display of strength. So that kind of evened it out a little. He did actually will himself back to life from death, but I still wish he would not have died. 

You should never have started not liking Jiraiya. Your epic level would raise by many levels for me, although I do like you nonetheless. 

Munboy - Sasuke and Madara are fail. Pein may be ok and Naruto is ok also.

Stein is Scottish and yes I remember that awful song.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys this guy has a french accent and lives in france.

Pretty sure hes american.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Munboy - *Sasuke and Madara are fail.* Pein may be ok and Naruto is ok also.





Pein was trained my Jiraiya and like Minato became super awesome



> Stein is Scottish and yes I remember that awful song.



What about that Happy Tree Friends theme?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> No lol ive been reading i since chapter 5
> 
> im advertising
> 
> ...



Not yet. 

I read this manga on and off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

CAM OMG

GO TO THE LINK AND READ IT

BEST CHAPTER OF THE SERIES


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Pein was trained my Jiraiya and like Minato became super awesome
> 
> What about that Happy Tree Friends theme?



Minato was super awesome, Pein was not. At this point he doesn't interest me all that much, but I hope that changes.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Dying due to the ultimate Doujutsu is a better to die then by a disease+forcing a jutsu, sealing someone's arms, getting wtfpwnd, bringing someone back, getting killed due to 2 hags, suicide.
> 
> 
> Was it because Pein because Pein didn't finish him w/ 3 bodies due to him underestimating Jiraiya





You've missed my point completely. Think Munboy. Think real hard. What did Pein show in that fight? 
-Tracking shinobi via Rain
-Summonings lower than the Boss Summons power.
-Absorbtion Pein
-Having 6 bodies
-Revival

Most of what Pein showed either raises more questions about how far the ability can actually go or how adept is Pein at using said abiltiy.

Yet, Jiraiya, showcased some of the most powerful moves thus far in the Naruto universe. 
-Hermit Mode 
-Summoning Gamaken
-Toad Silhouette
-Wild Lion's Mane
-Gama Yu Dan (Which owned an Akatuski member in about 2 panels)
-Movement Detection Barrier
-Chou Oodama Rasengan
-Hermit's Art: Deep Fryer
-Hermit's Art: Hair Needle Barrage
-Frog Song
-Protection Barrier

I am sure I missed something, but the point is Jiraiya actually lived up to his name in that fight, the Great Toad Sage. The only thing that really angered me was after all that, Jiraiya still lost. After doing all that and show casing such powerful jutsu, the Great Jiraiya was beaten by a man who virtually showed us skills that were able to be used by Genin. It wasn't a fitting death at all. And, if you're going to start arguing the whole "Most of the fight happened off panel" bs, then that's even worse since that mean Jiraiya died off panel. It just wasn't a way I figured it would play out.

Also Cyphon, it's not that I don't like Jiraiya, it's that I don't like the way he went out.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Minato was super awesome, Pein was not.



Pein is soo awesome he doesn't want to fight in person



> At this point he doesn't interest me all that much, but I hope that changes.



I can see it now, Pein the man who killed 2 Sannin, obliterated Amaegakure, killed the icon of the Shinobi world, the man who damaged Konoha and killed its Hokage etc...

I guarantee you'll like him after his invasion


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> You've missed my point completely. Think Munboy. Think real hard. What did Pein show in that fight?
> -Tracking shinobi via Rain
> -Summonings lower than the Boss Summons power.
> -Absorbtion Pein
> ...



But that was Jiraiya's final fight therefore he had to live up to his name, everyone lives up to their name, we just have to see more of Pein IMO.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys.

Stop talking about Naruto.

Read My Balls.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Stop talking about Naruto.
> 
> Read My Balls.



For a moment there I thought you meant something else


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Read your balls, LG? I may need a microscope.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Also Cyphon, it's not that I don't like Jiraiya, it's that I don't like the way he went out.



In that case 



Epic Roland is epic.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2008)

Jiraiya dies an honorable death he said so himself


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Read your balls, LG? I may need a microscope.


I will kill you.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> CAM OMG
> 
> GO TO THE LINK AND READ IT
> 
> BEST CHAPTER OF THE SERIES



 

That was sick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

I KNOW

It was the first time i ever had a spit take


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I will kill you.



"Immortal? No. I just don't fear death!"


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2008)

I am out for the night.

Later everyone.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Later    cy.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

hello everybody.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello Jr. How's it going?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

pretty good (Iassume I am jr) well I had my MRI today and I must say I am ADD and I had to lay still for like a frigin hour man I was going insane, though I did come up with some decent lyrics for one of my songs.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

..

You're ADD? Did they give you any medication?


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah but after 3 weeks I flushed the riddlin down the toilet.

 have you ever been forced to take riddlin I have not been on meds since like 5th or 4th grade so I have done fairly well ever since using what is called Bio-behavioral modification.


have you ever been on ridlin, I felt like a frigin zombie it was just so gaarrhhh try feeling like nothing, no frikin thoughts just an empty shell it sucked horribly


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning, guys. School's back... ;_; I have to go at 11 AM today, but 7 AM for a couple of months after that. On the plus side, I have a lot of free periods so I should be able to keep on.

Anything interesting happen after I left?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Umm not really. I have no clue why I'm up right now though. I should be asleep.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hai Guys! Have class in about 3.5 hours, but didn't sleep because I was too busy watching the Haruhi series. I love it! Started this night, and watched about half already! Really funny and sweet.

Also, officially have a girlfriend again! Will be enjoying the perks soon with any look.

May come back soon, depending on time. How are you guys doing without me? Any decent strategist out there I'm going to have to flatten?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello battledome . . . anyone awake?


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_I am. But you know I never sleep.

School's alright, it's the whole moving thing that's worrying me._


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am awake. It's 10:48am and I am only just up. That's early for me.

And to answer this previous question...



Han Solo said:


> You were in the earlier tournaments right?



Yes, I was. But I did not do so well. 

There was a conspiracy against me.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm here so bow down.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_Fuck yo couch.

My Balls is actually pretty good. Read it a while back, and am now re-reading it thanks to ZS._


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning battledome!
Whats up?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Dead BD is dead.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

It's because I wasn't here.

How is everyone?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Back. Did anything interesting at _all_ happen whilst I was gone?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning (or rather afternoon) everyone.

I'm fine thanks, Roka. Just proposing to the staff that we create a temporary Databook subforum, as per Lezard_Valeth's suggestion in the Suggestions forum. There's a lot of interesting information out already.


*Spoiler*: _Databook 3_ 



These are my words from what I've read.

Kakuzu was an assassin for his village, and was sent on a mission to kill Senju Hashirama. He failed, being defeated by Hashirama, and so returned to his village. The village elders saw him as a disgrace, and he grew annoyed and killed them all, stealing their hearts and leaving the village to become a mercenary and only trusting in money thereafter.

It looks like Jashin may have been an individual. Hidan was part of the Hot Springs Village, and he grew tired after the Ninja War ended and he had nobody to kill. Sounds like he started killing villagers because he was bored, and he ended up being recruited into Jashin, who have a mantra that's something like "Thou shalt kill thy neighbour".

Sarutobi's full name is Sarutobi Hiruzen. The Second's name is Senju Tobirama.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Morning (or rather afternoon) everyone.
> 
> I'm fine thanks, Roka. Just proposing to the staff that we create a temporary Databook subforum, as per Lezard_Valeth's suggestion in the Suggestions forum. There's a lot of interesting information out already.
> 
> ...




You have peaked my dwindling interest.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

*Senju Tobirama. *

*Tobirama.* 

*Tobi*

EPIC PLOT TWIST FINDING I!?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> *Senju Tobirama. *
> 
> *Tobirama.*
> 
> ...



God in Heaven! I think (s)he's on to something!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Tobi Madara

Tobimara

LOOK AT IT. IT'S SO CRAZY IT HAS TO BE TRUE!

OMFG

Tobi M ad(ADD?) ara

So you take Tobi M and add ara onto it

What do you get

Tobimara!


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

...Kishi wouldn't do that. Seriously. He just wouldn't. That would be like Aizen being revealed to have been Hinamori the whole fucking time.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

It's just a simple component of a word, I think you're overreacting a little. We've been fine with Saru*tobi* all this time. I'm much more interested in knowing that Sarutobi's first name is Hiruzen than knowing the Second's full name.

Senju Hashirama, Senju Tobirama, Sarutobi Hiruzen, Namikaze Minato, Senju Tsunade.

It's great that I can finally say all that!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I want to start a fanclub for Hiruzen and all the other Sarutobi's


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Tobi Madara
> 
> Tobimara
> 
> LOOK AT IT. IT'S SO CRAZY IT HAS TO BE TRUE!





Dr.Stein said:


> OMFG
> 
> Tobi M ad(ADD?) ara
> 
> ...



The webs of this insidious conspiracy stretch further than we ever thought.... 



Vindicare said:


> ...Kishi wouldn't do that. Seriously. He just wouldn't. That would be like Aizen being revealed to have been Hinamori the whole fucking time.



Don't be ridiculous. Aizen is clearly Kurosaki Ichigo.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I am Madara but really I'm Nidaime.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

From MSN.



			
				Msn said:
			
		

> Roka says:
> EPIC REASONING FINDING I
> HK-47 says:
> You're mad, I tell you. MAD.
> ...



It's true, guys. I'm actually Madara.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Someone bring the tranquilisers, Roka's gone crazy.

And Roka, don't you go claiming to have come up with the Hiruzen/Sarutobi-based FC idea. I came up with it first and told you about it!

Basically we should make a third gang in the Library that's all for 'serious business' ninja who don't rely on silly gimmicks. Hiruzen is obviously the ultimate ninja. The better antagonists are the likes of Orochimaru and Kakuzu, who are fairly well-rounded. Zabuza is obviously also awesome, and Kabuto. Asuma is awesome, Kakashi is awesome, but Gai is not. Naruto and Sasuke are equally mediocre.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Someone bring the tranquilisers, Roka's gone crazy.



You say that as if Roka was once sane.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Someone bring the tranquilisers, Roka's gone crazy.
> 
> And Roka, don't you go claiming to have come up with the Hiruzen/Sarutobi-based FC idea. I came up with it first and told you about it!
> 
> Basically we should make a third gang in the Library that's all for 'serious business' ninja who don't rely on silly gimmicks. Hiruzen is obviously the ultimate ninja. The better antagonists are the likes of Orochimaru and Kakuzu, who are fairly well-rounded. Zabuza is obviously also awesome, and Kabuto. Asuma is awesome, Kakashi is awesome, but Gai is not. Naruto and Sasuke are equally mediocre.



I'm not crazy, I'm just ahead of the times.

I know but I liked it 

Hiruzen is the GOD of Shinobi he is clearly the best.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Someone bring the tranquilisers, Roka's gone crazy.
> 
> And Roka, don't you go claiming to have come up with the Hiruzen/Sarutobi-based FC idea. I came up with it first and told you about it!
> 
> Basically we should make a third gang in the Library that's all for 'serious business' ninja who don't rely on silly gimmicks. Hiruzen is obviously the ultimate ninja. The better antagonists are the likes of Orochimaru and Kakuzu, who are fairly well-rounded. Zabuza is obviously also awesome, and Kabuto. Asuma is awesome, Kakashi is awesome, but Gai is not. Naruto and Sasuke are equally mediocre.



What do you classify as a non-gimmicky ninja, Esponer?

Kakuzu's five lives and Orochimaru's regeneration + snakieness are pretty gimmicky IMO. Sarutobi, yes, Zabuza, yes, Kabuto, yes. Kakashi + Asuma, yes. Sai, probably.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> *I'm not crazy, I'm just ahead of the times.*
> 
> I know but I liked it
> 
> Hiruzen is the GOD of Shinobi he is clearly the best.



And now she sound like the Joker.

Tranquilisers would be a waste. This one was always a loon.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> You say that as if Roka was once sane.


There was a 45 ms period of sanity between him becoming conscious and him becoming insane.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> There was a 45 ms period of sanity between him becoming conscious and him becoming insane.



Even that miniscule moment of sanity is questionable with regards to it's existence.

What else does the Databook say?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Jūgo is 18. In a rage, he destroyed a village (not a hidden ninja village) and took to living in caves, alone. Kimimaro, whilst under Orochimaru's command, found him there and took him back to Orochimaru, who experimented on him and developed the Cursed Seal.

This completely destroys the time line: Kishimoto doesn't have a clue.

The Cursed Seal was in Orochimaru's hands before he left Konoha, which was longer than 15 years ago. Probably much longer, since when Jiraiya fought Orochimaru as he was leaving, Jiraiya still looked fairly young.

In fact, there's a much easier way of doing it: Anko's age and graduation stats in an earlier Databook. Anko is 27 now, and was a genin between the ages of 10 and 12. She was under Orochimaru's tutelage somewhere during that time, and gained the Cursed Seal during that time.

So Orochimaru had access to the Cursed Seal 15-17 years ago.

...And Jūgo is 18. And he destroyed his village, lived in caves, was found by Kimimaro, joined Orochimaru, was experimented on and had Orochimaru develop the Cursed Seal all by age 3 at the oldest.

But... it gets worse. Kimimaro found Jūgo? This is at earliest 15 years ago. That means that Kimimaro was 3 as well. It also means that Orochimaru simultaneously found Kimimaro before and after he left Konoha.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Jūgo is 18. In a rage, he destroyed a village (not a hidden ninja village) and took to living in caves, alone. Kimimaro, whilst under Orochimaru's command, found him there and took him back to Orochimaru, who experimented on him and developed the Cursed Seal.
> 
> This completely destroys the time line: Kishimoto doesn't have a clue.
> 
> ...



Kishimoto...


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I think he's gone forgot about Anko and her cursed seal. Silly Kishi forgetting about the hottest woman in his whole manga


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Kishi doesn't have a use for characters without Doujutsu or Frog Powers, it appears.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

You know who I liked, Izumo, Kotetsu and Genma. I have no idea why though.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Perhaps his escape is that the Cursed Seal that Orochimaru gave to Anko was not based on Jūgo, and that rather than creating the Cursed Seal on meeting Jūgo he used Jūgo to enhance it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Jūgo is 18. In a rage, he destroyed a village (not a hidden ninja village) and took to living in caves, alone. Kimimaro, whilst under Orochimaru's command, found him there and took him back to Orochimaru, who experimented on him and developed the Cursed Seal.
> 
> This completely destroys the time line: Kishimoto doesn't have a clue.
> 
> ...



I think Oro was supposed to have left 16 years prior.

I don't think we know the exact circumstances of Anko getting the Seal, except in the Anime. Perhaps Oro took her with him? Without her knowing that he's been outed as a murderer, but thinking she's on some kind of special assignment for the village? Do you have proof that she was a Genin when she got the Seal?

I'm just playing Devil's Advocate here. Everyone bashed Kishi's timeline, and I instinctively go against trends.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Possibly why we've never seen Anko use the cursed seal? Or even see it do more than just hurt her.

Obviously she didn't want to use it but still, it could have activated by itself.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm actually having a hard time believing Orochimaru would waste his time with someone who was only a genin at age 10 - 12 when people like Kakashi were jonin around that age.

I would have thought with his love for geniuses that he would have found a quicker grower.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I also remember reading somewhere else that he actually left the village around _10_ years prior to the start of the story. Would that clear a lot of things up? Though that get's troublesome since he said Kakashi did'nt have the Sharingan back then.

Again, this might only work if it's possible that Anko got her Curse Seal sometime after she was a Genin.



Dr.Stein said:


> I'm actually having a hard time believing Orochimaru would waste his time with someone who was only a genin at age 10 - 12 when people like Kakashi were jonin around that age.
> 
> I would have thought with his love for geniuses that he would have found a quicker grower.



Well, Kakashi was said to have been promoted ahead of his time due to there being a war going on.

Also, if he's just trying out his experimental Jutsu he might want to pick someone more...expendable.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have evidence handy but I'm pretty sure a previous Databook suggested it, masamune. I also have difficulty imagining a scenario that fixes the issues, short of Anko's Cursed Seal not being based on Jūgo.

Let's work together to find out when Orochimaru left Konoha – I don't think it can have been just 13 years ago (from Part II). Even if so, that places Jūgo at at most five years old. I don't think this was Kishimoto's intention at all.

I've just checked The Great Naruto Timeline, which agrees with me that Orochimaru left Konoha 15–17 years before Part II. If I remember right, that was a very conscientious piece of work.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> I don't have evidence handy but I'm pretty sure a previous Databook suggested it, masamune. I also have difficulty imagining a scenario that fixes the issues, short of Anko's Cursed Seal not being based on Jūgo.
> 
> Let's work together to find out when Orochimaru left Konoha ? I don't think it can have been just 13 years ago (from Part II). Even if so, that places Jūgo at at most five years old. I don't think this was Kishimoto's intention at all.
> 
> I've just checked The Great Naruto Timeline, which agrees with me that Orochimaru left Konoha 15?17 years before Part II. If I remember right, that was a very conscientious piece of work.



Well, like I said, he could have simply taken Anko with him.

After all, if he gave her the Curse Seal _before_ he left the village, then since she survied she was a material witness to his crimes. She _could_ have simply been the one who ratted him out in the first place, but I think it was implied that Sarutobi found out after some serious investigation.

So it could be that he left, and she went along with him then, or sometime later, either blissfully ignorant of his crimes, or convinced by his lies that he was innocent/ that it was a more complicated issue.

Some time later, she is given the Curse Seal, survives without his knowledge, and runs back to the Leaf.

....

Okay, your explanation is more feasible, but this is a possibility.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Kakuzu's backstory is easily the best. Hella badass.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually I think you may be right, let me check through what information we have.

The anime did suggest a story like that for Anko. The manga – or the Databook – said that there were nine others who had the Cursed Seal applied to them, and that they all died. This could have been before or after he left Konoha, of course.


----------



## Suu (Sep 4, 2008)

Kakuzu's backstory...I want him to have a Gaiden so badly now!

In other news; I happened to stumble randomly across the Battledome Wiki just then, and it looks like someone's gone and deleted my favourite pages


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Akatsuki Gaiden ftw. It is needed, because Akatsuki>95% of the characters in Naruto.

Sannin Gaiden is also required.

*goes to check what damage has been done to the wiki.*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Roka Gaiden is needed.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Right, all the deleted pages should be back, and I think Roka already banned Kikujewmonkey, or whatever his name is. In addition, for people to join the wiki and have editing powers, they're going to have to post what they're registering as *here*, as well as try to register, so we know who is who and don't have another Kikujewmonkey.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

What's that lassie? Timmy's down the well?


I don't care, let the idiot die. How do you even manage to fall down a well anyway?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2008)

_Kakuzu's story is godwin. That guy just gets more badass._


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning guys.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey, Cam! How're you?


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Vindi. 

I'm alright,just kinda bored. 

You?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Cam said:


> Hey Vindi.
> 
> I'm alright,just kinda bored.
> 
> You?



Also bored. Writing next chapter in reverse, just for the lulz.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey BD, what did the databook say about Kakuzu?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy.

Covers Discussion


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hey BD, what did the databook say about Kakuzu?



Awesome stuff.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

The Databook came out?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Suu said:


> Kakuzu's backstory...I want him to have a Gaiden so badly now!
> 
> In other news; I happened to stumble randomly across the Battledome Wiki just then, and it looks like someone's gone and deleted my favourite pages



Gaiden? Pah!

I look forward to the epic, multi-arc prequel that will be _Naruto_ Part 3, with each arc showcasing the most importat moments in _Naruto_ history.

The formation of Konoha up to Shodai's death (with this Kakuzu attempt part of it somewhere);

The young Sannin and the 1st Great Ninja War ,ending with Sarutobi becoming Hokage;

The 2nd Great Ninja War, the Hanzou fight, what Oro and Tsunade did whilst Jiraiya was away;

The dark, cynical and uber-violent arc on the formation of the "modern" Akatsuki, eg. Pain becoming leader;

The 3rd Ninja War, the Sannin falling apart, Oro's treachery and the Jiraiya/Oro fight, Minato becoming the 4th Hokage, and maybe some look at a young Itachi

And a finale featuring the Kyuubi attack, Oro joining Akatsuki, and the birth of Naruto.

_That_ is what is needed to be done.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> The Databook came out?



Yes.

That's what everyone is talking about. 

There's a thread in the Library proper, though by now there are so many posts you'll have to muddle through a lot of stuff.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Blah, muddling isn't my specialty. I'll just go by what I hear, I suppose.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Munboy.
> 
> Exhibit B



Thanks.

At least that stops the Kakuzu FC from saying Kakuzu killed Hashirama.

Anyone notice the second's name was *Tobi*rama?

I wonder who'll come up with a crazy theory like that.

And Hiroshi told me Nidaime's name wouldn't be revealed in this data book


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> At least that stops the Kakuzu FC from saying Kakuzu killed Hashirama.
> 
> ...



You're too late, Munboy. Roka already took that theory and made it his own.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Blah, muddling isn't my specialty. I'll just go by what I hear, I suppose.



Here's the stuff Esponer has given us.



Esponer said:


> Morning (or rather afternoon) everyone.
> 
> I'm fine thanks, Roka. Just proposing to the staff that we create a temporary Databook subforum, as per Lezard_Valeth's suggestion in the Suggestions forum. There's a lot of interesting information out already.
> 
> ...





Esponer said:


> Jūgo is 18. In a rage, he destroyed a village (not a hidden ninja village) and took to living in caves, alone. Kimimaro, whilst under Orochimaru's command, found him there and took him back to Orochimaru, who experimented on him and developed the Cursed Seal.
> 
> This completely destroys the time line: Kishimoto doesn't have a clue.
> 
> ...




Me and Esponer were discussing the last bit, and we've come up with two possible explanations:

-Esponers idea is that Anko's Curse Seal did'nt come from Jugo; it is an earlier version and Oro used Jugo to "refine" it.

-My idea was that Oro may simply have taken Anko with him when he left the village, and therefore she did'nt actually receive the Seal until later. It was never said exactly when he gave her the seal, and he is unlikely to have done it in Konoha (the Anime filler has them going to some hideout place)
since as she recovers she would have been a witness. 

Either way, Kishi may not have gotten his timeline that badly messed up.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG TOBIRAMA

EDIT: ..so, are we sure about these info?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> OMG TOBIRAMA
> 
> EDIT: ..so, are we sure about these info?


Nothing's 100% yet. We've been receiving all sorts of information from all over the place, a lot of it on 2chan. Which means that there could be false stuff hidden in with the real.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Also bored. Writing next chapter in reverse, just for the lulz.



Lol,k. 

I sense my introduction coming.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, TobiMara was my theory.

It's mine dammit.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Kakazu's story is epic and Kishi has been screwing his timeline up since the beginning of the manga. I just go with it


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Nothing's 100% yet. We've been receiving all sorts of information from all over the place, a lot of it on 2chan. Which means that there could be false stuff hidden in with the real.


 
..so, it might be a joke for all we know! XD

Did you find any other info - stats and such?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I take it a new databook has been introduced.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..so, it might be a joke for all we know! XD
> 
> Did you find any other info - stats and such?


The only "stats" I've seen so far is Yugito's mission record. Nothing much else, really. And yeah, individual bits could be a joke, but it's confirmed that the Databook is out in Japan.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

I would very much like to see information on Kakuzu.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I would very much like to see information on Kakuzu.



Well then look up the page by about nine or ten posts.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Didn't see that part. Kakuzu the assassin, very nice. I'd like his stats and mission records now.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I know one mission.

It was S-rank and he failed.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

He didn't have fully developed abilities, and he fought Shodai, a man who beat Madara and the Kyuubi at the _same_ time. It's a wonder he even lived.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I allowed to quote a piece of text someone else had posted in another thread thats supports my argument in my rebuttal or is that cheating?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

No, it isn't neccessarily cheating. I'm curious as to what your up against.

During T3 I used some quotes that Distracted had made during the early part of T2 that basically showed that he was contridicting himself. So I have done it before, and no one took offence. No one should have since they were valid points to my arguement. That's all I suggest to you, make sure they are relavent to the discussion.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Cochise said:


> He didn't have fully developed abilities, and he fought Shodai, a man who beat Madara and the Kyuubi at the _same_ time. It's a wonder he even lived.


True he only learned his forbidden jutsu of stealing hearts once he failed as a shinobi and became a monster. His village couldn't have been that strong if he killed all of the elders.



ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Am I allowed to quote a piece of text someone else had posted in another thread thats supports my argument in my rebuttal or is that cheating?



Sure you can use it to try and sway people.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Stein should change his avatar and set


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Stein should change his avatar and set



Why?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Because...I want to use the set you made me but I can't. The resemblence to your set is uncanny. So, when people see me, they'd be like "OMG Roland's trying to be like Stein. He's not that epic." And I'll be negged endlessly.

Or something to that effect.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

I seriously doubt anyone would neg you endlessly.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Because...I want to use the set you made me but I can't. The resemblence to your set is uncanny. So, when people see me, they'd be like "OMG Roland's trying to be like Stein. He's not that epic." And I'll be negged endlessly.
> 
> Or something to that effect.



Or you just rep me for it and put "Credit to Dr.Stein for the set".

People will the go "Oh hai, nice set!".


----------



## Creator (Sep 4, 2008)

Have they released the databook entry for Tsunade yet?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, anyone want to hear about last night? I'll tell you guys anyways.

Other than not having power and the rain pouring down by buckets. Two escaped convicts crashed their car around the area we live, didn't sleep but a few hours. I wish I was joking. Can you say 'Worst week ever'?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

I was joking. But now, it's serious. I think I might have to debate *against* Esponer, which is usually a losing battle.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Worst week ever.

Do I win something?



Also I'm going out now guys. Roland use your new set or I'll neg you 


Later.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I was joking. But now, it's serious. I think I might have to debate *against* Esponer, which is usually a losing battle.



I think I won a debate against him in the KN2 vs Kakashi thread...


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea...But this is Esponer. He lets you think you win, so your morale is high, then seemingly crushes you with a fatal blow.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Simon isn't a super human, y'all know that right?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes. He isn't a human at all. He's beyond that. Like some super robot thing sent from hell to crush people with logic and itialics.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer loses to me in debates so often that whenever he makes a thread and I happen to agree with him, he'll actually post a reply saying how surprised he is that I'm doing so (it's happened twice- he repped me last time because he thought he was lucky to have me supporting him _that_ much).


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Remember to find and rep Goku for this. 'Cause if you don't, he'll blow up your planet:



Goku said:


> I think this is all the info that Rhole has supplied so far, ive requested Minato off him lol
> 
> Madara brothers name = Uchiha Izuna
> 
> ...


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm surprised Sai wants to fight Kakashi, since I didn't even think Sai had been with Kakashi at all, except when Naruto came and fought Kakazu. I think Kishi makes half this shit up off the top of his head.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> I'm surprised Sai wants to fight Kakashi, since I didn't even think Sai had been with Kakashi at all, except when Naruto came and fought Kakazu. I think Kishi makes half this shit up off the top of his head.



So? He probably did.

Does'nt mean that ths might not be a plot point later on. Or a manga joke.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol,I wonder why Sai hates Anko?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol,I wonder why Sai hates Anko?



Anko is the name of a type of Red Bean Paste in Japan, as well as an Anglerfish.

The Mitarashi bit may be a mistake, a misunderstanding, or a joke someone put in. Either way, it's probably meant to be a food, not Anko herself.

But who knows? Maybe she turned him down or something.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol,I wonder why Sai hates Anko?



It's a food, I don't think it means the character.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

I know about the bean paste,it's the "Mitarashi" that led me to the character. 



masamune1 said:


> But who knows? Maybe she turned him down or something.



I guess so.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Writing Library thread am I? 

Read please.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

From the databook:



Goku said:


> K. Konan's wearing a pretty sexy gettup under that Akatsuki cloak. It's kinda like Karin's outfit, except strapless, and partially reveals her outter bossom. She's got a pierced belly buttom.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Writing Library thread am I?
> 
> Read please.



Where?


Also I'm back.

Why is this place dead?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm watching _Van Helsing_ and spending time with my family: I go back home tomorrow.

I find it strangely exciting know names for stuff: Kakashi's jutsu is _kamui_? Yay.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

What jutsu?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> What jutsu?



His MS Jutsu.

And lol @ Konan's underwear.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

I DID IT!!

Right here Roka.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> His MS Jutsu.
> 
> And lol @ Konan's underwear.



What does it mean?



Cochise said:


> I DID IT!!
> 
> Right here Roka.



I already found it


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

POWER OF GODS!

..seems like Kakashi is gonna rape with this jutsu.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I already found it



You didn't post. 

What did you think? Honest answer please, no sugarcoating.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Cochise said:


> You didn't post.
> 
> What did you think? Honest answer please, no sugarcoating.



I rated it 5 star 

It was true basically although at first I thought you were trying to get an infraction 


Hey Cyphon


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I rated it 5 star
> 
> It was true basically although at first I thought you were trying to get an infraction



No, lol. It was just an illustration.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Sup Stein.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Cochise said:


> No, lol. It was just an illustration.



I realised that, I still lol'd.



Cyphon said:


> Sup Stein.



Not much. You?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Just getting back from work, tired.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_Just got back from school. Will probably pass out in about 20 minutes._


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey BD


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Sup Bumblebee. 

I think I will take a nap.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hey BD



Hello Kid



Cyphon said:


> Sup Bumblebee.
> 
> I think I will take a nap.



Naps are for girls


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Sup Bumblebee.







Dr.Stein said:


> Hello Kid


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Naps are for girls



So I will nap with them


----------



## Narush (Sep 4, 2008)

actually naps are essential for a healthy life(if you were talking of naps=little sleep time)

heyhey everybody


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 4, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone, back from school and with a new mouse, how exciting (my previous one is broken).


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Good afternoon everyone, back from school and with a new mouse, how exciting (my previous one is broken).



Wow Vyse, you are a riot.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Vyse and Narush!

Hows it going?

Vyse, what happened on Halo last night?  you bastard


----------



## Narush (Sep 4, 2008)

i died under the heat of the sun
ohh ya got a new mouse....been a month we got a new one also(the old one worked just fine...just the left button didn't respond anymore)


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Translation Fairy Tail Chapter 101 by Carlos Net

Omigod omigod omigod.

So _chidori_ lance is _chidori eisō_. And... so much more!

Turns out that, as I thought, Itachi's thing with a _kage bunshin_ turning to crows is REAL. It's not an illusion. It's called karasu bunshin.

And:

Tensha Fuuin - Amaterasu: this is how the Amaterasu Itachi sealed into Sasuke's left eye is called.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Translation Fairy Tail Chapter 101 by Carlos Net
> 
> Omigod omigod omigod.
> 
> ...



I bet you're fapping furiously right now


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Wow Vyse, you are a riot.



Well I wasn't trying to be funny, so thank you I suppose.



Cyphon said:


> Hey Vyse and Narush!
> 
> Hows it going?
> 
> Vyse, what happened on Halo last night?  you bastard



Not sure, really, I wasn't able to join for some reason. And I'll probably take a look at the new translations; must be caught up on all of the correct terms and such.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damnit, I'm really tired and I've got 2 more hours of class across campus soon.


----------



## Narush (Sep 4, 2008)

you can do it!.....ya only got X months to go!!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Most of the moves are useless around here anyway, knowing their japanese name will only be good for those people who feel the need to write it out like that which is limited.

There are no explanations of how the jutsu's actually work yet though.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

New people. 

I have never in my time on NF seen Esponer this excited.

It is rare.

Today is going by so slowly, and I'm not looking foward to going home at all.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Halo later?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, Halo later.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

..actually Itachi's _crow bunshin_ will be very effective for Genjutsu usage, I don't see how could anyone avoid it - especially on one on one encounters (except for Sasuke of course since he already saw it, not does it matter though). Thank god Kishi is doing something right.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not gonna get stomped on Halo this time as I don't intend to make sound effects on the PC or use bots!!!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

I am excited that we now have proof that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't as good as many think it is. Lee and Neji still own him, and Lee is as fast as Sasuke. 

I am down for some Halo later.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Translation Fairy Tail Chapter 101 by Carlos Net



 

Wow,Sai's belly shirt was Kishi's attempt to make him look cool.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

> Q. Why did the Kyuubi's seal gradually fade?


Q. Why was Naruto able to grow up to four tails?
Q. What did Karin do to Sasuke in the past?
Q. Is Kushina alive?
Q. How did Kakashi awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan?

A. It's a secret!! Just keep on reading the manga![/QUOTE]

Late 08- early 09 will be very interesting.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm not gonna get stomped on Halo this time as I don't intend to make sound effects on the PC or use bots!!!



To be honest I was playing better than usual last night which is why Vyse never came on I beat you so badly


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I am excited that we now have proof that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't as good as many think it is. Lee and Neji still own him, and Lee is as fast as Sasuke.
> 
> I am down for some Halo later.



Do you have the Heroic or Legenday map packs?

Do you want to add my original xbox account to your friend list?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I am excited that we now have proof that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't as good as many think it is. Lee and Neji still own him, and Lee is as fast as Sasuke.
> 
> I am down for some Halo later.



Actually Neji is as fast as him aswell!

He's got better Gen, strength and Intelligence than Neji


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> To be honest I was playing better than usual last night which is why Vyse never came on I beat you so badly



You were a lot better then expected, just like ash0205.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I am excited that we now have proof that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't as good as many think it is. Lee and Neji still own him, and Lee is as fast as Sasuke.
> 
> I am down for some Halo later.


Stats mean just about nothing.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Do you have the Heroic or Legenday map packs?
> 
> Do you want to add my original xbox account to your friend list?



I don't, so we can't play them


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Stats mean just about nothing.



We all know that won't stop fanboys grasping at it with their fanclaws and trying to tear it to shreds for an ounce of credibility.


----------



## Narush (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Q. Why was Naruto able to grow up to four tails?
> Q. What did Karin do to Sasuke in the past?
> Q. Is Kushina alive?
> Q. How did Kakashi awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan?
> ...



Late 08- early 09 will be very interesting.[/QUOTE]

it sure be fun if they are answered during those time


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I don't, so we can't play them



Explains why I couldn't add you 2 on the lock out remake

You know the heroic map pack is free right?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Narush said:


> it sure be fun if they are answered during those time



They will be which is why Kishi said to keep reading the manga.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I am excited that we now have proof that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't as good as many think it is. Lee and Neji still own him, and Lee is as fast as Sasuke.


 
That's Sasuke's normal speed without his use of _Shunshin_, am surprised that we didn't get Akatsuki's stats though. We already know that Sasuke's taijutsu isn't top tier, his superiority in close range is due to his _Sharingan_ prediction.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Do you have the Heroic or Legenday map packs?
> 
> Do you want to add my original xbox account to your friend list?



Yes and sure



Dr.Stein said:


> Actually Neji is as fast as him aswell!
> 
> He's got better Gen, strength and Intelligence than Neji



It makes sense that they would be as fast. I just hope we get to see more of them in the future.



Esponer said:


> Stats mean just about nothing.



They mean Lee is as fast as Sasuke 

Which I already knew anyway, and I also knew he was better at taijutsu.

Private - Maybe that is Lee's speed with weights, and it is definitely his speed before a gate.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Stats mean just about nothing.



Actually, I think they do, if we assume they are personal stats that were never meant to be compared to one another. I mean Naruto made an S-Rank Ninjutsu, logically his Ninjutsu should be at 5. But if it is made like that, his stamina would have to be 6 or something, because it's still better than his Ninjutsu.

They are personal stats.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm excited to see the excitement over these ultimately irrelevant stats.

Nothing against the stats, but in terms of canonicity, they don't hold a candle to direct manga evidence.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Yes and sure



Yay.

Original account: Munboy



> They mean Lee is as fast as Sasuke



Lol at the people who said Sauske surpassed Lee in it(including me).


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> They mean Lee is as fast as Sasuke



Personal stats, man, personal stats.

They are not supposed to be compared.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

TheOftViewer said:


> I'm excited to see the excitement over these ultimately irrelevant stats.



I can imagine Pein and Madara.

All 5s


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I approve of Han's view of the stats. Please comply with his views.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Personal stats, man, personal stats.
> 
> They are not supposed to be compared.



They can still give a general idea. Lee was already as fast as Sasuke to begin with, so it only makes sense that he should still be a similar speed. All Lee does is physical training anyway, so he can only improve on speed and strength.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

The clones of themselves that Gai's team had to fight was indeed Pain's Jutsu.

He's got what, 3 S-Rank, or so, Jutsu's by now? And yet he has yet to use an S-Rank Jutsu in battle (Except maybe the revival Jutsu). I can't wait until he does.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> The clones of themselves that Gai's team had to fight was indeed Pain's Jutsu.
> 
> He's got what, 3 S-Rank, or so, Jutsu's by now? And yet he has yet to use an S-Rank Jutsu in battle (Except maybe the revival Jutsu). I can't wait until he does.



Did his absorption technique have a stated rank?

His summoning jutsu was also not normal and may be a different rank then normal summoning.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Explains why I couldn't add you 2 on the lock out remake
> 
> You know the heroic map pack is free right?



No, I didn't


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Private - Maybe that is Lee's speed with weights, and it is definitely his speed before a gate.


 
Doesn't matter anyway.. in a taijutsu fight Lee would probably win, but in a normal match - Sasuke with his _Sharingan_ prediction, Chidori usage and genjutsu will take this.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Doesn't matter anyway.. in a taijutsu fight Lee would probably win, but in a normal match Sasuke with his _Sharingan_ prediction, Chidori usage and genjutsu will take this.



No doubt about it. It is just nice to know the he is still the man at things he is supposed to be the man at.


----------



## Narush (Sep 4, 2008)

and also stats are seen as 1 way
i mean it doesn't say what happens during a situation.(if possible) an adrelanine rush,determine to save someone,blahblah....that makes those stats useless
and also what Han said


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Doesn't matter anyway.. in a taijutsu fight Lee would probably win, but in a normal match - Sasuke with his _Sharingan_ prediction, Chidori usage and genjutsu will take this.



Wrong.

It depends on the distance and location.

Lee could rape Sasuke if the distance was far enough that he could open gates.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

..argh, I want Akatsuki's stats so bad!

EDIT: And why would he rape him, Roka?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

They are probably in there somewhere. We just need to wait for the whole Databook to be translated first.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

I wanna see how much Kakashi has improved actually. It better be more than the difference from Databook 1 to 2.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

It's very possible that there _are_ no statistics for Akatsuki. The double page of character statistics seems to only be about the ones we have, and tora-chan didn't say that he was providing only _some_ of the statistics.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone interesited in Hashirama, Tobirama, and Minato's stats


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..argh, I want Akatsuki's stats so bad!
> 
> EDIT: And why would he rape him, Roka?



If he got gates open and Sasuke didn't get there in time what's he going to do to stop himself from dying?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

It would be lame not to include Akatsuki's stats, they're already dead and don't have any connection to the plot anymore ..well, Deidara, Sasori, Orochimaru, Hidan and Kakuzu at least.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> If he got gates open and Sasuke didn't get there in time what's he going to do to stop himself from dying?


Genjutsu him, stab him, _nagashi_ him. Pick any one.



ρяίv?тε said:


> It would be lame not to include Akatsuki's stats, they're already dead and don't have any connection to the plot anymore ..well, Deidara, Sasori, Orochimaru, Hidan and Kakuzu at least.


It would be lame not to include Tayuya's breast size and favourite sex position, she's already dead and doesn't have any connection to the plot anymore.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> It would be lame not to include Tayuya's breast size and favourite sex position, she's already dead and doesn't have any connection to the plot anymore.



She was 14. She had a favorite sex position?

Anyway:




How the fuck can Konan weigh 99 punds with tits that big?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Genjutsu him, stab him, _nagashi_ him. Pick any one.



There is the off chance Lee learned out to open more gates, if so then the 7th gate would make those impossible.

But thats just hypothetical.



> It would be lame not to include Tayuya's breast size and favourite sex position, she's already dead and doesn't have any connection to the plot anymore.



.......are you the same Esponer I know?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Genjutsu him, stab him, _nagashi_ him. Pick any one.



Genjutsu probably doesn't work with such a large outrush of chakra to the point where it is pouring out of the person. I don't think Sasuke has the skill to keep or even cast a genjutsu with such an overpowering burst of chakra.

How will he see him to be able to stab him?

How will he have time to use Nagashi when Lee already has the gates open?

We've seen that Kakashi's 3 tomoe sharingan couldn't even keep up with Lee pre skip going 5 gates, so I doubt Sasuke's could keep up with Lee post skip going 5 gates.

Sasuke isn't that great.




> It would be lame not to include Tayuya's breast size and favourite sex position, she's already dead and doesn't have any connection to the plot anymore.



I'm repping you for this. I <3 Tayuya.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'll sign onto Halo actually, tomorrow I plan to be far more active.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> .......are you the same Esponer I know?


Of course. Some people don't really appreciate that I'm not just a 'serious business' machine. Others don't quite follow what I'm on about  ? what you quoted was a subtle criticism of ρяίv?тε's point.



> She was 14. She had a favorite sex position?


Didn't stop Itachi!

Roka, I'm not in the mood for an actual debate so...



> Genjutsu probably doesn't work with such a large outrush of chakra to the point where it is pouring out of the person. I don't think Sasuke has the skill to keep or even cast a genjutsu with such an overpowering burst of chakra.


Hahah, fanfiction.



> How will he see him to be able to stab him?


LOL!



> How will he have time to use Nagashi when Lee already has the gates open?


Still giggling.



> We've seen that Kakashi's 3 tomoe sharingan *couldn't even keep up with Lee pre skip going 5 gates*, so I doubt Sasuke's could keep up with Lee post skip going 5 gates.


Oh god you're killing me!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> If he got gates open and Sasuke didn't get there in time what's he going to do to stop himself from dying?


 
..seriously?

Kisame saw Gai 6 gates moving, do you actually think Sasuke wouldn't be able to predict Lee's moves with his _Sharingan_ and roflstomp him? ..wow!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..seriously?
> 
> Kisame saw Gai 6 gates moving, do you actually think Sasuke wouldn't be able to predict Lee's moves with his _Sharingan_ and roflstomp him? ..wow!



No he didn't. He seen him dissapear and thought "So fast", before being roflstomped easily by Gai.

As I said Sharingan cannot keep up with 5 gate speed just like it couldn't keep up with Killer Bee who didn't even augment his speed with his Bijuu chakra as far as we know.

So unless you think Base Killer Bee is faster than 5 gates?



Esponer said:


> Roka, I'm not in the mood for an actual debate so...



Simon I'm not in the mood for an actual debate so...



> Hahah, fanfiction.


Hahah, prove me wrong?

We've clearly seen that a burst of chakra is a way to break genjutsu.



> LOL!


LOL!



> Still giggling.


Still giggling.



> Oh god you're killing me!


Oh god you're making me want to call you something bad so much!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> She was 14. She had a favorite sex position?



This is japanese based, they're legal at 13 years of age.

edobear


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> It would be lame not to include Tayuya's breast size and favourite sex position, she's already dead and doesn't have any connection to the plot anymore.


 
..he's not a pedo! 



Dr.Stein said:


> No he didn't. He seen him dissapear and thought "So fast", before being roflstomped easily by Gai.
> 
> As I said Sharingan cannot keep up with 5 gate speed just like it couldn't keep up with Killer Bee who didn't even augment his speed with his Bijuu chakra as far as we know.
> 
> So unless you think Base Killer Bee is faster than 5 gates?


 
LoL, when did he 'dissapear'? Kisame saw his moves but couldn't recat faster than Gai. He saw Gai's foot when it's about to hit his face and thus said "Oh sh-".

Sasuke can follow that speed and react in time thanks to his _Sharingan_. ..and, IIRC - Sasuke dodeged Hachibi's taijutsu moves once he activated his Sharingan.


----------



## Creator (Sep 4, 2008)

Comment now and get reps


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Creator said:


> Comment now and get reps



You say that as if I would care about rep.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Of course. Some people don't really appreciate that I'm not just a 'serious business' machine. Others don't quite follow what I'm on about  ? what you quoted was a subtle criticism of ρяίv?тε's point.



I see?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2008)

Goodbye everyone.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I think I'll sign onto Halo actually, tomorrow I plan to be far more active.



Whats your gamer tag?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

You can escape genjutsu by having the chakra control and awareness to entirely switch off your chakra flow when it is being controlled by someone else.

This is nothing at all like flourishing high chakra. In fact, opening the Gates has the consequence of increasing your chakra by removing your body's ability to stop the chakra flow through the Inner Coils, meaning that when the Gates are opened it is impossible to switch off your chakra flow.

An explosion of chakra has _never_ been a defence against genjutsu, and it never will be. The skill that Jiraiya taught Naruto, and which is very likely the basis of "Kai", is based on your chakra control and is a three step process:


Recognise that you are in a genjutsu.
Switch off your chakra flow, as it is compromised.
Bring back your chakra flow quickly and with force.
There is no evidence that Kakashi could not follow Lee at all times; none at all. He noted that Lee was faster than he was expecting of anyone, but after that he just watched. He did not say, "I cannot follow this", and he did not say it because he was following it fine. He even later explained to others something that Lee and Gai had missed.

As for the rest, you're just assuming amazing, unseen things from a Konoha chūnin.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Later Cochise!

EDIT: ..that's pretty good, Esponer!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> You can escape genjutsu by having the chakra control and awareness to entirely switch off your chakra flow when it is being controlled by someone else.
> 
> This is nothing at all like flourishing high chakra. In fact, opening the Gates has the consequence of increasing your chakra by removing your body's ability to stop the chakra flow through the Inner Coils, meaning that when the Gates are opened it is impossible to switch off your chakra flow.
> 
> ...



That's more like it Simon, I don't like it when you try to mock people, you should know better.


this
this
this

He has sharingan activated before he got hit by the Hachibi meaning he obviously couldn't follow his movement to be able to dodge or he wasn't fast enough to react.

this
this

He has his sharingan activated at close range and couldn't react to that attack? 

You might say that he was still surprised by being blocked but that's no excuse since he had time to react for the next attack.

So is 5 gate Lee faster than Base Killer Bee or not?

And even if he can see Lee coming, I don't think he has the reaction speed to actually stop himself from being hit.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

I wonder if Naruto or Jiraiya draw Sage chakra while they're in a Genjutsu would be break free of it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

I dotn know what your talking about currently, but databook says Neji Taijutsu>Sasuke and speed wise their equal

100%proved.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_Negi is the storongest_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Kisame is the strongerest 

Aside from GB Neji


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

...Okay, but let's be honest, Hiruzen is the storongestest.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay lets be completly serious here.

Farmer with Shotgun is the strongongerester


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> ...Okay, but let's be honest, Hiruzen is the storongestest.



When in reality Minato surpassed him and Pein surpassed him and Madara surpassed him and I think the real Pein is equal or inferior or superior to him.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> this
> this
> this
> 
> He has sharingan activated before he got hit by the Hachibi meaning he obviously couldn't follow his movement to be able to dodge or he wasn't fast enough to react.


 
Um, he abviously dodged that attack. Unless you think Hachibi didn't want to hurt his face? ..not to mention that Hachibi's moves are random (Lee's aren't), and Sasuke activated his Sharingan just before getting hurt (Page 14 - left bottom panel).



> this
> this


 
That's very _very_ close, prediction wouldn't help you much when you're fighting a guy with 8 swords at that range ..anyway, about Hachibi's speed:

this
this


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When in reality Minato surpassed him and Pein surpassed him and Madara surpassed him and I think the real Pein is equal or inferior or superior to him.


Hiruzen is alive and within twenty years of his prime: villains do not dare exist, Madara hides, nobody crosses him.

Careful, I've Hiruzen-tardism today.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Hiruzen is alive and within twenty years of his prime: villains do not dare exist, Madara hides, nobody crosses him.
> 
> Careful, I've Hiruzen-tardism today.



Lets carry this on when Pein fights again, Madara shows more and when more is revealed about Minato

Though I'm sure they surpassed him

EDIT

Wait a sec

Hiraishin, EMS, Rin'negan and what we've seen and know about them is more then enough to defeat Hiruzen


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Private those images are of Hachibi in tails form and he didn't dodge, he deflected one attack.

Also he did get hit before as he has a mark on his cheek.

------------------------------------------------------------

Also Kakashi says "Fast!!"
this

Where else have we seen such comments? When people couldn't keep up with the speed of the person they are talking about.


this
"Fas-..."

 Summoning a giant snake over the team
"!!"

 Summoning a giant snake over the team
"So fas..."

this
"Above!!" - Barely dodges
"!!" - Can't dodge

this

Scattered with "!!" due to the extreme surprise of the speed

 Summoning a giant snake over the team

"!!!" - Due to the extreme speed, even faster than Lee's

As we can see Kishimoto uses "Fast" "So Fast" and "!!", to show when people are having difficulty keeping up with such speed.

I have now proven that Kakashi had a hard time following a 5 gated pre skip Lee.

Thank you for flying Roka airways.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

What the hell is a Hiruzen?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> What the hell is a Hiruzen?



Hiruzen Sarutobi - The God of Shinobi


Also Halo tiem gaiz

GET CHU ASSES ON!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> What the hell is a Hiruzen?



The third Hokage's first name.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi - The God of Shinobi
> 
> 
> Also Halo tiem gaiz
> ...



PrimeMonkeyKing is already on.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> PrimeMonkeyKing is already on.



Add "Jewish Prince" and I'll be on in a couple of minutes.


Cyphon you better get on when you see this!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Add "Jewish Prince" and I'll be on in a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Cyphon you better get on when you see this!



I'll also add you on my original account.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Also he did get hit before as he has a mark on his cheek.


 
He didn't want to just put a mark on his face, didn't he? So, he did dodge his attack! 

..also, Sasuke activated his Sharingan just before getting hurt (Page 14 - left bottom panel) -- he wouldn't have gotten that mark, if he had already activated his Sharingan .

EDIT: Later guys, gotta sleep!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh so thats his first name.

Was his databook thoing translated? Post it


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

I expected Cyphon, Vyse and Roka to have more gamer points


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Oh so thats his first name.
> 
> Was his databook thoing translated? Post it



Link removed

That has everything that has been translated so far.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I expected Cyphon, Vyse and Roka to have more gamer points



How many do you have? I didn't check


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Link removed
> 
> That has everything that has been translated so far.



You left before I played that Ding Dong Song


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> How many do you have? I didn't check



About 9400 I think.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> About 9400 I think.



I have more. How many did you expect me to have?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm horrible against skilled snipers


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

I suck at using snipers in Halo, especially whilst running around.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I have more. How many did you expect me to have?



I thought you'd have about 10,000-15,000 gamer points.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I suck at using snipers in Halo, especially whilst running around.



Same here.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I thought you'd have about 10,000-15,000 gamer points.



And I do, don't I ?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> And I do, don't I ?



Oh yeah you had about 11,000.

Play avatar you get an easy 1000 gamer points for spamming


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 4, 2008)

Me and Suu's match are lacking votes/attention. Could mabe some of yaw come and take a look at it? Mabe vote?


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

A lot of matches are lacking attention, either because people don't care, don't have time, or there are too many practice matches up.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> A lot of matches are lacking attention, either because people don't care, don't have time, or there are too many practice matches up.



Probably because a no. of members have to focus on school now


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

The hell.

Whys Esponer wanking about him if he doesnt have nay stats released?


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> A lot of matches are lacking attention, either because people don't care, don't have time, or there are too many practice matches up.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Probably because a no. of members have to focus on school now



Ah, I see.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't worry ZDG. I'm shifting through your rebuttel as we speak and trying to make sense of what would happen. It's a very tough choice, considering the scenario that the teams were fighting in or against.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello again everyone. I feel asleep randomly and am just now waking up. Sorry I missed Halo, but I am willing to play now if you are all up for it.

I agree with Roka about Lee vs Sasuke. Private and Esponer are not getting enough credit for what the gates can accomplish.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 4, 2008)

Sure.

I'll play a couple more games then go to bed.

Goodnight BD <3


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hello again everyone. I feel asleep randomly and am just now waking up. Sorry I missed Halo, but I am willing to play now if you are all up for it.
> 
> I agree with Roka about Lee vs Sasuke. Private and Esponer are not getting enough credit for what the gates can accomplish.





Dr.Stein said:


> Sure.
> 
> I'll play a couple more games then go to bed.
> 
> Goodnight BD <3



Are you 2 coming online?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2008)

I shall get on then.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 4, 2008)

G'night BD.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

Deidara has 5/5 ninjutsu and 4.5/5 speed.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

hey esponer hows it goin


----------



## Creator (Sep 4, 2008)

Does the Databook have any updates on Jiraiya, or Tsunade?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

bibn8rjr said:


> hey esponer hows it goin


Good, thanks, but I should get some sleep soon if I mean to be going back home (across the country) tomorrow



Creator said:


> Does the Databook have any updates on Jiraiya, or Tsunade?


Probably, but nothing translated yet.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2008)

Can we honestly trust the stats from the databook?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Can we honestly trust the stats from the databook?



No, not really. Unless they are relatively comparable to the events that we have seen displayed by the characters thus far in the series. Even then, that could and will be twisted and interpreted differently by different members.

So still . . . no, I would not trust it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Kishi is wrong databook is shit.

Etc.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 4, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Can we honestly trust the stats from the databook?


They're not as important as what actually happened in the manga, and in my experience they're _worthless_ when compared across character groups. If you look at a rookie, an elite jōnin, Sarutobi and one of the Sound Four you'll be confused.

But within a group, they're okay. The Sound Five is a group; Konoha's jōnin is a group; the rookies, sans the main three, are a group. Hopefully, Akatsuki will be a consistent group.

I think the main three (Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura) form a consistent group as well, but not necessarily consistent with the other rookies.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

Esponer said:


> but I should get some sleep soon if I mean to be going back home (across the country) tomorrow



that sucks, you driving or taking a plane


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm horrible against skilled snipers



Needless to say, I won both matches.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 4, 2008)

ahh zabuzademongod I took a look at your match and I liked your strat but Suu took most of what you did into account in their strat so I had to vote for Suu.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Kishi is wrong databook is shit.
> 
> Etc.





> Q. If I drank Suigetsu would I get diarrhea?
> A. He would just come out from your bottom.
> 
> Q. What character would you like as your girlfriend?
> ...



Stuff like that makes it all good.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Man, I always feel like I miss out on so much when I'm not online. A new databook, revelations about members, etc...

*Goes to look at threads*

'sup guys?


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm good. 

You?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

New chapter spoilers are awful


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> New chapter spoilers are awful



I knew it would happen like that so no big surprise here.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'm good.
> 
> You?


Fine. 



Lord Genome said:


> New chapter spoilers are awful


Haven't checked them out yet, but the chapter should be out in about 3-4 hours anyways..

The new databook information is great: from first glance anyways. I'll have to read it during my study hall tomorrow!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Still pisses me off.

And Kishi was making the manga enjoyable to.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Fine.



Do you still have plans to leave? D: 



Lord Genome said:


> Still pisses me off.
> 
> And Kishi was making the manga enjoyable to.



Lol,that's his style. 

I really don't expect much from him anymore.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Needless to say, I won both matches.



I know...we're playing atm if you're interested.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Still pisses me off.
> 
> And Kishi was making the manga enjoyable to.


D:



Cam said:


> Do you still have plans to leave? D:


Not at the moment. 

I copy and pasted all the information onto Word, and it's 26 pages long! I decided to print it now and read it during my classes tomorrow!


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_I am currently raging over the new chapter.

Every spoiler better be incorrect._


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Not at the moment.
> 
> I copy and pasted all the information onto Word, and it's 26 pages long! I decided to print it now and read it during my classes tomorrow!



Cool.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Even the picures


----------



## Kyon (Sep 4, 2008)

_Dead BD is dead.

On a sidenote, I have a stalker._


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Kyon you caught me already?


----------



## Chainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> New chapter spoilers are awful



And here I thought that Kishi was going to do something right, and make Sasuke lose . . . sigh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

At least a certain someone died


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

How would you feel if Sasuke one-shotted Hachibi? 

Itachi,Tsunade,Jiraiya and Oro stats.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm really understanding this grouping thing. Like those four work well when comparing to each other, but definitely less well with other groups.


----------



## Suu (Sep 4, 2008)

Cam said:


> How would you feel if Sasuke one-shotted Hachibi?
> 
> Itachi,Tsunade,Jiraiya and Oro stats.


Thanks!

Only 3.5 speed for Tsunade? *begins to cry*


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol,her speed is a bit low. 

But her other stats are awesome though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

LOLOLOL HEYZ GAIZ JIRAIYA BASE STATZ ARE = TO ITACHI SO HERMIT MODEZ MUST BE BETTER AMIRITE?


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol,everyone's talking about that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

WHICH IS WHY IM ANNOYED

Even if it is true


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol,yea. 

It's nice to see Tsunade matches up to Oro and Jiraiya though.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

New chapter sucked, as expected. Best part was Karin...lol.

Jiraiya base stats are equal to Itachi, so yes HM would be much more advanced.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Sep 5, 2008)

New chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh! New Juugo move! Makes the new chapter totally worth it!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Juugo.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Juugo.





.....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont see why people are so surprised that Tsunade is equal to the Sannin. It was implied heavily that they were equal `_~


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Kyuubi isn't Hachibi

If anyone wants to read, go ahead. I went on a little rant.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey BD


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Bumblebee


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont see why people are so surprised that Tsunade is equal to the Sannin. It was implied heavily that they were equal `_~



People still didn't buy it though,at least there's some solid proof now.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

People don't buy it because it hasn't been displayed. I think she deserves to be there, but from what we have seen, she isn't. But she will get her showing and I know that she deserves the spot.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hey Bumblebee





one of the weird sounds was this.
[YOUTUBE]Q16KpquGsIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> one of the weird sounds was this.
> [YOUTUBE]Q16KpquGsIc[/YOUTUBE]



HisshouBuraiKen

Go here and comment please.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 5, 2008)

oh my god what was that supposed to be


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Obvious hypocrisy
> 
> Go here and comment please.



The link doesn't work.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it seems that you found your way into the thread I tried to link. It was my big post with lots of bold.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn it

Im going to go maim something over this chapter

that was just bullshit


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 5, 2008)

ohh come on at least we know naruto is doing something (I think he is getting to where he can do FRS without dammaging himself because of his comment when he found out sage chakra makes you recover faster) but next chapter is going to be about the book so thats a downer (imagin tsunade's regenerating technique [I forget the name of it] being done with sage chakra lol Entertaining)

but damnit sasuke sucks stealing all the screen time I swear he had more than half of that chapter DAMNIT lets all spam the hell out of Kishi bout his bullshit (Karin prollyshould have died )


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

I will maim with you. It is back to awful. The Raikage better come out and fuck someone up or I will never forgive Kishi.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 5, 2008)

who is Raikage is he the cloud version of Hokage (I started skimming through the boring stuff back when I first started reading Naruto so I might have missed that piece of information.)


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

God damnit

im still raging


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

One Piece should cheer us up, but that will not be for awhile. Maybe Bleach will at least be ok


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Bleach spoiloers seem decent


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Haven't read the spoilers, but I hope the VC that I like gets to fight. I had no interest in the 2 who fought already (although the blond one had a cool speech). I want the guy with the number on his face to show something good. Ikaku has had his time so I have no interest in him either.


----------



## bibn8rjr (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok back soon gonna get caught up on bleach I think I am 3 cht. behind.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

yay bleach

rage slightly subsided


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

It wasn't bad and it wasn't great. Seeing him use his sword next chapter should be cool.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

OMFG /b IS HILARIOUS TONIGHT

Pics incoming at 300km/h


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

NOTE SEE PICTURES AFTER READING NARUTO CHAPTER

YOULL FEEL BETTER


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Itachi Uchiha: *Nin 5* - *Tai 4.5* - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - *Spe 5* - Sta 2.5 - *Sea 5*

Jiraiya: Nin 5 - *Tai 4.5* - Gen 3 - *Int 4.5* - Str 4.5 - *Spe 4.5* - Sta 5 - *Sea 4.5*

Tsunade: *Nin *5 - *Tai 5* - Gen 3.5(WTF?) - Int 5 - Str 5 - *Spe 3.5* - Sta 4 - Sea 4

Orochimaru: Nin 5 - *Tai 3.5* - *Gen 5*(LOL NO) - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 4.5 - *Sta 3.5* - Sea 5 


Bolded things that I'm surprised about.



Anyway Hello BD.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT NEW CHAPTER


*Spoiler*: __ 



He can now extend it what looks more than 5 metres and straight from his fucking hand! WTF!?


----------



## Suu (Sep 5, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont see why people are so surprised that Tsunade is equal to the Sannin. It was implied heavily that they were equal `_~


Exactly 



			
				Dr. Stein said:
			
		

> Tsunade: *Nin 5 *-* Tai 5 *- Gen 3.5(WTF?) - Int 5 - Str 5 - *Spe 3.5* - Sta 4 - Sea 4


The Speed surprised me (I thought she'd be a little higher), and the low Genjutsu surprised me too (although it makes sense, since Kakashi implied that Sakura had to learn genjutsu to surpass Tsunade). 
The Stamina was a pleasant surprise for me, as I'm so used to Kishi dishing out craptastic Stamina to females.

Ninjutsu - I suppose her medical ninjutsu would be the main reason for her 5. I guess variety and number of jutsu don't really have an impact on that calculation.

Taijutsu - It's probably the only way she can kill people (other than via Kuchiyose), so seeing her have a 5 here didn't really surprise me. She was only outmatched by Kabuto because she was extremely rusty, already tired out and in a blind rage when he fought her. Plus, I'd imagine she lost mainly due to her [lack of] speed.



PS: the KFC picture wins.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Itachi Uchiha: *Nin 5* - *Tai 4.5* - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - *Spe 5* - Sta 2.5 - *Sea 5*
> 
> Jiraiya: Nin 5 - *Tai 4.5* - Gen 3 - *Int 4.5* - Str 4.5 - *Spe 4.5* - Sta 5 - *Sea 4.5*
> 
> ...




Stats are to do with a character's own personal strengths and weaknesses, and cannot be compared in such a way. Kishi is saying that Orochimaru is really, really good at Genjutsu, but that does not mean that his 5 compares to Itachi's. Itachi has the Sharingan- they may be equal if he did'nt but since he does, and since he's that damn good at Genjutsu, he will always win against your ordinary Genjutsu genius.



Dr.Stein said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT NEW CHAPTER
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What's the big deal?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

It's going to make the tournament Sasuke even more of a trouble to have on the list with an even bigger range and he could potentially put one on each hand.

I know the stats aren't for direct comparison but Orochimaru hasn't done anything impressive with genjutsu ever.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> It's going to make the tournament Sasuke even more of a trouble to have on the list with an even bigger range and he could potentially put one on each hand.
> 
> I know the stats aren't for direct comparison but Orochimaru hasn't done anything impressive with genjutsu ever.



Few in naruto- esp. in the higher-tiers- are going to show us more than a glimpse of what they can really do. Kakashi has 1,000 Jutsu- are we going to see anything close to them all? No- far too many, it would take too long. 

You can't judge a character based just on what they have shown (except in the Tournament, but thta's just the rules). It's what they _don't_ show that determines their true strength.

                                         -_The Pearls of Wisdom_, masamune1


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

No it isn't...for all we know Kakashi has 1000 D rank jutsu. That's not true strength, I can judge Oro by his genjutsu feats....which are getting pwned.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning BD.

I was surprised at some of the stats too. Jiraiya has been considered slow by many, so it is nice to see that proven wrong, as I have always stated he wasn't slow. It is also nice to see that his taijutsu is in the high tier as well, although I never doubted that either 

The big thing is how he has a 4.5 in sealing? He gave Kakashi a paper seal to stop Naruto, fixed Naruto's seal early on to fix his chakra, sealed Amaterasu with a scroll seal, tweaked Naruto's seal to bring the 4 tails out and was then able to detain the 4 tails and also holds the key to Naruto's seal. Kind of weird he doesn't have a 5.

About Oro with genjutsu: He was caught in Itachi's Stein, but remember that he seemed to be about to Kai out of it, which is why Itachi cut his hand off. So if he can break Itachis genjutsu of all people, then I think it is fair to put him at 5. Plus he had a genjutsu of his own.

Tsunade: I am not surprised she has a good stamina rating, but I would have thought it would be 5. It seems all of the Sannin are absolute tanks in battle. Ninjutsu being a 5 also does not surprise me. She has medical ninjutsu good enough to keep herself from dying in battle and regenerate limbs, that alone is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

..they seem pretty good to me, just as I expected. Jiraiya's 4.5 in Seals in the only thing that surprised me, I thought he would have 5 with all his summons and seals. His speed and Tai seems also good to me, since they related to his usage of HM abviously.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone direct me to Oro's genjutsu plox?

If it's the apparent "Death Seeing Genjutsu", then this page basically shits all over it.

Link removed

No, it's not genjutsu. Why else would Kishi have Sasuke say that?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> No it isn't...for all we know Kakashi has 1000 D rank jutsu. That's not true strength, I can judge Oro by his genjutsu feats....which are getting pwned.





Dr.Stein said:


> No it isn't...for all we know Kakashi has 1000 D rank jutsu. That's not true strength, I can judge Oro by his genjutsu feats....which are getting pwned.



Getting pwned...by the single greatest Genjustu user in the Manga thusfar, armed with the Sharingan which renders all normal Genjutsu worthless. And Oro was _still_ about to get out of it- Itachi cut off his hand to prevent it.

Kakashi is a legend throughout the land- Deidara even gave himself a rebuke for underestimating the Copy Ninja. He can take on S-class missios solo, and is famous for his Copying of techniques. He may have 1,000 D-Rank Ninjutsu...but that, we both know, is unlikely to say the least. 

_Naruto_ ninja do not show us all that they know. We may not have rock-solid proof that they _do_ know it until they do, but that does'nt mean there is'nt evidence. TO get an idea of what they are capable of, you look at a ninja's age, reputation, history, dreams and ambitions, talent, intelligence and personality, and all those of Oro's suggest that he would be great at Genjutsu, as well as knowing a far bigger range of Ninjutsu than he has shown thusfar. That the Stat's have now more or less confirmed this (for the Genjutsu, at least) does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Getting pwned...by the single greatest Genjustu user in the Manga thusfar, armed with the Sharingan which renders all normal Genjutsu worthless. And Oro was _still_ about to get out of it- Itachi cut off his hand to prevent it.
> 
> Kakashi is a legend throughout the land- Deidara even gave himself a rebuke for underestimating the Copy Ninja. He can take on S-class missios solo, and is famous for his Copying of techniques. He may have 1,000 D-Rank Ninjutsu...but that, we both know, is unlikely to say the least.
> 
> _Naruto_ ninja do not show us all that they know. We may not have rock-solid proof that they _do_ know it until they do, but that does'nt mean there is'nt evidence. TO get an idea of what they are capable of, you look at a ninja's age, reputation, history, dreams and ambitions, talent, intelligence and personality, and all those of Oro's suggest that he would be great at Genjutsu, as well as knowing a far bigger range of Ninjutsu than he has shown thusfar. That the Stat's have now more or less confirmed this (for the Genjutsu, at least) does not surprise me in the least.



I hope you realise I'm talking about this in context of the tournament right? People are just going to assume that Oro can no longer be put under genjutsu or can escape extremely easily which wouldn't the the case if Itachi used a more subtle genjutsu.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I hope you realise I'm talking about this in context of the tournament right? People are just going to assume that Oro can no longer be put under genjutsu or can escape extremely easily which wouldn't the the case if Itachi used a more subtle genjutsu.



Assuming Itachi doesn't do something to him while he is in genjutsu (like cut his hand off) then why couldn't he break it easily? Obviously it wouldn't help for Tsukiyami, but he has already shown that he could break out.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I hope you realise I'm talking about this in context of the tournament right? People are just going to assume that Oro can no longer be put under genjutsu or can escape extremely easily which wouldn't the the case if Itachi used a more subtle genjutsu.



Hmmm.....Well, in that case, you may have a point.

Well, except for the fact that Oro _should_ be able to escape Genjutsu very easily; just (maybe) not Itachi's.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

He doesn't have any genjutsu as far as I know, but he did use _Shikumi no Jutsu_ (Death Foreseeing Technique), which some calls *Killing Intent*, twice againts Kakashi and againts Sasuke and Sakura in FOD ..maybe that was a genjutsu?

..and he did release Kabuto from Sasori's genjutsu, so he knows when he or any other person is in a genjutsu. Though Sasuke was able to redirect Orochimaru's transfer jutsu, and make Orochimaru transfer himself into Sasuke by using _Magen: Kyōten Chiten_, which Itachi used againts Kerunai! Unless his transfer jutsu is a genjutsu, _Magen: Kyōten Chiten _can be used againts any kind of jutsu!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sasuke said "Genjutsu?" ..so, he wasn't sure. His Sharingan wasn't activated too, so that doesn't make sense - how could he know that it's not a genjutsu? He was just guessing ..maybe it's really a genjutsu!

EDIT: ..sorry for DP!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

I wrote a reply to several posts but lost it because of the database error. I no longer care.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

I kept getting that stupid error also.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

LoL, what do guys think of _Magen: Kyōten Chiten? .._Sasuke was able to redirect Orochimaru's transfer jutsu, and make Orochimaru transfer himself into Sasuke by using _Magen: Kyōten Chiten_, which Itachi used againts Kerunai! Unless his transfer jutsu is a genjutsu, _Magen: Kyōten Chiten _can be used againts any kind of jutsu!

..and, I know that Kisame said that Itachi used a genjutsu againts Deidara. But, if you re-read that chapter again, you would see that Itachi didn't use genjutsu and merely used _Magen: Kyōten Chiten _at the end of the fight. 

Itachi moved from his position, so he didn't use genjutsu from the start or he would be standing close to Kisame and Sasori.
The first move from Deidara did actually destroy the wall, see page 12, 13, 14, etc.
Deidara's clay are still there, even when he has been told about the genjutsu, see page 12, 13, 14, etc.
explode
explode
explode
Here


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

I will say this now:

Databook stats are about as much worth as the crap they cleaned up when Kishi used them as toilet paper. If you use them in an argument with me, I will simply laugh at you. 

Aside from that, how is everyone?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> I will say this now:
> 
> Databook stats are about as much worth as the crap they cleaned up when Kishi used them as toilet paper. If you use them in an argument with me, I will simply laugh at you.
> 
> Aside from that, how is everyone?


 
..actually, they worth a lot, and I'll be sure to use them againts you! 

Pretty good, how are you?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..actually, they worth a lot, and I'll be sure to use them againts you!


 
Itachi has the same stamina as Obito? Jiraiya, the foremost seal-master in the Manga doesn't have 5? Tsunade has less of a Genjutsu stat than Sakura?

No. Fuck that politely, thank you very much.



> Pretty good, how are you?



Gorging myself on various gummy-sweets whilst writing new BD Fanfic chapter (warning: contains copious amounts of Cam :3)


----------



## Suu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Vindi 


Vindicare said:


> I will say this now:
> 
> Databook stats are about as much worth as the crap they cleaned up when Kishi used them as toilet paper. If you use them in an argument with me, I will simply laugh at you.


Agreed.

If anything, I think those stats should only be used (or seen as) a comparison of a ninja's stats _relative to his other stats_. Not relative to other ninja.



Cyphon said:


> The big thing is how he has a 4.5 in sealing? He gave Kakashi a paper seal to stop Naruto, fixed Naruto's seal early on to fix his chakra, sealed Amaterasu with a scroll seal, tweaked Naruto's seal to bring the 4 tails out and was then able to detain the 4 tails and also holds the key to Naruto's seal. Kind of weird he doesn't have a 5.


Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't "Sea" stand for *seal knowledge*?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Vindi hows it going?

I disagree with you by the way. While some seem to be a little awkward at best, most can give you a good sense of how each ninja within a certain tier compare to each other. You obviously would not compare Obito to Itachi because 1 is Kage level and the other one was shit gennin level.

Suu - I am not sure, but either way, Jiraiya has shown plenty of seal knowledge/usage.

Private - The attack you are discussing cannot be used on any attack.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Itachi has the same stamina as Obito? Jiraiya, the foremost seal-master in the Manga doesn't have 5? Tsunade has less of a Genjutsu stat than Sakura?
> 
> No. Fuck that politely, thank you very much.


 
Why would we care about Itachi's stamina? ..he showed more than enough to be a high tier character. He might not have a huge amount of chakra, but his chakra control seems pretty good. Not to mention that this stat is related to the Itachi we saw in Sasuke vs. Itachi fight, and not Itachi prime. Even Zetsu said Itachi was more srtonger than that!

Jiraiya's seal knowledge isn't as good as most people thought it would be, but it does actually make sense - since Pa said he couldn't use HM perfectly. Does it even matter that he has 4.5?

Kakashi said that Sakura is better than Tsunade in genjutsu, am not really surprised that she have 3.5! ..it's actually interesting to see Esponer's theory about chakra control and breaking out of genjutsu gets destoyed because of this stat, since Tsunade had near perfect chakra control.



> Gorging myself on various gummy-sweets whilst writing new BD Fanfic chapter (warning: contains copious amounts of Cam :3)


 
Oh, god ..am hungry! :3

..so, should we expect Chapter 4 today?



Cyphon said:


> Private - The attack you are discussing cannot be used on any attack.


 
True, but it could be very useful againts binding jutsus and such.


----------



## Maximus (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that includes seal speed as well.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Maximus said:


> I think that includes seal speed as well.


 
Not really, seal speed is related to the user's speed.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Suu said:


> Hey Vindi
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...



That's actually a good idea, and far more acceptable to me than seeing Itachi have the stamina of lil'Obito.

And I thought Seal Knowledge was a combination both of handseals, and written seals, such as Jiraiya's Kyuubi Suppresion tag.



Cyphon said:


> Hey Vindi hows it going?
> 
> I disagree with you by the way. While some seem to be a little awkward at best, most can give you a good sense of how each ninja within a certain tier compare to each other. You obviously would not compare Obito to Itachi because 1 is Kage level and the other one was shit gennin level.



But the thing is that if you compare them in stats, you _must_ compare itachi's stamina to Obito's stamina, and that is quite frankly, IMO, retarded, even looking at Itachi in his last fight, when he was at death's door, he had enough chakra for four MS attacks. Does that mean that Obito had the chakra for four MS attacks?

*But wait!* Pre-skip Kakashi has a Stamina of 3! Post-Skip Kakashi has improved, as we see by the increased number of Raikiri's + enough chakra for an MS, and he was only capable of 3 MS attacks. HOLY SHIT PLOT HOLE THE SIZE OF MY LOVE FOR NARU/TAYU! 



ρяίv?тε said:


> Why would we care about Itachi's stamina? ..he showed more than enough to be a high tier character. He might not have a huge amount of chakra, but his chakra control seems pretty good. Not to mention that this stat is related to the Itachi we saw in Sasuke vs. Itachi fight, and not Itachi prime. Even Zetsu said Itachi was more srtonger than that!



See above. 



> Jiraiya's seal knowledge isn't as good as most people thought it would be, but it does actually make sense - since Pa said he couldn't use HM perfectly. Does it even matter that he has 4.5?


 
What does HM, a technique related to Sage Chakra, have to do with selas?



> Kakashi said that Sakura is better than Tsunade in genjutsu, am not really surprised that she have 3.5! ..it's actually interesting to see Esponer's theory about chakra control and breaking out of genjutsu gets destoyed because of this stat, since Tsunade had near perfect chakra control.


 
He did? I would like to see this, plz.



> ..so, should we expect Chapter 4 today?



Maybe. If not today, definitely tomorrow, and Chapter 5 on the weekend as well.


----------



## Maximus (Sep 5, 2008)

Can you back that up, private?

Anyways, Im usually rely on manga evidence. If there is no such thing to draw conclusions from then bring out the databook.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Not really, seal speed is related to the user's speed.



Kakashi saw Kakuzu's seals, but was utterly bitchslapped by him in speed. He couldn't see Itachi's, but managed to keep up with his Shoten clone fairly easily in Taijutsu.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> But the thing is that if you compare them in stats, you _must_ compare itachi's stamina to Obito's stamina, and that is quite frankly, IMO, retarded, even looking at Itachi in his last fight, when he was at death's door, he had enough chakra for four MS attacks. Does that mean that Obito had the chakra for four MS attacks?



Miscommunication? Let me break it down how I see it:

Kishi is only giving us stats on a scale of 1-5. Now lets say for each level he made it as it should be. I am not saying these are the accurate numbers, but just something off the top of my head.

Genin
Obito stamina = 4

Chunin 
Rock Lee stamina = 5 (equivalent to what say, a 10 would be at Genin). 

Basically the point is, you should compare classes i.e Chunin to a Chunin level or Kage to a Kage level.

So for your comparison
Genin Obito = 4 in stamina
Kage Itachi = 4 in stamina, but if he fought a genin or was compared, his number would be like 15.

The only real problem is that Kishi limits the numbers to 1-5 instead of power scaling further.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Kakashi saw Kakuzu's seals, but was utterly bitchslapped by him in speed. He couldn't see Itachi's, but managed to keep up with his Shoten clone fairly easily in Taijutsu.



He could'nt keep up with Itachi's speed pre-skip; post-skip he has certainly improved. And Kakuzu did'nt "bitchslap" him in speed- Kakashi was able to intercept pretty much all of his attacks, including those not aimed at him. The problem was they were too powerful, and Kakashi did'nt have the stamina to keep going like that. He was also trying to defend Ino and Chouji from attack, and all these things led to Kakuzu being able to press a hard advantage over him.

THough I agree that Seal speed and regular speed are not the same, they are related. Seals, tough, refers to how many combinations you know as well as how fast and how well you can use them, I'd wager.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah, I see what you mean, Cyphon, but it raises a further question - where do we define "Kage Level"?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> *But wait!* Pre-skip Kakashi has a Stamina of 3! Post-Skip Kakashi has improved, as we see by the increased number of Raikiri's + enough chakra for an MS, and he was only capable of 3 MS attacks. HOLY SHIT PLOT HOLE THE SIZE OF MY LOVE FOR NARU/TAYU!


 
_Tsukiyomi_ =/= _Amaterasu_ =/= _Kamui (Kakashi' MS)._



> See above.


 
Not really a good argument!



> What does HM, a technique related to Sage Chakra, have to do with selas?


 
It's a summoning!



> He did? I would like to see this, plz.


 
explode


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Ah, I see what you mean, Cyphon, but it raises a further question - where do we define "Kage Level"?



Well Kage was just an example. But we can make some accurate comparisons.

Like Kakashi is very high elite jounin/low Kage and has competed with the likes of Itachi and did Ok. So I think he is one of the weakest members of the Kage category.

A quick list for Kage level
Any Kage (obviously)
Itachi
Sannin
Pein (a weird exception do to so many bodies that could have separate stats)
Most of Akutsuki

We know the high level ninja. For Chunin you could put all of Konoha's Chunin (I would include Neji with them for now) and probably Taka.

Sakura and Naruto are exceptions (as I believe Esponer pointed out) do to main character status and special traits compared to the others.

But I think we can definitely classify groups and compare stats.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> _Tsukiyomi_ =/= _Amaterasu_ =/= _Kamui (Kakashi' MS)._


 
In effect, no. In chakra consumption, I thought it was assumed yes/similar enough to make no difference.



> It's a summoning!



Jiraiya requried the Ni Dai Sennin to help him focus his Sage Chakra to get into Sennin Modo. Naruto seems to require no such thing.




> explode



Right, read it. Nowhere does he say "Sakura is better than Tsunade at Genjutsu." He says Sakura has the potential to surpass Tsunade, because even though he had her pegged as a Genjutsu-type, her Tai and Ninjutsu have increased massively in two years.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Ah, I see what you mean, Cyphon, but it raises a further question - where do we define "Kage Level"?



Kage-Level refers to your skill level (how good you are in your particular area(s)- you can use up to S-Class Jutsu in that area at least), and your ability to express it (eg. Neji had Jounin-level Taijutsu skills as a Genin, but Chuunin-level- at best- strength, speed, stamina etc., which meant that he could not use his skills to their fullest potential). It also has to do with intelligence, judgement, experience and the like.

Skill, strength, speed, stamina, experience, intelligence, ninjutsu knowledge and so on. The sum total of these should add up to Kage level.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Dammit I feel like destroying some people right now for their lack of reading comprehension. 

Did nobody on these forums understand the Jiraiya vs Pein fight?

/small rant.

I think I may make a big thread about some misconceptions I have seen.

*EDIT - ONE PIECE HAS CAME OUT ALREADY *


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> In effect, no. In chakra consumption, I thought it was assumed yes/similar enough to make no difference.


 
..assumed? Thank you!



> Jiraiya requried the Ni Dai Sennin to help him focus his Sage Chakra to get into Sennin Modo. Naruto seems to require no such thing.


 
Right, seems like I got it wrong. But, 4.5 is still good.



> Right, read it. Nowhere does he say "Sakura is better than Tsunade at Genjutsu." He says Sakura has the potential to surpass Tsunade, because even though he had her pegged as a Genjutsu-type, her Tai and Ninjutsu have increased massively in two years.


 
No, no. He says _"Medical ninjutsu plus amazing strenght.. no that's not all. Because Sakura was originally a Genjutsu type.. she may become an even better ninja than the fifth."_ He abviously thinks that she has the potential to surpass Tsunade not only because  she know those stuff, but also because she's a Genjutsu type.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> No, no. He says _"Medical ninjutsu plus amazing strenght.. no that's not all. Because Sakura was originally a Genjutsu type.. she may become an even better ninja than the fifth."_ He's abviously think that she has the potential to surpass Tsunade because not only does she know those stuff, but also because she's a Genjutsu type.



That's what I was saying, in response to this:



ρяίv?тε said:


> *Kakashi said that Sakura is better than Tsunade in genjutsu*, am not really surprised that she have 3.5! ..it's actually interesting to see Esponer's theory about chakra control and breaking out of genjutsu gets destoyed because of this stat, since Tsunade had near perfect chakra control.



Kakashi did not say Sakura was better than Tsunade in Genjutsu, only that she was originally a Genjutsu type, and she has the potential to surpass the fifth, which we all know will blatantly happen along with Naruto>Jiraiya (and probably Minato as well) and Sasuke>Orochimaru (and Itachi).


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy shi...One Piece was awesome as always.

New One Piece Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuma is a good guy? He helped the SH crew? WTF is going on?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

He thinks that she has the potential to surpass Tsunade because _she's_ a Genjutsu type above all, isn't abvious that he thinks Tsunade isn't very good in genjutsu?

EDIT: ..gotta go, will continue this later!


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> He thinks that she has the potential to surpass Tsunade because _she's_ a Genjutsu type above all, isn't abvious that he thinks Tsunade isn't very good in genjutsu?



No, it's because Sakura was originally a Genjutsu type, but has advanced massively in Ninjutsu and Taijutsu, rather than staying with Genjutsu. Imagine if Kurenai appeared in the Manga and started owning people in Taijutu? Or if Gai started using some strange Genjutsu rather than fighting in Taijutsu?

It's because Sakura has become so skilled in categories other than the one he had neatly filed her into.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare youve been in the BD and come across countless data book stats, and you haven't figured out that stats are relevant to the respective  rank  of the ninja  ?


The data book stats look pretty accurate to me, maybe only a few surprises here and there.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning all.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Heya, Cochise!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Cochise.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Pan and Cyphon.

Who else vomited after reading Naruto?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

I felt sick, but then I read Bleach and felt slightly better. Then I read One Piece and felt like I was on top of the world again.

I prefer not to talk about the fail that is the Naruto manga, so what did you think of OP Cochise?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Fantastic, the Strawhat's are scattered and have been utterly defeated. I give Oda credit for having the balls to pull a move like that.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Fantastic, the Strawhat's are scattered and have been utterly defeated. I give Oda credit for having the balls to pull a move like that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. But I think they may all be flying to the same spot. An excellent idea imo would be to have them scattered, all to undergo individual training/mini arcs in order to become stronger. Then they meet back up in a big emotional reunion and kick some ass again.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, I would almost bet money that they are scattered. They may never even regroup. Oda is not a predictable person, and he will definately pull some more things that are unexpected.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 5, 2008)

talk about spoilers...jesus


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Oh, I would almost bet money that they are scattered. They may never even regroup. Oda is not a predictable person, and he will definately pull some more things that are unexpected.



They will definitely regroup imo.

Also, I responded to you in the discussion thread. You have to reconsider. I am right about this.


----------



## Maximus (Sep 5, 2008)

This manga sucks.


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Morning guys.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Cam. Hows it going?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry VBD, go read it and it won't be a spoiler.



Cyphon said:


> They will definitely regroup imo.
> 
> Also, I responded to you in the discussion thread. You have to reconsider. I am right about this.



No, do not expect them to regroup. Oda could go in any direction now.

Your ignoring canon, lol.



Yeah Maximus, that's about what I looked like.



Morning Cam.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Your ignoring canon, lol.



So explain what canon I am ignoring. I included absolutely every part of the battle into the calculations. So which part am I ignoring?


----------



## Maximus (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy fucking hell, go checkout telegrams. 
You will find it either funny or depressing.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I found it terribly depressing, which is nice since I'm having a terrible week anyways.

Still no power at home.


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Sup Cam. Hows it going?





Cochise said:


> Morning Cam.



I'm good,just hanging out. 

How are you guys?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'm good,just hanging out.
> 
> How are you guys?



I am good thanks. Slightly frustrated that so many people can't misunderstand something so simple, but having fun trying to teach them nonetheless.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys

What's going on?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Stein. Not much here. Just made a big thread to continue my points. 

How about you?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Just back from town and stuff, going out later to the cinema to see a film. Not sure which one yet, I feel so tired.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

I may go see a movie today also. Maybe the new one with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

But Nicholas Cage is a terrible, terrible, terrible actor.

I think I might be going to see "The Strangers".

Argh Argh Argh bored.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

It could still be a good movie. I enjoyed both National Treasure movies


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Bleh, he can't act and hearing his voice enrages me.

I need something to take my mind of boredom.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you read One Piece yet?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Bleh, he can't act and hearing his voice enrages me.
> 
> I need something to take my mind of boredom.



Well, _Rock n Rolla_ is out today.



Cyphon said:


> It could still be a good movie. I enjoyed both National Treasure movies



..............Why?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> ..............Why?



I thought they were interesting. I am actually quite excited for the 3rd installment.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Well, _Rock n Rolla_ is out today.



I didn't know that but that looks awesome! Gerard Butler <3




Cyphon said:


> I thought they were interesting. I am actually quite excited for the 3rd installment.



I have read One Piece <3

Nicholas Cage movies fail


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I have read One Piece <3
> 
> Nicholas Cage movies fail



What did you think?

All except National Treasure.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

I am highly confused.

Also it's about a guy following a treasure map and it's Nicholas Cage.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> I thought they were interesting. I am actually quite excited for the 3rd installment.



What was interesting about them?

I thought the first one was okay, the second one less so. I did'nt _hate_ them but they were'nt great films, or anything close. The second, in particular, had a weak, weak villain, weak because of his inconsistency (going from frame ups and attempted murder, to working with the hero, to holding the heroes' girl hostage because he does'nt want to die, to electing to stay behind and die _mere minutes afterward_.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> What was interesting about them?
> 
> I thought the first one was okay, the second one less so. I did'nt _hate_ them but they were'nt great films, or anything close. The second, in particular, had a weak, weak villain, weak because of his inconsistency (going from frame ups and attempted murder, to working with the hero, to holding the heroes' girl hostage because he does'nt want to die, to electing to stay behind and die _mere minutes afterward_.



They are just interesting to me. Don't really know how to explain it, I just enjoy the films.

Difference in taste I guess. What isn't interesting about it. There is lots of interesting information in the movies.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

[Team7] - Michi ~ To you all

That's going to be a good film.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks average. I see Ludacris is in it


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> They are just interesting to me. Don't really know how to explain it, I just enjoy the films.
> 
> Difference in taste I guess. What isn't interesting about it. There is lots of interesting information in the movies.



_Historical_ information. I thought you did'nt like history.

Most of it is sickening, vomit-inducing propagandic information encouraging the viewer to hold your hand over your hear and gaze proudly up at the Stars and Stripes. In other words, it's blatanty pro-America, meant for an American audience as an ode to American history. Which may also explain why it is so family-friendly.

Still, like I said I thought it was okay (I actually thought it was one of Nicholas Cages' better films, in terms of his acting), but I enjoy it most when I either ignore all that Americana or snigger at it. It _is_ interesting, but it also very clearly has an agenda. Namely, God Bless America.

It's just a bit too light. And too American.

*Edit*: No offence intended.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Looks average. I see Ludacris is in it



It's a British film which says a lot because it actually looks great.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

RocknRolla looks crap to me.

Seriously.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> _Historical_ information. I thought you did'nt like history.
> 
> Most of it is sickening, vomit-inducing propagandic information encouraging the viewer to hold your hand over your hear and gaze proudly up at the Stars and Stripes. In other words, it's blatanty pro-America, meant for an American audience as an ode to American history. Which may also explain why it is so family-friendly.
> 
> Still, like I said I thought it was okay (I actually thought it was one of Nicholas Cages' better films, in terms of his acting), but I enjoy it most when I either ignore all that Americana or snigger at it. It _is_ interesting, but it also very clearly has an agenda. Namely, God Bless America.



I don't like history that much. I said some can be interesting, this movie being a perfect example. I am glad you remember stuff about me though. 

I don't pay attention to propaganda or any of that shit. I like the movie because it is interesting, not because there was some kind of message in it. It has enough action to keep it exciting and the idea of a "book of secrets" just seems cool to me. I don't care which parts are even accurate or true, it is interesting nonetheless.

But no offense taken. I don't care about that kind of thing.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> RocknRolla looks crap to me.
> 
> Seriously.



We've already established that your sense of humour is lacking. It looks hilarious and it has some great actors in it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> It's a British film which says a lot because it actually looks great.



It's actually supposed to be quite average, though I think some of the mauling has to do with it being too similar to _Snatch_ and _L,S and TSB_.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> It's a British film which says a lot because it actually looks great.



It look okay at best imo. I would watch it, but I am not excited for it.



Vindicare said:


> RocknRolla looks crap to me.
> 
> Seriously.



It doesn't look _that_ bad.

Hows the fic coming along Vindi?

Official Thread, No Discussion

All my typing for nothing. Someone comment please


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> It's actually supposed to be quite average, though I think some of the mauling has to do with it being too similar to _Snatch_ and _L,S and TSB_.



Well it's the same director and to be honest I think it looks funny. I'll definitely see it.

[Team7] - Michi ~ To you all

Good song <3


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> We've already established that your sense of humour is lacking. It looks hilarious and it has some great actors in it.



It just doesn't look funny at all.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> It just doesn't look funny at all.



Different sense of humour then, perhaps it's lost on you


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Vyse. 

Hows it going?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Good afternoon everyone.



Vyse, shake it, shake it baby.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Hey Vyse.
> 
> Hows it going?



I suppose I'm doing alright, a little sick, but seeing how it's Friday and with my sickness I'm able to study for my AP test for longer, I'm doing just fine. You?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, Vyse! How are you?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Hi, Vyse! How are you?



Fine, a little sweaty due to the heat - mostly humidity.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I suppose I'm doing alright, a little sick, but seeing how it's Friday and with my sickness I'm able to study for my AP test for longer, I'm doing just fine. You?



Pretty good. Off to see my girl.

So goodbye everyone.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Hai Gaiz

I has the aids


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyphon said:


> Pretty good. Off to see my girl.
> 
> So goodbye everyone.



Have fun with that Cyphon, goodbye.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Itachi Uchiha: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 5 - *Sta 2.5* - Sea 5

 Every Itachi fan hates this


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Itachi Uchiha: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 5 - *Sta 2.5* - Sea 5
> 
> Every Itachi fan hates this



And with good damned reason.


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2008)

Because the databook is wrong, and always will be. Unless you're assuming MS techniques don't take that much chakra ...

Other than that, hey guys.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Itachi Uchiha: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 5 - *Sta 2.5* - Sea 5
> 
> Every Itachi fan hates this



No one lasts long enough for his stamina to matter. Also remember that he had a terminal illness and was barely staying alive with the help of medicine and sheer will power.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Databook statistics are based on potential. Both Gai and Lee have shown no genjutsu, so they equally suck in that area. But, Gai is tier 3 in the area while Pre-Lee is 0. Why would they have different tiers if they both have no genjutsu, however it was stated that Lee had absolutely no potential no ninjutsu or genjutsu, so maybe that's why he's tier 0, and Gai has potential for genjutsu, being the more skilled shinobi, so his tier is higher.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

I think databooks are shit and kishi is wrong


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2008)

Gai has shown at least some genjutsu potential by dispelling . Not only did Gai notice it about the same time as Kakashi but was able to dispel it in the same manner, so Gai has to have some resistance and skill in the area of Genjutsu, other than assumptions.

On that note, I want stats on Sasori


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Truepotential said:


> I'm starting to think that Databook statistics are based on potential. Both Gai and Lee have shown no genjutsu, so they equally suck in that area. But, Gai is tier 3 in the area while Pre-Lee is 0. Why would they have different tiers if they both have no genjutsu, however it was stated that Lee had absolutely no potential no ninjutsu or genjutsu, so maybe that's why he's tier 0, and Gai has potential for genjutsu, being the more skilled shinobi, so his tier is higher.



Genjutsu resistance factors in there to.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Gai has shown at least some genjutsu potential by dispelling . Not only did Gai notice it about the same time as Kakashi but was able to dispel it in the same manner, so Gai has to have some resistance and skill in the area of Genjutsu, other than assumptions.
> 
> On that note, I want stats on Sasori



Akatsuki Stats

Sasori is as awesome as he should be. Nehan Shouja no Jutsu wasn't a great Genjutsu, tbh. Pre-Sakura, with a Genjutsu stat of 2 was capable of dispelling it. It was just unmatched in terms of AoE, but strength-wise was underwhelming.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Kakuzu: 33.5
Hidan: 31.5
Sasori: 35
Deidara: 33.5
Kisame: 32.5
Itachi: 35.5
Orochimaru: 35

From totalling,

Itachi > Orochimaru = Sasori >>> Kakuzu = Deidara >> Kisame >> Hidan


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Kisame stats plox


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

The Killstrike


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

RolandAlderas said:


> Gai has shown at least some genjutsu potential by dispelling . Not only did Gai notice it about the same time as Kakashi but was able to dispel it in the same manner, so Gai has to have some resistance and skill in the area of Genjutsu, other than assumptions.
> 
> On that note, I want stats on Sasori



Isn't breaking genjutsu chakra control? That's not skill in utilizing genjutsu, it's just better chakra control than Lee. Both of them still has shown nothing in genjutsu.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Kakuzu: 33.5
> Hidan: 31.5
> Sasori: 35
> Deidara: 33.5
> ...



That seems fair and in line with how I rank Akatsuki. I approve.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Just from the statistics of many shinobi, it looks as if a genjutsu score between 0 and 3.5 measures one's knowledge of and in part defences against genjutsu, and a score of 4 to 5 implies actual use of genjutsu and measures ability in that.

EDIT: Oh, everyone's coming up with different statistics at the moment.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

Is Post-Kakashi up, ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Kakuzu: 33.5
> Hidan: 31.5
> Sasori: 35
> Deidara: 33.5
> ...


Not a fan.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Kumanri's scans thread



Lol Kisame.

Also Kisame being that low rated in Akatsuki worries me, especially since he is still alive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Databook is crap more or less anyway
Stats are just fun to look at, Sasori by that ranking is the third strongest shown and he got beat by Sakura and Chiyo.

And lol @ genjustu 5 for Oro


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Not a fan.



lol, Kisame.



Lord Genome said:


> Databook is crap more or less anyway
> Stats are just fun to look at, Sasori by that ranking is the third strongest shown and he got beat by Sakura and Chiyo.
> 
> And lol @ genjustu 5 for Oro



Sasori _was_ that damned strong. He just happened to face one of his worst possible matchups and _let_ them win.

Orochimaru was capable of breaking out of Sharingan Genjutsu. He deserves 5.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Mind showing Oro breaking out of it?

Every time ive seen him get in it he gets stomped.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

He didn't break out, he was about to try, that doesn't mean he was going to be successful for god's sake.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Mind showing Oro breaking out of it?
> 
> Every time ive seen him get in it he gets stomped.



Right, basically, he put his hands together for Kai. Itachi cut off his hand. Itachi isn't a showy ninja, he doesn't do things that aren't required. Thus, he cut off Orochimaru's hand to stop him breaking out.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I think databooks are shit and kishi is wrong



This.

I agree with this.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

Does Sasori's speed and taijutsu refer to himself only, or including his puppets?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Right, basically, he put his hands together for Kai. Itachi cut off his hand. Itachi isn't a showy ninja, he doesn't do things that aren't required. Thus, he cut off Orochimaru's hand to stop him breaking out.



Right, basically, he put his hands together to attempt Kai. Itachi cut off his hand. Itachi isn't a showy ninja, he doesn't do things that aren't required. Thus, he cut off Orochimaru's hand to punish him for attempting to take Itachi's body. He could have killed him right there with MS but he didn't want to show off, instead he hurt Orochimaru's pride, the one thing that Orochimaru could never heal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Also lol at Sasori's speed. He was proably the most stationary character in the manga



Vindicare said:


> Right, basically, he put his hands together for Kai. Itachi cut off his hand. Itachi isn't a showy ninja, he doesn't do things that aren't required. Thus, he cut off Orochimaru's hand to stop him breaking out.


So suddenly him attempting to break out of it deserves him a 5?

Right.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Also lol at Sasori's speed. He was proably the most stationary character in the manga
> 
> 
> So suddenly him attempting to break out of it deserves him a 5?
> ...



No, the stats don't take into account simply what we've seen, but what characteristics Kishimoto supposedly ascribes to his characters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Or the stats could be complete crap.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

^ That....


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Truepotential said:


> Does Sasori's speed and taijutsu refer to himself only, or including his puppets?


There's no way to tell, unfortunately. Questions like this are often raised by Databook statistics but we just have to guess. I'd imagine that they represent both himself and all of his other puppets.



Lord Genome said:


> Also lol at Sasori's speed. He was proably the most stationary character in the manga


That doesn't mean he had to be, and there are many kinds of speed rolled into that one statistic  ?  what about attack speed, and casting/hand seal speed?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Then there are to many variables to apply to the different stats making them uncomparable.

So the stats are crap.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> No one lasts long enough for his stamina to matter. Also remember that he had a terminal illness and was barely staying alive with the help of medicine and sheer will power.



We dunno what his illness effected



Vindicare said:


> And with good damned reason.



True, but now Nikushimi, SM00TH, Divin etc... can't say he has the chakra to fight against Pein.



Truepotential said:


> Is Post-Kakashi up, ?



His stats increased slightly I think.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

Didn't Kishimoto himself say that the stats should not be compared from ninja to ninja?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

To hopfully get off the terrible topic

EDIT LOL WRONG PICTURE

Its still funny though


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We dunno what his illness effected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, his shown feats>his supposed stats, so, yes, they can.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Truepotential said:


> Didn't Kishimoto himself say that the stats should not be compared from ninja to ninja?



I wasn't comparing stats



Vindicare said:


> Well, his shown feats>his supposed stats, so, yes, they can.



I'm commenting on his stamina stat which according to the databook determines how much chakra a ninja can make

Are you referring to Itachi or Kakashi?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wasn't comparing stats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to Itachi.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually wait, are those stats for 30% Kisame?

Cause if so daaaaamn

stats are still shit though


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

FUCK UR PAIRINGS

ERR

FUCK UR STATISTICS


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

FUCK BOTH OF THEM


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Actually wait, are those stats for 30% Kisame?
> 
> Cause if so daaaaamn
> 
> stats are still shit though



The only difference between 30% Kisame and 100% Kisame is chakra level, so there wouldn't be any difference anyway.

Same with 30% Itachi compared to 100% Itachi. The only possible difference would be stamina, loosely defined to Chakra output.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> The only difference between 30% Kisame and 100% Kisame is chakra level, so there wouldn't be any difference anyway.
> 
> Same with 30% Itachi compared to 100% Itachi. The only possible difference would be stamina, loosely defined to Chakra output.


Depends on if you in the boat that chakra also=strenght and all that jazz.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm headed to the OP section, see you guy's later when all this databook mess goes away.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Depends on if you in the boat that chakra also=strenght and all that jazz.



I'm in the boat that the Shoten Clones shared from a stamina pool with the originals, but were limited to converting only 30% of that to chakra, as the rest was being used for the sealing ritual.


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm headed to the OP section, see you guy's later when all this databook mess goes away.



I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to pwn Nikushimi and his Itachi has Bijuu level chakra logic and can spam MS


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2008)

Itachi doesn't need to spam MS. He can beat people with one or two uses, depending on who he is fighting and the knowledge he has on them. Just because his "stats" and shit are lower doesn't change the actual feats that he's done. I'd argue the same agaisnt you, that Pein's "?" stats mean that he has low stamina, but going by feats, it's the exact oppisite. Databook stats of characters change nothing when it comes to debating about characters.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm going to pwn Nikushimi and his Itachi has Bijuu level chakra logic and can spam MS



Unless these statistics means potential, than they are contradicting the manga, I have no idea why Kishimoto wants that. The author's main work is still the manga,the story is based on it, it remains primary canon, databooks are based on the manga, making them secondary canon. 

Itachi still has enough chakra to use Sharingan for long periods of time, taijutsu, spam other random ninjutsu, and use Mangekyou Sharingan four times.


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2008)

Feats>Stats. Manga>Databook. 

Nothing is really going to change, if you were arguing against someone who used manga scans for proof. Although, there are some major plot holes throughout Naruto.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Hachibi goes down from ameratsu but it cant burn karins robe rite?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2008)

no one accused naruto of being consistent.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Hachibi goes down from ameratsu but it cant burn karins robe rite?



Try comparing the Amaterasu on Hachibi and the Amaterasu on Karin, and how Sasuke stopped the Amaterasu on her very, very quickly, even before he dispelled it.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Well that's just fucking great.

I was meant to be going to the cinema in like 20 minutes to go see a film with my friend and 3 women.

Sadly my friend came down with a case of faggotitis and now decided he isn't in the mood to go. This means my transport is gone and that I'd have to actually talk to the one that hates me.

This isn't happening and now I am in a fucking bad mood because of it. Fucking friends, always letting you down.


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2008)

It actually did burn Karin's robe, Sasuke just stopped it before it engulfed her entire body in flames. Besides, she wasn't the object hit with the intial burst of Amaterasu, which seems more powerful than the actual flame left behind after it's usage, which is what Karin was hit by.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Truepotential said:


> Unless these statistics means potential, than they are contradicting the manga, I have no idea why Kishimoto wants that. The author's main work is still the manga,the story is based on it, it remains primary canon, databooks are based on the manga, making them secondary canon.
> 
> Itachi still has enough chakra to use Sharingan for long periods of time, taijutsu, spam other random ninjutsu, and use Mangekyou Sharingan four times.



The DB doesn't show potential on characters now dead.



RolandAlderas said:


> Feats>Stats. Manga>Databook.
> 
> Nothing is really going to change, if you were arguing against someone who used manga scans for proof. Although, there are some major plot holes throughout Naruto.



But the manga and his feats never suggested Itachi could spam anything

The Stats and Databook back that up.

The Databook isn't shit unless you use it correctly


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Munboy you are wrong.

I'm using the databooks correctly and it says that Tayuya = Itachi in genjutsu which by feats is completely wrong.


----------



## Truepotential (Sep 5, 2008)

> The DB doesn't show potential on characters now dead.



I'm talking about before they died.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

God, you guys realise there is an actual thread for talking about it right?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, please take the discussion elsewhere.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Munboy you are wrong.
> 
> I'm using the databooks correctly and it says that Tayuya = Itachi in genjutsu which by feats is completely wrong.



I think it means how able they are to use genjutsu. Remember that Tayuya put Shika in a genjutsu quite easily.

Itachi, due to his MS, can also use genjutsu with any part of his body.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Well that's just fucking great.
> 
> I was meant to be going to the cinema in like 20 minutes to go see a film with my friend and 3 women.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, Roka. What explanation did your friend give?


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Sorry to hear that, Roka. What explanation did your friend give?



He's not in the mood to go anymore 


Also Creator, suggesting that Tayuya is anywhere near Itachi's level is absurd. She put Shika in but he got out way too easily.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Also Creator, suggesting that Tayuya is anywhere near Itachi's level is absurd. She put Shika in but he got out way too easily.



Maybe the number out of 5 represent how capable a person is when trying to use genjutsu.

For example Naruto's is 0.5 suggesting that his capability and odds of using genjutsu are near to never, whereas in comparison, Itachi's being so high (I think its 5/5) suggests his very capable of using it and also how often he uses is. 

Obviously thats my intrepretation. All i know is that Tsunade is awesome.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel like the databook is completely whacked out. Kakuzu should rate much higher than he does.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel like I should probably fap to release my tension


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Fuck Yeah, Warhammer!_ 






*Spoiler*: _Space Marine Version 1 Demo_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbjbbzOrCIg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Dawn of War 2 Final Intro_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oraVdPh9YZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> I feel like I should probably fap to release my tension



If its not to lesbian or YURI pron, your doing something wrong.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> If its not to lesbian or YURI pron, your doing something wrong.



Lesbian porn is alright sometimes but I honestly prefer to see a girl get a good deep dicking.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I do like to see girls show their love for each other.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Lesbian porn is alright sometimes but I honestly prefer to see a girl get a good deep dicking.



A guy and a girl? 


*Dies inside*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> A guy and a girl?
> 
> 
> *Dies inside*



Watching two women gets boring, there's only so much they can do.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2008)

You _do_ have a knack for making conversations take a strange turn, Roka, don't you?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

> Sasori: Nin 5 - Tai 4 - Gen 4 - Int 5 - Str 3 - Spe 4.5 - Sta 5 - Sea 4


 
He seems to rely on his puppets a lot, so am not really surprised that he's that good. Though, nothing from what we have seen from Sasori suggest that he's _that_ fast, but that could be related to Sandaime Kazekag's speed ..interesting stats anyway!



> Deidara: Nin 5 - Tai 3.5 - Gen 3.5 - Int 4.5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 4.5 - Sta 4 - Sea 3.5


 
..seems good to me. Even his Genjutsu, which some thought would be high, looks pretty reasonable to me - and as I expected him to be (since he got fooled by Sasuke *twice*). His speed is somehow related to his clay usage I would say, since he didn't seem to be a speed demon!



> Kakuzu: Nin 5 - Tai 4 - Gen 3 - Int 4.5 - Str 4 - Spe 4 - Sta 4.5 - Sea 3.5


 
Again, very interesting! SURPRISE - SURPRISE! ..he's not faster than Kakashi! I can't say that I didn't expect that to be honest, and am glad that this matter is finally over. 4 in strenght is a bit surprising though!




> Hidan: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 3 - Int 3 - Str 4 - Spe 3.5 - Sta 5 - Sea 3.5


 
OMG OMG OMG OMG! :3

I love it! ..sure, I thought he would be a bit faster (4 at least), but still pretty good. I'm so glad that he's has 4 in strenght, and 5 in stamina ..that made my day! 



> Itachi Uchiha: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 5 - Int 5 - Str 3.5 - Spe 5 - Sta 2.5 - Sea 5


 
As expected from Itachi! ..some people questioned his stamina but I don't see the problem with it, even in Part 1 he had problems when using MS. ..Kakashi also said that _Sharingan_ consumes a lot of chakra when it's activated. Sasuke seems to be spamming them though, which isn't really surprising since he's supposed to have a better eye than Itachi's.



> Kisame: Nin 4.5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 2.5 - Int 3.5 - Str 5 - Spe 4 - Sta5 - Sea 3.5


 
Ninjutsu 4.5, thank god! No tsunami for you GB, lol! ..and 2.5 in Genjutsu, at last we can all agree that he suck in genjutsu.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Vyse said:


> You _do_ have a knack for making conversations take a strange turn, Roka, don't you?



It's always when I'm not trying to do it for some odd reason, whenever I try to make people talk about stuff they just ignore it.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey I could be making it worse right now by talking about that STD scare I had last week.

Anyone ever seen 'Alabama Jones and the Busty Crusade'? I's a true classic.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

> Hidan: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 3 - Int 3 - Str 4 - Spe 3.5 - Sta 5 - Sea 3.5





> Hidan: Nin 5 - Tai 4.5 - Gen 3





> Hidan: Nin 5





> *Nin 5*



WTF IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Watching two women gets boring, there's only so much they can do.



No, there are so many thing.  

Plus two sets of boobage is better then one set of boobage and a you know what.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> No, there are so many thing.
> 
> Plus two sets of boobage is better then one set of boobage and a you know what.



Boobs are alright but I prefer a nice ass.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> WTF IS THIS SHIT.


 
He can kill anyone with one hit ..that's not really surprising, tbh!


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Boobs are alright but I prefer a nice ass.



But boobage can be used as pillows.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> He can kill anyone with one hit ..that's not really surprising, tbh!



He was one fucking thing that doesn't even constitute as a jutsu as it doesn't seem to take chakra or hand seals or any of that stuff. Giving him 5 for knowing 1 half baked, out of my ass, haxx jutsu is like giving someone 5 in Tai for knowing how to stab someone with a kunai.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> But boobage can be used as pillows.



Yes Tsunade's boobs are amazing but still

Ass > Legs > Boobs


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I do not think any fictional characters boobs are amazing. Mainly because they do not actually exist.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Yes Tsunade's boobs are amazing but still
> 
> Ass > Legs > Boobs



But boobage. 



Cochise said:


> I do not think any fictional characters boobs are amazing. Mainly because they do not actually exist.



Tsunade's only a 36DD. Not that big.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> He was one fucking thing that doesn't even constitute as a jutsu *as it doesn't seem to take chakra or hand seals or any of that stuff.* Giving him 5 for knowing 1 half baked, out of my ass, haxx jutsu is like giving someone 5 in Tai for knowing how to stab someone with a kunai.


 
Becasue he has godly Stamina! ..and what would it be if it wan't a jutsu? He's also _i-m-m-o-r-t-a-l_ (an S-rank jutsu probably), that alone should give him 5 in Ninjutsu! ..why are you mad about this is really beyond me!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Naruto should have had 5 in ninjutsu as soon as he learned rasengan and Tajuu Kage Bunshin.

I'm not mad, it's just stupid. He showed what is possibly 2 jutsu if they are both jutsu, even if they are both S rank that doesn't equate to a 5 in ninjutsu.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> Becasue he has godly Stamina! ..and what would it be if it wan't a jutsu? He's also _i-m-m-o-r-t-a-l_ (an S-rank jutsu probably), that alone should give him 5 in Ninjutsu! ..why are you mad about this is really beyond me!



Well, technically, he did'nt actually perform his own Immortality Jutsu. According to the Databook, it is a Permanent Forbidden Jutsu placed upon him by the Cult of Jashin. 

Roka is mad because of fears that this stuff will be used in Battledome situations. Unfounded, since non-Manga feats are invoiable in Tournaments, whilst in regular Battledome bouts their "true" strength, the stuff they have'nt shown, has always been allowed (technically), assuming you have good reason to assume it. 

Well, that, and (s)he just likes to hate Hidan and think he is crap. But he is just stupid- he (evidently/ probably) had more Jutsu to use and chose not to use them, and now he's buried and headless in the forest.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Creator said:


> Tsunade's only a 36DD. Not that big.



Dated a girl with DD breast, they are overrated. In fact they are awkard in a few ways. I prefer girls with average breast that fit their bodies.

And I still can't get excited about boobs that do not actually exist.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Naruto should have had 5 in ninjutsu as soon as he learned rasengan and Tajuu Kage Bunshin.


 
He didn't master them, even at this stage he can easily hurt himself when using those two jutsus, but anyway ..I wouldn't be surprised if we find out that he has 4.5 or even 5 in ninjutsu right now!



> I'm not mad, it's just stupid. He showed what is possibly 2 jutsu if they are both jutsu, even if they are both S rank that doesn't equate to a 5 in ninjutsu.


 
..um, why not?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίv?тε said:


> ..um, why not?



Naruto has multiple A and S-Rank Ninjutsu and he has not scored a 5. 

Though again, all the Stats mean is that Hidan did not show us all he could do.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

WAIT WHAT THE GODDAMN FUCK

HIDAN DOESNT HAVE 5 IN TAIJUTSU? WTF


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

See above Masa.

EDIT: ..If I could rep you for ever I would, seriously!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Naruto has multiple A and S-Rank Ninjutsu and he has not scored a 5.
> 
> Though again, all the Stats mean is that Hidan did not show us all he could do.



Or Kishi just pulled it out of his ass in a way to make Hidan seem like less of a failure in Akatsuki. He didn't show any jutsu and it would seem that he never relied on anything but his immortality anyway.

5 in Nin is stupid, 4 would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

I bet Hidan was well rounded at some point in time. Religon drove him mad, how suprising.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Hidan: crushing haters dreams since his intro!


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2008)

ρяίvàтε said:


> See above Masa.



I did.

1) Naruto has a 4 in Ninjutsu by his most recent stats.

2) Aside from Rasen-Shuriken (which is likely S-Class despite being only half-completed; the complete version will be even higher) Naruto can summon Gamabunta and can, in theory, use most other S-Class Wind Jutsu if he has a mind to.

Once again, Hidan has shown us less than this. He _could_ have shown us more, and that is what the Stat's represent.



> EDIT: ..If I could rep you for ever I would, seriously!



You have given me my last three reps, inc. the only one I got for my birthday.
I spreaded rep all around this board- which is not something I usually do- just so I could give you a rep back in thanks (I can't yet- I used all mine up for the day). I'm grateful but-please, there is such a thing as too much rep.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I bet Hidan was well rounded at some point in time. Religon drove him mad, how suprising.



Most likely.



ρяίv?тε said:


> Hidan: crushing haters dreams since his intro!



I liked Hidan a lot, he was angry and liked killing people. It's just he doesn't even appear to be the type that would know useful jutsu, he just seems like an idiot who could only utilize his immortality.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

For the hell of it, the top 5 battledome participants that are still active.

Gogogo


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Me

Causeim me


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> I did.
> 
> 1) Naruto has a 4 in Ninjutsu by his most recent stats.
> 
> 2) Aside from Rasen-Shuriken (which is likely S-Class despite being only half-completed; the complete version will be even higher) Naruto can summon Gamabunta and can, in theory, use most other S-Class Wind Jutsu if he has a mind to.


 
I'm talking about mastering these jutsus, Hidan didn't seem to have any problems when using his jutsus, unlike Naruto! ..and like you said according to the Databook, it is a Permanent Forbidden Jutsu placed upon him by the Cult of Jashin ..and probably a few others too, but Akatsuki took him so he's probably pretty good in what he's doing!



> Once again, Hidan has shown us less than this. He _could_ have shown us more, and that is what the Stat's represent.


 
You're talking about Seal knowledge (jutsu knowledge) ..he doesn't seem to have any other jutsus ..that's probably why he has 3.5, Jiraiya has 4.5 and Kakashi has 5 (1000 jutsus, etc).



> You have given me my last three reps, inc. the only one I got for my birthday.
> I spreaded rep all around this board- which is not something I usually do- just so I could give you a rep back in thanks (I can't yet- I used all mine up for the day). I'm grateful but-please, there is such a thing as too much rep.


 
LoL, I like your posts ..I can't help it! :3


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Me
> 
> Causeim me



You want me to do what to you?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Arguing over Databook statistics is probably going too far. Be happy about one or two particular scores, sure. Be a little dubious about a few others, definitely. Typing many words arguing over them? Well I guess I did a bit of that yesterday, and am just tired of it.

It really doesn't matter, does it?

Seriously, screw it. Best sex position, _*now*_!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, Simon.

Let's go doggy style.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait, this was a bad idea.


*Spoiler*: _To Cochise_ 



Conceptually a fan of that, but practically it never seems a very good position. The angle of penetration isn't as good for most ladies I know, and aside from it being quite a 'naughty' position I don't think it feels as good for the guy either.

In my book it's definitely not a starting position and not a finishing position either (finishing necessarily being the best, obviously – for at least one of you).


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Cochise said:


> You want me to do what to you?


i dunno

surprise me


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Seriously, screw it. Best sex position, _*now*_!



........


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

The Observer said:


> ........


I was trying to find something that would attract more interest than Databook statistics. I think it was a bad idea, though.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2008)

Horny Esponer is horny! ..not excited over the new stats, eh?

**


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

The Observer said:


> ........




*Spoiler*: _Simon/Esponer is being a_ 



[YOUTUBE]Rc0P0socr8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer is just trying to find the names of all the positions. Since hes a virgin and doesnt know any obviously


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to have consensual intercourse in the missionary position with you culminating in an orgasm


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Unrelated but still funny


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> *Spoiler*: _To Cochise_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _To Esponer_ 



I added the LOS smiley to that for a reason. I've tried it once, and it wasn't a great experience. Average is a good word to describe it.

For some reason, the media has gotten a hold of that position and makes more of it than they should.




Yeah, Good job battledome Mod. Bringing BH topics into the BD.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Esponer is just trying to find the names of all the positions. Since hes a virgin and doesnt know any obviously


I'm a few hundred shags shy of virginity, I'm afraid…

(Actually… hmm. Well I haven't been counting. Three years of being sexually active with my ex-girlfriend… though… also… carry the two… oh well, I'm not a virgin anyway. Except to anal. Thank God.)


----------



## Cochise (Sep 5, 2008)

Shags, oh how very british. My favorite position actually is on the back of a car digging around for that condom you thought you had placed in the middle storage compartment. Your lucky that you live by yourself, makes things alot easier. Anal, that actually scares me :S

I'm leaving for home I guess, hopefully they'll get the power to my house tommorrow.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Later Cochise!


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey gaiz! 

I was bored in Study Hall so I did some calculations on the Databook stats. xD


----------



## Esponer (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Hey gaiz!
> 
> I was bored in Study Hall so I did some calculations on the Databook stats. xD


And?? Any conclusions?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiroshi you are needed badly in the telegrams


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Hey gaiz!
> 
> I was bored in Study Hall so I did some calculations on the Databook stats. xD



Have at you!


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

Roka is my name and 2000th post is my game.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2008)

And one more to make it say "2000 replies".


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 5, 2008)

Esponer said:


> And?? Any conclusions?


They're simple rankings Esponer. I'll post them in a second. I couldn?t do much else, because my best friend was asking for advice her crush: who happens to be my younger brother? xD [awkward much?]



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hiroshi you are needed badly in the telegrams


Any particular threads, I?ll look overall in the area, but if there are any links I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

Weema wep         .


----------

